# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  listing of rock songs w/mando

## ellebrille

I started mandolin recently and I find there is not enough of that instrument in rock songs. Here are the songs I've found so far. It would be nice to build 

Band				Chanson/Song


Alan Parson project		Pavane
A perfect circle   (What so funny 'bout)peace, love and understanding
At war with self		At war with self
Blind Melon			Walk
Blue Rodeo			Bad timing
Blue Rodeo			Up on that cloud
Byrds				Path of victory
Byrds				Ballad of easy rider
Church 			Antenna
Death cab for cutie		Soul meet body
Rory Gallagher			I'm not surprised
Goo Goo dolls			Iris
Hall & Oates			Lady rain
Hall & Oates			Better watch your back
John Hiatt			Cry love
Heart				Half moon
Bruce Hornsby			Mandolin rain
Jars of clay			Liquid
Jethro tull			Weather cock
John Paul Jones		Freedom song
Kinks				Supersonic rocket ship
Led Zeppelin			The battle of evermore
Led Zeppelin			Boogiwe with stu
Led Zeppelin			Gallows pole
Led Zeppelin			Going to California
Steve Miller band		Dance dance dance
Mott & the Hoople		I wish I was your mother
Muse				Blackout
Mike Oldfield			Taurus 3
O'keanes			This ain't love
REM				 You are everything
REM				Mandolin strum
REM				Loosing my religion
Slash the nash			I'll wait for you
Slash the nash			Guns and sandwiches
Split Enz			Maybe
Split Enz 			Matinee Idyll
Split Enz			Titus
Split Enz			Sweer talking spoon
Al Stewart			Road to Moscow
Rod Stewart			Maggie May
Rod Stewart			Mandolin wind
Swingers			True or false
Tea Party			Shadow on the mountain side
Tea Party			Sister awake
Yes				Wonderous stories

----------

journeybear, 

Simon DS

----------


## Dave Hicks

Levon helm played mando on some Band songs (although it's used as a rhythm instrument rather than taking solos) - an example would be Rockin Chair.

D.H.

----------


## mandopete

Seals & Croft ?

----------


## mandobob

Here are some that I like:
The Band:
When I Paint My Masterpiece
Atlantic City
Rag Mama Rag
Evangaline
Bruce Springtien:
Into The Fire
Charlie Sexton:
Probably Saved my Life (I think)
Steve Earle:
Copperhead Road

Do the Pogues count as Rock?

----------


## ira

absolutely!

----------


## mrmando

My favorite rock mando is Billy Holmes' playing on the _Killing Floor_ album by Vigilantes of Love. It's on most of the cuts; "Anybody's Guess" is a particular standout. 

Mark Heard played a National Silvo mandolin on every cut of his _Satellite Sky_ disc. Managed to make it sound like a guitar most of the time.

Check out John Kruth sometime ... heavy mando on most of his CDs, particularly _The Cherry Electric._

----------


## ira

ripple-grateful dead- a true beauty of a tune.

----------


## wichitamando

I have seen Counting Crows several times on TV in the last year or two. Every time they were using mando. I haven't got around to picking up a CD yet.

Jars of Clay has several ballads with mando - no one loves me like you, love song for a savior, on jordan's stormy banks, lonely people.

I also like Carbon Leaf - at least half of their stuff has mando.

It's late and that's all I can remember at the moment. 

Mandorock rules!

----------


## TeleMark

Don't forget The Hooters!

----------


## James P

There's always REM. #Not nessicarily _good_ mandolin, imo, but it's in there.

----------


## mandolooter

Los Lobos uses mandolin in a bunch of there songs...Cyprus Hill talkes about one in a song, does that count?

----------


## Jaus

Michele Shocked: Memories of east Texas
Michele Shocked: The L&M don't stop here anymore
Both on the Short, Sharp, Shocked album.

Flogging Molly in almost every song on every album

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

I think we have discussed this before. What I like this time is the alphabetical order, that Guylaine suggested. If we want to expand the list and keep it actual, I suggest that everyone adds his band/song in the same list at the correct place, or Guylaine to do that periodically. For example: I want to add Aerosmith/Crazy and Styx/Boat on the River. Here it is: 

Aerosmith Crazy
Alan Parson project Pavane
A perfect circle   (What so funny 'bout)peace, love and understanding
At war with self At war with self
Blind Melon Walk
Blue Rodeo Bad timing
Blue Rodeo Up on that cloud
Byrds Path of victory
Byrds Ballad of easy rider
Church Antenna
Death cab for cutie Soul meet body
Rory Gallagher I'm not surprised
Goo Goo dolls Iris
Hall & Oates Lady rain
Hall & Oates Better watch your back
John Hiatt Cry love
Heart Half moon
Bruce Hornsby Mandolin rain
Jars of clay Liquid
Jethro tull Weather cock
John Paul Jones Freedom song
Kinks Supersonic rocket ship
Led Zeppelin The battle of evermore
Led Zeppelin Boogiwe with stu
Led Zeppelin Gallows pole
Led Zeppelin Going to California
Steve Miller band Dance dance dance
Mott & the Hoople I wish I was your mother
Muse Blackout
Mike Oldfield Taurus 3
O'keanes This ain't love
REM You are everything
REM Mandolin strum
REM Loosing my religion
Slash the nash I'll wait for you
Slash the nash Guns and sandwiches
Split Enz Maybe
Split Enz Matinee Idyll
Split Enz Titus
Split Enz Sweer talking spoon
Al Stewart Road to Moscow
Rod Stewart Maggie May
Rod Stewart Mandolin wind
Styx Boat on the River
Swingers True or false
Tea Party Shadow on the mountain side
Tea Party Sister awake
Yes Wonderous stories 

This way everyone will be able to check fast if his band/song suggestion is already in the list instead of reading all the posts. At the end (?) we will have a pretty complete list.

----------


## mandocrucian

Take a look at the database/discographies atYahoo Groups: RockMando _ Rock and Blues Mandolin

Niles H

----------


## RichM

I was just listening to Joan Osborne's "Saint Teresa" on the radio on the way home... plenty of mandolin in that.

----------


## Tom C

Big <span style='color:purple'>*Rock*</span> Candy Mountain

----------


## mmukav

Jack White of The White Stripes played mandolin on the song Little Ghost on the White Stripes album Get Behind Me Satan  (I just thought the devil smilie fit, I'm not angry that he plays mandolin.....)

----------


## ApK

Doesn't Shawn Colvin's "Sonny Came Home" feature a mandolin part?

----------

Ken Carroll

----------


## Jason Kessler

Does anyone remember a British band named Lindisfarne? Much mando on all their albums.

----------


## mando bandage

> Does anyone remember a British band named Lindisfarne? Much mando on all their albums.


And if I recall correctly, their mandolinist sat in with Mr. Rod Stewart on the two most famous mandolin rock songs of the 1970s.
R

----------


## mandobob

The liner notes on Rod Stewart's "Every Picture..." album credited the mandolin on those two famous songs as played by 'the mandolin player in Lindisfarne who's name escapes me'.
Always wondered if that was an inside joke, an intentional
slight, or due to rock star excess.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hello,

I tried to put all of your suggestions so far in the list. Here it is:

A perfect circle   (What so funny 'bout)peace, love and understanding
Aerosmith Crazy
Al Stewart Road to Moscow
Alan Parson Project Pavane
At war with self At war with self
Big Rock Candy Mountain 
Billy Holmes Anybody`s Guess
Billy Holmes Vigilantes of Love
Blind Melon Walk
Blue Rodeo Bad timing
Blue Rodeo Up on that cloud
Bruce Hornsby Mandolin rain
Bruce Springtsien Into The Fire
Byrds Path of victory
Byrds Ballad of easy rider
Carbon Leaf
Charlie Sexton Probably Saved my Life
Church Antenna
Counting Crows
Cypruss Hill
Death cab for cutie Soul meet body
Flogging Molly
Goo Goo dolls Iris
Grateful Dead Ripple
Hall & Oates Lady rain
Hall & Oates Better watch your back
Heart Half moon
John Hiatt Cry love
Jars of clay Liquid
Jars of clay Lonely people
Jars of clay Love song for a savior
Jars of clay No one loves me like you 
Jars of clay On jordan's stormy banks
Jethro tull Weather cock
Joan Osborne Saint Teresa
John Paul Jones Freedom song
John Kruth The Cherry Electric
Kinks Supersonic rocket ship
Led Zeppelin The battle of evermore
Led Zeppelin Boogiwe with stu
Led Zeppelin Gallows pole
Led Zeppelin Going to California
Los Lobos
Steve Miller band Dance dance dance
Mark Heard Satelite Sky
Michele Shocked Memories of east Texas
Michele Shocked The L&M don't stop here anymore
Mike Oldfield Taurus 3
Mike Oldfield Tubular Bells 2
Mott & the Hoople I wish I was your mother
Muse Blackout
O'keanes This ain't love
REM You are everything
REM Mandolin strum
REM Loosing my religion
Rod Stewart Maggie May
Rod Stewart Mandolin wind
Rod Stewart Leave Virginia alone
Rory Gallagher I'm not surprised
Slash the nash I'll wait for you
Slash the nash Guns and sandwiches
Split Enz Maybe
Split Enz Matinee Idyll
Split Enz Titus
Split Enz Sweer talking spoon
Steve Earle Copperhead Road
Styx Boat on the River
Swingers True or false
Tea Party Shadow on the mountain side
Tea Party Sister awake
The Band When I Paint My Masterpiece
The Band Atlantic City
The Band Rag Mama Rag
The Band Evangaline 
The Hooters
White Stripes Little Ghost
Yes Wonderous Stories

Good luck!
Plamen

----------


## ApK

Was I wrong about "Sonny came home?"

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> Was I wrong about "Sonny came home?"


I don`t know. Feel free to add it to the list by yourself if you are sure, or wait for someone else confirmation. I`m not familiar with the song.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Rolling Stones - "Love in vain"

----------


## jefflester

> Was I wrong about "Sonny came home?"


No. Though it's actually "Sunny."

----------


## Tom Gibson

Does Spinal Tap's "Stonehenge" count? Bit of mandolin there . . . .

----------


## dudlebug23

> Hello,
> 
> I tried to put all of your suggestions so far in the list. Here it is:
> 
> A perfect circle # # (What so funny 'bout)peace, love and understanding
> Aerosmith Crazy
> Al Stewart Road to Moscow
> Alan Parson Project Pavane
> At war with self At war with self
> ...


I've added Toad the Wet Sprocket. Glen Phillips played a little mandolin! (circa 1992-3)

----------


## ApK

> Hello,
> 
> I tried to put all of your suggestions so far in the list. Here it is:
> 
> A perfect circle # # (What so funny 'bout)peace, love and understanding
> Aerosmith Crazy
> Al Stewart Road to Moscow
> Alan Parson Project Pavane
> At war with self At war with self
> ...


Guess what I added.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> Guess what I added.


It was easy, because you put it at the wrong place!  

Best,
Plamen

----------


## ApK

> Originally Posted by  (ApK @ Jan. 19 2006, 20:08)
> 
> Guess what I added.
> 
> 
> It was easy, because you put it at the wrong place! # 
> 
> Best,
> Plamen


I followed the Steve Miller example. #

----------


## Jim Broyles

Led Zeppelin's "Hey, Hey, What Can I Do?" Not until the very end but it's there.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> Originally Posted by  (plami @ Jan. 20 2006, 03:11)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by  (ApK @ Jan. 19 2006, 20:08)
> 
> ...


Right!  

It will be fixed next time when we update the list.

Anybody listened to the new album of "Chumbawamba"? I read a review of the "A Singsong and A Scrap" CD and there is a picture of the band with Boff Whalley holding a mandolin. Does he also play mandolin in some of the songs?

Thanks!

Good luck!
Plamen

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

...

----------


## jim simpson

I remember a picture on the cover of Dan Hicks & The Hot Licks (Where's the Money?) I think. I'll have to listen to see if it's on it.

----------


## mandocrucian

[b]artist / CD(s) /song / mandolinist /comments
A-H

Aerosmith GET A GRIP; BIG ONES (compilation) Crazy Tyler, Steve Used as a "seasoning" # 
Aerosmith DRAW THE LINE Kings And Queens Douglas, Jack # # 
Band, The GROOVES Atlantic City Helm, Levon # # 
Band, The BAND, THE Rag Mama Rag Helm, Levon # # 
Band, The LAST WALTZ, THE (soundtrack) Evangeline Helm, Levon sung by Emmylou Harris # 
Band, The LAST WALTZ, THE (soundtrack) Last Waltz, The Helm, Levon # # 
Band, The BAND, THE #Rag Mama Rag (rough mix, alternate version) Helm, Levon (one of the bonus/alternake take tracks on the "remastered' version of the CD) # 
Big Country THE SEER The Seer Watson, Bruce The guitarist plays a solid body electric mandolin on this song (and throughout the cd) with lots of delay and chorus on it so it's hard to tell sometimes that it's a mandolin. I have a DVD live concert of them in 1988 that shows him playing it. # 
Blasters, The HARD LINE (out of print) "Little Honey" Hildalgo, David semi-Cajun groove. Can be found on THE BLASTERS COLLECTION or TESTATMENT: COMPLETE SLASH RECORINGS # 
Bonzo Dog Band LET'S MAKE UP AND BE FRIENDLY Bad Blood Roberts, Andy # # 
Bush, Kate NEVER FOR EVER; THE WHOLE STORY Army Dreamers Bush, Paddy # # 
Bush, Kate SENSUAL WORLD, THE Reaching Out Bush, Paddy # # 
Bush, Kate DREAMING, THE Suspended in Gaffa Bush, Paddy # # 
Bush, Kate KICK INSIDE, THE Oh To Be In Love Bush, Paddy # # 
Bush, Kate LIONHEART Kashka From Baghdad Bush, Paddy (mandocello) # 
Bush, Kate LIONHEART; THE WHOLE STORY Wow Bush, Paddy # # 
Byrds (UNTITLED) Truck Stop Girl White, Clarence # # 
Byrds (UNTITLED) You All Look Alike White, Clarence # # 
Byrds, The NOTORIOUS BYRD BROTHERS, THE Draft Morning Hillman, Chris crosspicked rolls, easily mistaken for 12-string guitar C 
Can FLOW MOTION Laugh Till You Cry Live Till You Die Karoli, Michael (baglama) German "Krautrock" band # 
Captain Beefheart CLEAR SPOT Her Eyes Are A Blue Million Miles Zoot Horn Rollo (aka Bill Harkleroad) # # 
Carbon Leaf 5 Alive! Home Gravatt, Carter Includes a verse of "Sloop John B." as an intro # 
Carbon Leaf 5 Alive! Crazy Train Gravatt, Carter Yes, the Ozzy song... # 
Carbon Leaf Ether-Elecrified Porch Music Ordinary Eyes Gravatt, Carter # # 
Carbon Leaf Ether-Elecrified Porch Music Home Gravatt, Carter # # 
Carbon Leaf Ether-Elecrified Porch Music American Tale Gravatt, Carter # # 
Carbon Leaf Ether-Elecrified Porch Music To My Soul Gravatt, Carter # # 
Carbon Leaf ** # Gravett, Carter ** See "Albums w/full-time Mandolin player" database # 
Colvin, Shawn A Few Small Repairs Sunny Came Home Leventhal, John # # 
Costello, Elvis KING OF AMERICA They'll Never Take Her Love From Me Costello, Elvis straight C&W # 
Costello, Elvis KING OF AMERICA Little Palaces Costello, Elvis # # 
Doors, The SOFT PARADE, THE Runnin' Blue McReynolds, Jesse "yee-haw" country section of tune with crosspicked mando and fiddle (Jimmy Buchanan) grafted on top for flavoring. # 
Dr. John GRIS-GRIS Danse Fambeaux MacLean, Earnest # # 
Dr. John GRIS-GRIS Danse Kolinda Ba-Doom MacLean, Earnest # # 
Dr. John GRIS-GRIS; ULTIMATE DR. JOHN, THE I Walk On Gilded Splinters MacLean, Earnest real voodoo music # 
Dr. John REMEDIES Loup Garoo MacLean, Earnest # # 
Earle, Steve COPPERHEAD ROW: ESSENTIAL STEVE EARLE Copperhead Road Earle, Steve # # 
Earle, Steve THE MOUNTAIN Paddy on the Beat Earle, Steve # # 
Earle, Steve SIDE TRACKS Dominck Street Earle, Steve instrumental # 
Earle, Steve SIDE TRACKS Sara's Angel Earle, Steve instrumental # 
Eva Trout EVA TROUT Marshlands of Revival Miller, Steph Prominent; See MANDO ALBUMS database for all tracks # 
Flatirons, The Prayer Bones Three Crosses Klauder, Caleb # # 
Foley, Sue WALK IN THE SUN Give It To Me Bruton, Stephen Foley is Canadian blues singer # 
Gallagher, Rory PHOTO-FINISH Brute Force and Ignorance Gallagher, Rory not very prominent. Mostly slide guitar. # 
Gallagher, Rory LIVE IN EUROPE Going To My Home Town Gallagher, Rory Mando/vocals/bass/drums. Lots of energy. # 
Heart LITTLE QUEEN Sylvan Song/Dream Of The Archer Wilson, Nancy and/or Roger Fisher or Howard Leese In the vein of Zep's "Battle of Evermore" A 
Heart LITTLE QUEEN Say Hello Wilson, Nancy and/or Roger Fisher or Howard Leese
Hiatt, John SLOW TURNING Trudy and Dave Leadon, Bernie # # 
Hiatt, John CROSSING MUDDY WATERS Lift Every Stone # Electric mando on this one # 
Hiatt, John WALK ON Cry Love # Great mandolin! # 
Hicks, Dan Striking It Rich O'Reilly At the Bar Page, Sid # # 
Hicks, Dan Where's The Money? Where's The Money? Page, Sid # # 
Higher Ground Live Comin' Home Chegwidden, Mick # # 
Higher Ground Live Quicksand Chegwidden, Mick Great distorted lead tone # 
Higher Ground Live Alapaca Sweater Glickenhaus, Alan # # 
Higher Ground Live On Your Own Glickenhaus, Alan # # 
Hitchcock, Robyn GLOBE OF FROGS Balloon Man # # # 
Hokkanen, Niles ON FIRE & READY! I'm Ready Hokkanen, Niles mando/harmonica(Phil Wiggins)/piano(Ann Rabson)/upright bass/drums/flue. NO GUITAR # 
Hokkanen, Niles ON FIRE & READY! Summertime Blues Hokkanen, Niles Mando/harmonica/bass/drums A 
Hokkanen, Niles ON FIRE & READY! Honky Tonk Blues Hokkanen, Niles Cooder-style treatment. Mando/harmonica/bass/drums A 
Hokkanen, Niles ON FIRE & READY! Fire Hokkanen, Niles Hendrix meets Tull! Mando/harmonica/flute/bass/drums. No Guitar. A 
Hokkanen, Niles ON FIRE & READY! Low Down Blues Hokkanen, Niles Hank Sr. w/New Orleans groove; Dr. John type piano licks on mando # 
Hokkanen, Niles ON FIRE & READY! Dawn on Pasquisett/Long March To Melbourne Hokkanen, Niles in the Fairport Convention vein # 
Hokkanen, Niles ON FIRE & READY! Little Sadie Revised/Velisurmaaja Hokkanen, Niles Fusion of numerous ethnic elements, my favorite track on the CD # 
Hokkanen, Niles ON FIRE & READY! Tyrant's Jig (reprise) Hokkanen, Niles mando/elec gtr.(Richard Thompson)/bass/drums. Folk rock with ECM jazz feel 5-part jig # 
Hokkanen, Niles ON FIRE & READY! Farther Along Thompson, Richard, Hokkanen, N. RT on Fender electric 4-string mando (lots of string bending), NH; 8-string acoustic mando # 
Hooters Nervous Night Day By Day Bazilian, Eric # # 
Hooters, The NERVOUS NIGHT And We Danced Bazilian, Eric song opens with mando & accordion # 
Hooters, The ONE WAY HOME Karla With a K Bazilian, Eric # # 
Hooters, The ONE WAY HOME (45 B-side) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds Bazilian, Eric Two mandolins! # 
Hooters, The ONE WAY HOME Where Do The Chidren Go Bazilian, Eric # # 
Hooters, The live bootleg 1990 Mr. Tambourine Man Bazilian, Eric (some wonderful mandolin on this) # 
Hothouse Flowers people Don't Go O'Toole, Peter bouzouki # 
Hothouse Flowers people Forgiven O'Toole, Peter # # 
Hothouse Flowers people Saved O'Toole, Peter bouzouki

----------


## mandocrucian

J-Y

Jethro Tull A The Pine Martin's Jig Ian Anderson and Dave Pegg # # 
Jethro Tull A LITTLE LIGHT MUSIC (LIVE IN EUROPE '92) A Christmas Song Anderson, Ian and/or Dave Pegg # # 
Jethro Tull BENEFIT Inside Ian Anderson # B- 
Jethro Tull BROADSWORD AND THE BEAST Fallen On Hard Times # # # 
Jethro Tull BROADSWORD AND THE BEAST Slow Marching Band # # # 
Jethro Tull CATFISH RISING Roll Your Own # # # 
Jethro Tull CATFISH RISING Sparrow On The Schoolyard Wall # # # 
Jethro Tull CATFISH RISING Like A Tall Thin Girl # # # 
Jethro Tull CATFISH RISING Gold-Tipped Boots, Black Jacket and Tie # # # 
Jethro Tull AQAUALUNG (remaster w/bonus tracks) Fat Man Barre, Martin Bonus track, 1969 BBC version, flute and mandolin at the same time. As good or better than the STAND UP version A 
Jethro Tull LIVING WITH THE PAST Fat Man Dave Pegg # # 
Jethro Tull HEAVY HORSES Weathercock Ian Anderson # # 
Jethro Tull LIVING IN THE PAST; THIS WAS (remaster bonus track) Christmas Song Ian Anderson bonus track on the remastered THIS WAS A 
Jethro Tull LIVING IN THE PAST; THIS WAS (remaster bonus track) Love Story track) Ian Anderson # # 
Jethro Tull LIVING WITH THE PAST Fat Man (1989) Ian Anderson # # 
Jethro Tull LIVING WITH THE PAST Christmas Song (1989) Dave Pegg # # 
Jethro Tull AQAUALUNG (remaster w/bonus tracks) Song For Jeffrey Barre, Martin ? Bonus track, 1968 BBC version. Is there a mando in there, or is a 12-string guitar played way up the neck? # 
Jethro Tull SONGS FROM THE WOOD Fire At Midnight # # # 
Jethro Tull STAND UP Fat Man Ian Anderson mando drives the whole tune A 
Jethro Tull STAND UP Jeffrey Goes To Leichester Square Ian Anderson actually bailalaika, but close enough! # 
Jethro Tull STORMWATCH Flying Dutchman # # # 
Jethro Tull STORMWATCH Warm Sporran # # # 
Jethro Tull IN CONCERT (BBC, Oct 1991) Tall Thin Girl Anderson, Ian # # 
Jethro Tull 20 YEARS OF JETHRO TULL Dun Ringill (live) # # # 
Jethro Tull 20 YEARS OF JETHRO TULL Love Story (live BBC) Ian Anderson # # 
Jethro Tull BURSTING OUT Jack In The Green Barre, Martin # # 
Jethro Tull REPEAT: THE BEST OF JETHRO TULL VOL. 2 Glory Row # # # 
Joel, Billy # Piano Man # some tremelo Italiano # 
John, Elton HONKY CHATEAU; CLASSIC ELTON JOHN Mona Lisas and Mad Hatters Johnstone, Davy # # 
John, Elton MADMAN ACROSS THE WATER Holiday Inn Johnstone, Davey http://www.bernie-taupin.com/stories_HolidayInn.htm # 
John, Elton DON'T SHOOT ME I'M THE PIANO PLAYER Texan Love Story Johnstone, Davey # # 
John, Elton SONGS OF THE WESTIES Ballad Of The Boy In The Red Shoes Johnstone, Davey # # 
Johnstone, Davy Smiling Face A Lark In The Morning With Mrs. McLeod Johnstone, Davy # # 
Johnstone, Davy Smiling Face A Lovely Day Johnstone, Davy # # 
Johnstone, Davy Smiling Face Janine Johnstone, Davy # # 
Johnstone, Davy Smiling Face Walking Out Johnstone, Davy # # 
Jordan, Sass RACINE I Want To Believe Bazilian, Eric Bazilian was in The Hooters, Excellent mando solo, including slide playing # 
Led Zepellin IV (Zoso) Goin' To California Jones, John Paul according to http://www.fenderplayersclub.com/artists....lin.htm # 
Led Zepellin IV (Zoso) Battle Of Evermore Page, Jimmy # # 
Led Zepellin III That's The Way Jones, John Paul # # 
Leonard, Deke Kamikaze "Sharpened Claws" Berline, Byron Byron also plays (more) fiddle # #
Leopards, The Kansas City Slickers (1977) Raggedy Andy, Raggedy Ann, other tracks Pash, Dennis Rare indie LP. If you ever find it used for under $25, buy it. sounds just like The Kinks. http://www.trouserpress.com/entry.php?a=leopards # 
Lindisfarne see other database: "Albums w/full time mando: Jackson, Ray UK folk/pub-rock band # 
Lindley, David EL-RAYO-X Turning Point, The Lindley, David # # 
Lynryd Skynyrd PRONOUNCED LEH-NERD SKIN-NERD Mississippi Kid Cook, Roosevelt # # 
McGuiness Flint McGuiness Flint "When I'm Dead And Gone" Lyle, Graham upfront, rhythmic strumming # 
Men Without Hats RHYTHM OF YOUTH; COLLECTION Safety Dance # # # 
Mo, Keb Slow Down Everything I Need Linden, Colin # # 
Osborne, Joan RELISH St. Teresa Bazilian, Eric # # 
Osborne, Joan Relish St. Teresa Bazilian, Eric # # 
Page & Robert Plant, Jimmy NO QUARTER Battle of Evermore Page, Jimmy Page playing the triple neck. (Also on DVD) # 
Page & Robert Plant, Jimmy NO QUARTER Nobody's Fault But Mine Sutherland, Jim (Also on DVD) # 
Parsons, Gram GRIEVOUS ANGEL Medley Live From Northern Quebec - Cash On The Barrelhead/Hickory Wind Berline, Byron # # 
Plant, Robert FATE OF NATIONS If I Were A Carpenter, Colors of a Shade Allcock, Martin # # 
Poison Native Tongue; Best of Stand # # # 
Procol Harum GRAND HOTEL Grand Hotel Wilson, BJ 22 (overdubbed) mandolins. Wilson was the band's drummer. This tune, with mando, is on the DVD "Procol Harum - The Best of Musikladen Live" # 
R.E.M AUTOMATIC FOR THE PEOPLE Man On The Moon Buck, Peter # # 
R.E.M AUTOMATIC FOR THE PEOPLE Monty Got A Raw Deal Buck, Peter # # 
R.E.M OUT OF TIME Losing My Religion Buck, Peter # # 
R.E.M GREEN Hairshirt Buck, Peter # # 
R.E.M. GREEN You Are The Everything Buck, Peter For mandolin, this is probably the REM album # 
R.E.M. GREEN Wrong Child Buck, Peter # # 
Rafferty, Gerry CITY TO CITY The Ark Preskett, Graham # # 
Rafferty, Gerry NIGHT OWL It's Gonna Be A Long Night Preskett, Graham # # 
Rafferty, Gerry NIGHT OWL Why Won't You Talk To Me Thompson, Richard # # 
Rafferty, Gerry ON A WING AND A PRAYER Don't Give Up On Me Hayworth, Bryn # # 
Rafferty, Gerry OVER MY HEAD The Girl's Got No Confidence, Wrong Thinking, Late Again, Clear Day Hayworth, Bryn # # #
Raitt, Bonnie Home Plate Your Sweet and Shining Eyes Tackett, Fred # # 
Raitt, Bonnie Longing in Their Hearts Cool Cool Water ?? Marinelli, George # # 
Raitt, Bonnie Longing in Their Hearts Longing In Their Hearts Marinelli, George # # 
Raitt, Bonnie Roadtested Louise Marinelli, George # # 
Raitt, Bonnie SILVER LINING No Gettin' Over You Marinelli, George # # 
Rockwell, Jerry & Niles Hokkanen INTO THE FEVER RAIN Blues In D Hokkanen, Niles NH electric 5-string mandola/rhythm dulcimer/bass/drums # 
Ronstadt, Linda Hasten Down The Wind Blue Bayou # # # 
Ronstadt, Linda We Ran Dreams of the San Joaquin Campbell, Mike # # 
Ronstadt, Linda We Ran Give Me A Reason Johns, Ethan # # 
Roth, Arlen LONELY STREET Paradise Blues Roth, Arlen # # 
Rush TEST FOR ECHO Half the World Lifeson, Alex (mandola) # 
Seals & Crofts SUMMER BREEZE; GREATEST HITS Summer Breeze Crofts, Dash In the 70's, this duo probably had more mando/e-mando on mainstream radio than anyone else, including Rod Stewart # 
Sinnerboy DOWN AND OUT IN HAMMERSMITH Goin' To My Hometown Barnes, Barry Rory Gallagher tribute band (3-piece). http://www.sinnerboy.co.uk/sinnerboy....htm~textframe # 
Soundgarden DOWN ON THE UPSIDE; A-SIDES Ty Cobb # # # 
Spinal Tap THIS IS SPINAL TAP Stonehenge Tufnel, Nigel mando instrumental interlude B 
Springsteen, Bruce # Atlantic City # # # 
Springsteen, Bruce DEVILS AND DUST Maria's Bed # # # 
Springsteen, Bruce DEVILS AND DUST Maria's Bed # some backup rhythm playing # 
Springsteen, Bruce Born In The USA; Greatest Hits Glory Days Van Zandt, Steve # # 
Springsteen, Bruce Wild, The Innocent and the E-Street Shuffle Incident on 57th Street Springsteen, Bruce # # 
Starr, Ringo RINGO Sunshine Life For Me Helm, Levon # # 
Stewart, Rod GASOLINE ALLEY Gasoline Alley Matthews, Stanley # # 
Stewart, Rod EVERY PICTURE TELLS A STORY Maggie Mae Jackson, Ray Jackson played mandolin/harmonica in the UK band Lindisfarne A- 
Stewart, Rod EVERY PICTURE TELLS A STORY Mandolin Wind Jackson, Ray Jackson played mandolin/harmonica in the UK band Lindisfarne # 
Stewart, Rod SMILER Farewell Jackson, Ray # # 
Stewart, Rod SMILER (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Man Jackson, Ray # # 
Stewart, Rod UNPLUGGED AND SEATED Maggie Mae Parlapiano, Phil or Don Teschner # # 
Stewart, Rod UNPLUGGED AND SEATED Mandolin Wind Parlapiano, Phil or Don Teschner # # 
Sting Soul Cages; Best of All This Time Sting # # 
Styx CORNERSTONE Boat On The River # "not the typical Styx song. It is quite different having a kind of folky feel. Mando is the main accompaniment instrument. It even has a solo mando lick in the middle. " # 
Townshend, Pete/Lane, Ronnie Rough Mix Nowhere to Run Townshend, Pete &/or Lane, Ronnie Almost-buried rhythm track, right channel. Might actually be a uke.... # 
Townshend, Pete/Lane, Ronnie Rough Mix Annie Townshend, Pete &/or Lane, Ronnie Almost-buried rhythm track, right channel. Might actually be a uke.... # 
Townshend, Pete/Lane, Ronnie Rough Mix April Fool Townshend, Pete &/or Lane, Ronnie Almost-buried rhythm/fill track, left channel # 
Ukranians, The RESPUBLIKA Pretty Vacant # High energy Russian, folk-rock mando! # 
Van Morrison TUPELO HONEY I Want To Roo You Montrose, Ronnie # # 
Van Morrison TUPELO HONEY Moonshine Whiskey Montrose, Ronnie # # 
Various OUT ON THE ROLLING SEA Good Morning Mr. Walker/Wait Til Tomorrow Hokkanen, Niles Joseph Spence meets Hendrix. Mando/elec-bass/drums/vocals. No guitars A+ 
Winter, Johnny SECOND WINTER I'm Not Sure Winter, Johnny electric 8 string instead of elec. guitar A 
Winter, Johnny PROGRESSIVE BLUES EXPERIMENT Bad Luck and Trouble Winter, Johnny # # 
Winter, Johnny STILL ALIVE AND WELL Too Much Seconal Winter, Johnny Rachell-style acoustic mando, blends well with Jeremy Steig's flute # 
Winwood, Steve BACK IN THE HIGH LIFE Back In The High Life Again Winwood, Steve # # 
Yes MAGNIFICATION In The Presence of Howe, Steve # # 
various RATTLESNAKE GUITAR: The Music of Peter Green Leaving Town Blues Gallagher, Rory Peter Green tribute 2-CD. Mando & slide guitar dominate the track A

----------


## mandocrucian

Albums with full-time (more or less) mando player:

Bazilian, Eric THE OPTOMIST # Bazilian, Eric # # 
Carbon Leaf 5 Alive! Shine; Wandrin' Around; So Why?; American Tale; Desperation Song; Follow the Lady; Days Gone By Gravatt, Carter # # 
Carbon Leaf 5 Alive! Home Gravatt, Carter # Includes a verse of "Sloop John B." as an intro 
Carbon Leaf 5 Alive! Crazy Train Gravatt, Carter # Yes, the Ozzy song... 
Carbon Leaf echo echo The Boxer; Wandrin' Around; On Any Given Day; Shine; Mary Mac (bzk?); Lonesome Pine (5-str)?; Follow the Lady, Desperation Song (bzk); My Dear (??--unlisted bonus track) Gravatt, Carter # # 
Carbon Leaf Ether-Elecrified Porch Music Ordinary Eyes; Home; American Tale; To My Soul Gravatt, Carter # # 
Eva Trout EVA TROUT Beautiful South; Happy Pantomime; Mazzie; Leave It Behind ;Birthmark Miller, Steph # # 
Eva Trout EVA TROUT A Timeless Tale Miller, Steph # ?? Heavily effected, if so... 
Eva Trout EVA TROUT Marshlands of Revival Miller, Steph # Prominent 
Eva Trout EVA TROUT 470 Miller, Steph # ?? Heavily effected, if so... 
Heard, Mark Satellite Sky All Mark Heard National Silvo 8-string electric Lots of processing. Sounds like an electric guitar. 
Kruth, John The Cherry Electric All John Kruth Fender Mandocaster tuned ADF#A # 
Lindisfarne NICELY OUT OF TUNE # Jackson, Ray UK folk/pub-rock band. 1st album. (Jackson played mando on "Maggie Mae" and "Mandolin Wind" on Rod Stewart's EVERY PICTURE TELLLS A STORY) # 
Lindisfarne FOG ON THE TYNE # Jackson, Ray 2nd album # 
Lindisfarne DINGLY DELL # Jackson, Ray 3rd album, and last with original lineup # 
Ure, Midge BREATHE "Fields Of Fire", "Free", "Lay My Body Down" and "May Your Good Lord" Ure, Midge http://www.tranglos.com/marek/yes/tr_98.html # 
Ure, Midge BREATHE mandolin on all tracks except "Breathe" and "Trail Of Tears" Bazilian, Eric # # 
Vigilantes of Love Killing Floor River of Love, Undertow, Anybody's Guess, most others Billy Holmes 8-string

*Ry Cooder* (and some David Lindley:
Cooder, Ry Boomer's Story Ax Sweet Mama Cooder, Ry # # 
Cooder, Ry Into The Purple Valley Billy The Kid Cooder, Ry # A+ 
Cooder, Ry Into The Purple Valley Denomination Blues Cooder, Ry # # 
Cooder, Ry Into The Purple Valley Hey Porter Cooder, Ry # # 
Cooder, Ry Into The Purple Valley Money Honey Cooder, Ry # # 
Cooder, Ry Paradise andLunch Fool For A Cigarette/Feelin' Good Cooder, Ry # # 
Cooder, Ry Paradise andLunch It's All Over Now Cooder, Ry # # 
Cooder, Ry Ry Cooder Goin To Brownsville Cooder, Ry # A 
Cooder, Ry Boomer's Story Boomer's Story Cooder, Ry # B+ 
Cooder, Ry Boomer's Story President Kennedy Cooder, Ry # # 
Cooder, Ry Bop Til You Drop Look At Granny Run Cooder, Ry # # 
Cooder, Ry Chicken Skin Music Bourgeoise Blues Cooder, Ry mandola A- 
Cooder, Ry Chicken Skin Music Chloe Cooder, Ry # # 
Cooder, Ry Chicken Skin Music I Got Mine Cooder, Ry # # 
Cooder, Ry Crossroads Down In Missisissppi Cooder, Ry # # 
Cooder, Ry Crossroads Viola Lee Blues Cooder, Ry # # 
Kina, Shoukichi Peppermint Tea Room Subete No Hito No Kokoro Ni Hanna O Cooder, Ry Okinawan # 
Kina, Shoukichi Peppermint Tea Room Hana No Kajiyama Cooder, Ry Okinawan # 
Lightfoot, Gordon Don Quixote Alberta Bound Cooder, Ry # # 
Lindley, David El-Rayo-X Turning Point, The Lindley, David # # 
Lowe, Nick Party Of One Jumbo Ark Cooder, Ry # # 
Mahal, Taj TAJ MAHAL Celebrated Walkin' Blues, The Cooder, Ry # # 
Nenes Koza Dabasa (Japanese CD) (track 3) Lindley, David Okinawan. Great solo. solo: A 
RY COODER Crossroads Soundtrack Viola Lee Blues Ry Cooder # # 
Rolling Stones Let In Bleed Love In Vain Cooder, Ry

----------


## mandocrucian

*UK folk-rock* - Richard Thompson, Dave Swarbrick, Dave Pegg, Martin Carthy.....

Brass Monkey Complete Brass Monkey Da Floo'er O' Taft /The Lass O' Paties Mill Carthy, Martin # # 
Brass Monkey Complete Brass Monkey George's Son Carthy, Martin # # 
Brass Monkey Complete Brass Monkey Jolly Bold Robber Carthy, Martin # # 
Brass Monkey Complete Brass Monkey The Maid And The Palmer Carthy, Martin # # 
Brass Monkey Complete Brass Monkey The Rose Lawn Quadrille Carthy, Martin # # 
Brass Monkey Complete Brass Monkey Waterman's Hornpipe Carthy, Martin # # 
Carthy, Martin Because It's There Jolly Tinker Carthy, Martin # # 
Carthy, Martin Collection Old Horse Carthy, Martin # # 
Carthy, Martin Out Of The Cut Old Horse Carthy, Martin # # 
Carthy, Martin Out Of The Cut The Friar In The Well Carthy, Martin # # 
Carthy/Swarbrick But Two Came By Banks of The Sweet Primroses Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Carthy/Swarbrick But Two Came By Brand Band Music Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Carthy/Swarbrick But Two Came By Poor Murdered Woman Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Carthy/Swarbrick But Two Came By; Selections The Wife Of the Soldier Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Carthy/Swarbrick Byker Hill, Selections The Wife Of the Soldier Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Carthy/Swarbrick Martin Carthy And A Begging I Will Go Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Carthy/Swarbrick Martin Carthy Boomfield Hill Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Carthy/Swarbrick Martin Carthy Lovely Joan Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Carthy/Swarbrick Selections The Banks Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Carthy/Swarbrick Selections The Irish Washerwoman/The Ash Plant Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Carthy/Swarbrick Skin And Bone The New Mown Hay Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Carthy/Swarbrick Skin And Bone The Sheep Stealer Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Carthy/Swarbrick Life And Limb Bows of London Carthy, Martin # # 
Carthy/Swarbrick Skin and Bones The Ride In The Creel Carthy, Martin # # 
Carthy/Swarbrick 2nd Album Two Butchers Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Fairport Convention Risinfg For The Moon White Dress Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Fairport Convention Angel Delight Angel Delight Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Fairport Convention Angel Delight Bonny Black Hare Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Fairport Convention Angel Delight Cuckoo's Nest/Hardiman The Fiddler/ Papa Stoor Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Fairport Convention Angel Delight Sickness & Diseases Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Fairport Convention Angel Delight Sir William Gower Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Fairport Convention Babbacombe Lee John Lee # # # 
Fairport Convention Babbacombe Lee Little Did I Think # # # 
Fairport Convention Babbacombe Lee Sailor's Alphabet # # # 
Fairport Convention Babbacombe Lee St Ninian's Isle/Trumpet Hornpipe Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Fairport Convention Babbacombe Lee Wake Up John Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Fairport Convention Babbacombe Lee # # # # 
Fairport Convention Babbacombe Lee # # # # 
Fairport Convention Full House + Flatback Caper Swarbrick, Dave & Dave Pegg Twin mandos # 
Fairport Convention Full House + Poor Will & The Jolly Hangman Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Fairport Convention Moat On The Ledge (live) Poor Will And The Jolly Hangman Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Fairport Convention Nine Big William Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Fairport Convention Nine Brilliancy Medley/Cherokee Shuffle Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Fairport Convention Rosie Peggy's Pub Pegg, Dave & Dave Swarbrick Twin mandos on the first "tune" of the set # 
Fairport Convention Unhalfbricking Million Dollar Bash Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Hokkanen, Niles On Fire & Ready! Farther Along Thompson, Richard Fender electric 4-string # 
Martyn, John Solid Air Over The Hill Thompson, Richard # # 
Pegg, Dave COCKTAIL COWBOY GOES IT ALONE, THE Barnes Morris Pegg, Dave # # 
STYX Cornerstone Boat on the river Shaw ,Tommy # # 
Steeleye Span A Parcel Of Rogues Cam Ye O'er Frae France Knight, Peter # # 
Steeleye Span A Parcel Of Rogues One Misty Moisty Morning Knight, Peter # # 
Steeleye Span Below The Salt Spotted Cow Knight, Peter # # 
Steeleye Span Hark The Village Wait Lovely On The Water Knight, Peter # # 
Steeleye Span Hark The Village Wait The Blacksmith Knight, Peter # # 
Steeleye Span Ten Man Mop Gower Wassail Knight, Peter # # 
Swarbrick, Dave Flittin Grey Daylight/The Hawk/The Ten Pound Fiddle Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Swarbrick, Dave Flittin Jamaica/With All My Heart Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Swarbrick, Dave Flittin The Rakes of Sollohad Swarbrick, Dave; Dave Pegg, Richard Thompson # # 
Swarbrick, Dave Lift The Lid And Listen Lift The Lid And Listen Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Swarbrick, Dave Smiddyburn It Suits Me Well Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Swarbrick, Dave Smiddyburn Sean O'Dwyer Of The Glen/The Hag With The Money/Sleepy Maggie Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Swarbrick, Dave Smiddyburn Sir Charles Coote/ Smiths Swarbrick, Dave; Dave Pegg, Richard Thompson # # 
Swarbrick, Dave Smiddyburn Wat Ye Wha I Met The Streen/The Ribbons of the Redheaded Girl/Ril Gan Ainm Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Swarbrick, Dave Smiddyburn When The Battle Is Over Swarbrick, Dave; Dave Pegg, Richard Thompson # # 
Swarbrick, Dave Swarbrick Arthur McBride/Snug In A Blanket Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Swarbrick, Dave Swarbrick Hullichans'/Chorus Jig Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Swarbrick, Dave Swarbrick Once I loved A Maiden Fair Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Swarbrick, Dave Swarbrick The White Cockade/Doc Boyd's Jig/Durham Rangers Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Swarbrick, Dave Swarbrick (LP) Lady In The Boat/Rosin The Bow/Timour The Tarter Swarbrick, Dave # # 
Thompson, Richard Action Packed Fully Qualified To Be Your Man Thompson, Richard # # 
Thompson, Richard Action Packed Keep Your Distance Thompson, Richard # # 
Thompson, Richard Hokey Pokey Smiffey's Glass Eye Thompson, Richard # # 
Thompson, Richard I Want To See The Bright Lights Tonight The Little Beggar Girl Thompson, Richard # # 
Thompson, Richard I Want To See The Bright Lights Tonight When I Get To The Border Thompson, Richard # # 
Thompson, Richard Old Kit Bag, The One Door Opens Thompson, Richard # # 
Thompson, Richard Pour Down Like Silver The Poor Boy Is Taken Away Thompson, Richard # # 
Thompson, Richard Strict Tempo; Watching the Dark Knife-Edge Thompson, Richard # # 
Thompson, Richard Old Kit Bag, The Outside Of The Inside Thompson, Richard # # 
Thompson, Richard Sweet Talker (soundtrack) Put Your Trust In Me Thompson, Richard # # 
Thompson, Richard Sweet Talker (soundtrack) Boomtown Thompson, Richard # # 
Thompson, Richard Sweet Talker (soundtrack) Harry's Theme Thompson, Richard # # 
Thompson, Richard Sweet Talker (soundtrack) Roll Up Thompson, Richard # # 
Thompson, Richard Strict Tempo Rockin' In Rhythm Thompson, Richard # # 
Thompson, Richard Mock Tudor Sights And Sounds of London Town Thompson, Richard # # 
Thompson, Richard You Me Us Business on You Thompson, Richard # # 
Thompson, Richard Daring Adventures Missie How You Let Me Down Thompson, Richard # # 
Waterboys, The A Rock in the Weary Land We are Jonah Thistlethwaite, Anthony Electric Slide Mandolin # 
Waterboys, The A Rock in the Weary Land Night Falls on London Scott, Mike Indian Mandolins # 
Waterboys, The A Rock in the Weary Land Crown Thistlethwaite, Anthony Electric Slide Mandolin # 
Waterboys, The Room to Roam In Search of the Rose Thistlethwaite, Anto # # 
Waterboys, The Room to Roam Song From the end of the World Thistlethwaite, Anto # # 
Waterboys, The Room to Roam Raggle Taggle Gypsy, The Thistlethwaite, Anto # # 
Waterboys, The Room to Roam How long will I Love you Thistlethwaite, Anto # # 
Waterboys, The Room to Roam Further up, Further in Thistlethwaite, Anto One little tremolo phrase... # 
Woods Band THE WOODS BAND As I Roved Out Woods, Terry Mandola # 
Woods Band THE WOODS BAND Noisey Johnny Woods, Terry Mandola # 
various Hard Cash A Living Wage Thompson, Richard # # 
various Hard Cash Guernsey Kitchen Porter, The Thompson, Richard

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

WOW, WOW, WOW! Now that`s a real listing of rock songs with mandolin!!! Thank you, sir!

----------


## wichitamando

"What is Love" by PAX217.

----------


## ellebrille

very cool now!
I will build a database for sure and will try to update it every week. I am just very busy right now. Keep listening music, playing and posting.

----------


## mad dawg

Every song by Jimmy Ryan and Bonepony features mandolin.

BTW, Bonepony will be playing Sundance on 1/27, and then will start a mini-tour of the Midwest & South. I hear they put on a great show, so if they happen to be coming near you and you catch their show, please post a review.

----------


## simon64

there´s definetly a mandolin on Shawn Colvin´s "Sonny came home"!

----------


## simon64

Another song with mando by Jethro Tull, from "Heavy Horses": Acres wild

----------


## jefflester

> there´s definetly a mandolin on Shawn Colvin´s "Sonny came home"!


Yes, and "Sunny Came Home" has been mentioned several times and is on the list above.

----------


## Tom Gibson

Peter Rowan plays mando on Bap Kennedy's "Domestic Blues" album (cd? are they still called "albums"?), which (among other tunes) includes a nice hidden track version of "Dirty Old Town."

----------


## ira

i just did "for what its worth" tonight with my guitar partner- lots of good feed back from the aud- that song should've had a mandolin!= lol

----------


## Keith Erickson

Will you also include a mandola?

Alex Lifeson from Rush used one on "Test for Echo". The song is called "Half the World".

----------


## ira

i certainly would. didn't know rush used mandofamily instruments- excellent!

----------


## Flyer

Hello All...

Wow, what an impressive list of artists and bands using this great instrument...and Thanks to Niles for a most impressive list of all..

One band I haven't seen, and I may have missed, is the Eagles..They use some Mando in at least one song, Lying Eyes...late in the song, in the third verse...it plays a small part but tastefully done...

Thanks All!

Mike

----------


## jim simpson

I Don't Care That You Don't Mind - Crash Test Dummies
Uneasy Rider - Charlie Daniels Band (okay, it was on am radio in the 70's)

----------


## Tom Gibson

The Tragically Hip - Thompson Girl

----------


## Yonkle

No Mandolin in Aqualung. Guitar (capo 3rd fret) d

----------


## Eagles1986

Correct you are; the Eagles had a couple songs that featured the mandolin:

 - Saturday Night
 - Tequila Sunrise
 - Lyin' Eyes
 - Journey of the Sorcerer
 - Midnight Flyer
 - Hollywood Waltz

While we are on the topic, I think one band that has been completely left out is Hootie and the Blowfish. They have had several songs with the mandolin. They even had Sam Bush make a guest appearance on mandolin/fiddle on their last album.

Hootie songs with mandolin:

- Running From an Angel
- Honeyscrew
- Tootie
- The Earth Stopped Cold at Dawn
- Innocence
- Alright
- Tears Fall Down
- Leaving
- Waltz Into Me
- Autumn Jones

----------


## zipinbyu

Shawn Mullins album, "Ninth Ward Pickin' Parlor" has some great mando on several songs. My favorite is the mando in the song "Homemade Wine".  Fantastic CD!  Wish I could find someone who has some of the mando parts tabbed out. I'm a new player and don't know my way around the fretboard yet.

----------


## Steve Ostrander

Some others:

John Hiatt: Only the Song Remains, Before I Go

Steve Earle: Billy and Bonnie, many others

Jethro Tull: Fat Man, A Christmas Song

And I do believe that's Dawg pickin' on the Dead's "Friend of the Devil"

----------


## hoffmannia2k7

white stripes - little ghost
sounds like a guitar too me with a caper

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Was I wrong about "Sonny came home?"


You are correct -- there is indeed mando content in that song.

----------


## jefflester

Maybe someday I'll try to come up with a list of Cowboy Junkies songs featuring Jeff Bird's mandolin stylings. There are a lot of them.

----------


## Elliot Luber

Sonny Came Home has a big mandolin part.

----------


## mandoplayer286

paul mccartny dance tonight (obviously)

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Maybe I missed these on an earlier post, but . . . 

Tom Petty has mandolin on a number of tracks and when Howie Epstein was still alive and playing bass with the Heartbreakers, he would often trade off and play mando on several numbers in concert. Heatbreaker guitarist Mike Campbell plays mandolin and bouzouki, too. I really like the way Petty used the cascading mandolin arpeggios on "It'll All Work Out" on the _Wildflowers_ album.

Bay Area rocker Chuck Prophet often has mandolin on his records and in concert. Tom Rozum did a show with him a few years back and played mandolin for most of the concert. 

Did anyone mention the Rowan Brothers or Michelle Shocked? 

The new Levon Helm record has mandolin all over it. 

Many of Buddy Miller's recordings have mandolin on them, too.

----------


## John L

They have been mentioned, but just for one song. There are many songs by Crash Test Dummies, Blue Rodeo and Steve Earle with mandolin. Another artist that I don't believe has been mentioned is Steve Winwood.

----------


## Zako

I believe a song on Eric Clapton's unplugged album features a bit of mando...it's called Lonely Stranger.

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

There's a band out of Austin called Okkervil River that uses mando on several of their albums.

Cheers
MRT

----------


## zipinbyu

Carbon Leaf, a band out of Virginia, also uses mando in several songs on their latest release.

----------


## stopint

Waterboys
Fisherman's Blues

----------


## luckylarue

Don't forget:

The Replacements - "I Will Dare"(w/ Peter Buck on mando) from their seminal lp, Let It Be, and "Here Comes A Regular", from Tim.


Also, another Blind Melon tune, Change, from their first cd.

----------


## crazymandolinist

RUSH had mando content on Workin Them Angels from their latest album

----------


## lespaul_79

Rolling Stones - "Factory Girl" I think....

----------


## jim simpson

Rolling Stones - "Factory Girl" I think.... 

Yes, played by Dave Mason

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

There is a whole lot of mandolin throughout Buffett's catalogue. #Also, check out Steve Goodman. #There's a reason he was Jethro Burn's partner after Homer. #Not only will you hear some great Jethro, Steve was known to pick up the dola from time to time.

----------


## SHORTY

Does any of these songs have a Tab published for mandolin?

----------


## Tosh Marshall

Some UK Folk Rock stuff not on Niles lists:-

Jack The Lad (Lindisfarne offshoot - Walter 'Ian' Fairbairn on mando, not Ray Jackson) - It's Jack The Lad, Old Straight Track, Rough Diamonds
Five Hand Reel - Five Hand Reel, For A'That, Earl O'Moray
JSD Band - Country Of The Blind, JSD Band, Travellin'Days
Dave Swarbrick - Rags, Reels & Airs (Thanx to Dave Hanson for this one!), Both Ears & The Tail.

Tosh

----------


## Alex Orr

I'm so glad someone mentioned the Hooters. Nervous Night is an under-rated, and more-or-less forgotten album. The hit single off that record, "And We Danced" is one of the best rock songs of the '80s. 

Not only does the song feature a mando, but so does the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOoU_0PAKoI

----------

MaggieMae

----------


## Steve Ostrander

I heard "Hey Hey What Can I Do?" by Led Zeppelin the other day and it sounds like some mando in there.

----------


## Alex Orr

Anyone else notice the mandocello citation on Cheap Trick's masterpiece, _Heaven Tonight?_ I'm assuming it's buried somewhere on the title track.

----------


## gwileg126

String Cheese Incident.
They are more of a jamband, but instead of having a lead guitarist they have a mandolin player(usually electric mandolin). His name is Michael Kang, and he is amazing.

----------


## steadypluckinaway

And on Carnival '99 Michael Kang plays acoustic mando on "Shenandoah Breakdown" and it's amazing. Not rock, per se, but good stuff nonetheless. Drew Emmitt is another under-mentioned mando genius.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Yankee Lady- Jesse Winchester

David Bromberg featured mandolin on some of his recording.

Seal and Crofts, when I saw them  peform in the 70's they both played mandolins.

We Will Never Pass This Way Again

Summer Breeze

----------


## gwileg126

String Cheese Incident Video

----------


## phlattgetit

I haven't seen anyone mention Holiday Inn from Elton John's Madman Across the Water.I believe it's played by Davey Johnstone. It's a great tone does anybody know what sort of mandolin it is?

----------


## tango_grass

> ripple-grateful dead- a true beauty of a tune.


Yessir...and don't forget Friend Of The Devil. Another great Grateful Dead song...comes fully with solo by Grisman!

----------


## jefflester

Joan Osborne's new disc *Little Wild One* has a couple of mandolin tracks. She has re-teamed with the same folks who she worked on *Relish* with - The Hooters team of Eric Bazilian, Rob Hyman, and producer Rick Chertoff. Much the same way that *Relish* kicked off with the mandolin on "St. Teresa," the new album kicks off with a mandola driven "Hallelujah in the City," before giving way to more straight rock instrumentation. The other track "Can't Say No," features a mandolin lick as a near constant rhythm, somewhat buried in the mix, but still identifiable as a mando.

In Niles' format:
Osborne, Joan LITTLE WILD ONE Hallelujah in the City   Bazilian, Eric  opens with mandola 
Osborne, Joan LITTLE WILD ONE Can't Say No   Bazilian, Eric

----------


## Lefty3

Butch Walker has a few songs off his new album Sycamore Meadows

Going Back/Going Home 

The 3 Kids in Brooklyn

I also watched an episode of Live from Abbey Road with matchbox twenty using a mandolin on How Far We've Come.

----------


## Dragonflyeye

I went to see the LOUD Scottish rock/folk group The Proclaimers ("I'm Gonna Be (500 Miles)" - don't ask) with a friend, and one or the other of the Reid twins plays mandolin on some of their songs.  Because I'm not familiar with them, I'm not sure which songs, but it's in there somewhere!

----------


## mandelect

I don't think anyone mentioned the late, great Ronnie Lane, and his band Slim Chance? There were probably a few tracks which featured mandolin but I particularly remember the 1974 single, "How Come".

----------


## johnparrott

Hey all, 

Maybe I missed it, but I haven't seen mention "In My Own Dream" by the Butterfield Blues Band, with Gene Dinwiddie on the mando. 

All the best

----------


## DryBones

Mississippi Kid by Lynyrd Skynrd

----------


## Lefty3

Forgot another Butch Walker song called "That Side of You"

----------


## Tosh Marshall

Amazingly I didn't see Loggins & Messina mentioned.....
Be Free & Brighter Days on Mother Lode and Watching The River Run on Full Sail....

----------


## bigbike

And no one has mentioned Indigo Girls or even some of Amy Rays solo stuff (punk rock for AMY) and folk rock for Indigo Girls.  So many different tunes that the Girls have used mandolin on and at least 5 different ones that are Punkish that Amy has used her Model A Gibson on.  I'll try to come up with the tune names tomorrow when I go through the cd's at home.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Two words I wouldn't expect to see in the same sentence together: "Amy Ray" and "punk rock". I just did a search on youtube for anything by her and I would categorize her music as "rock". I've been listening to punk since 1978 and playing in punk bands since 1986 so I think our definitions of "punk" must be very, very different.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## journeybear

I don't know how this thread has slipped under my radar. Thanks to ellebrille for starting this, then disappearing, and bigbike for bringing it back, and thanks to Niles for his massive contrributions - both the lists he found and the recordings by a certain Mr. Hokkanen that might have escaped others' notice.  :Wink: 

I've taken some time to compile the various lists, add in subsequent posters' suggestions, plus some of my own, and standardize the list for easier reading. I've organized the list alphabetically by musician and then alphabetically by song title. I've maintained this order while restoring musician's names to conversational normalcy. For example, no one talks about Winter, Johnny - it's Johnny Winter, and it's in the W's. Jethro Tull is in the J's - it's the name of a band, not a person in the band. I've standardized punctuation, capitalization, and alphabetization, using the Leonard Maltin method - this method ignores punctuation and word breaks, so Dr. John follows The Doors, as "dr" is the way his name appears, despite it being a contraction of "doctor," which precedes "doors" alphabetically. That's just the way I do. Also, I capitalize _every_ word in a title - sorry, NY Times stylists. Also, since the thread title mentions "rock", I'm assuming that bluegrass and country are out as well as jazz and blues, while rock and pop are in. I don't think folk belongs either, so as far as I'm concerned, sorry, Amy Ray. Besides, no one has suggested _an actual song by name_ - that's the bottom line for inclusion.

I've left out duplications, suggestions from people that weren't actual songs ("so and so use mandolin on such and such an album" isn't much help), album titles (this is a list of _songs_), and editorial comments. As far as I'm concerned, since it took two years and 57 posts to get to "Friend of the Devil"  :Disbelief:  - thanks, Steve O - no contributors are entitled to use the phrase "I can't believe no one's said ..." You've forfeited that privilege.  :Wink:  I also excluded a balalaika reference, but retained a few mandola citations. I've left in the Townshend/Lane songs for now, but I would appreciate it if anyone could determine whether they feature mandolin or ukulele.

I'm taking people at their word, by and large, as I don't know a lot of these songs and even musicians and am sure not about to research them, as I've put in a few hours on this and that's too much already. If someone says there is mandolin on "Safety Dance," OK fine, but I'm not going to suffer through it to confirm this. Same with that song by Poison. I've removed some duplications and some that didn't jive with my memory. For instance, if someone is _sure_ there is mandolin on Bruce Springsteen's version of "Atlantic City," OK, put it back in, but whoever said that may be confusing it with The Band's version.

Following are my additions. Blue Rodeo has been mentioned, but here are some more from one of my favorite albums, "Five Days In July." I know they have plenty more, but this is the only one of their albums I have with me. Also, Jimmy Ryan has been mentioned - no songs specifically, so he's not on the list - but he is represented here by his work with Blood Oranges and Cheri Knight. I don't have any of Levon Helm's albums at hand, but I am sure there is plenty of mandolin on them, so if anyone has them please add those songs. Same with Sting's new album. I have to look further into the recordings by Lucinda Williams and Tom Petty, as I think some of their songs that sound like they feature mandolin actually have half-scale twelve-strings.

Finally, there are lots of songs missing from this list. I _know_ there's more mandolin in Dan Hicks' recordings, and there are also musicians who have come along since this list was started, like The Ditty Bops and Katzenjammer. But I don't have their albums, so if anyone does, please add their songs. I think this list is supposed to be just studio recordings, too. Oh, yeah, and this list is already nearly twice the 10,000 character limit, so it may be soon that it will have to be broken into three parts!

Blood Oranges - Bridges
Blood Oranges - Halfway 'Round the World
Blood Oranges - Handle Breaks
Blood Oranges - Hinges
Blood Oranges - Sally
Blood Oranges - This Old Town
Blood Oranges - Titanic
Blue Rodeo - It Hasn't Hit Me Yet
Blue Rodeo - Cynthia
Blue Rodeo - English Bay
Deni Bonet - Die For Me
George Harrison - Gone Troppo
Levon Helm - Tennessee Jed
Cheri Knight - All Blue
Cheri Knight - Dar Glasgow
Cheri Knight - Northeast Kingdom
Cheri Knight - Rose In The Vine
Cheri Knight - Sweetheart
Seal and Crofts - Diamond Girl
Seal and Crofts - Ridin' Thumb
Sting - Soul Cake


THE LIST (SO FAR) - PART 1

Aerosmith - Crazy
Aerosmith - Kings And Queens
The Band - Atlantic City
The Band - Evangeline
The Band - The Last Waltz
The Band - Rag Mama Rag
The Band - Rockin Chair
The Band - When I Paint My Masterpiece
Big Country - The Seer 
The Blasters - Little Honey
Blind Melon - Walk
Blood Oranges - Bridges
Blood Oranges - Halfway 'Round the World
Blood Oranges - Handle Breaks
Blood Oranges - Hinges
Blood Oranges - Sally
Blood Oranges - This Old Town
Blood Oranges - Titanic
Blue Rodeo - Cynthia
Blue Rodeo - English Bay
Blue Rodeo - Hasn't Hit Me Yet
Blue Rodeo - Up On That Cloud
Deni Bonet - Die For Me
Bonzo Dog Band - Bad Blood 
Brass Monkey - Da Floo'er O' Taft /The Lass O' Paties Mill
Brass Monkey - George's Son
Brass Monkey - Jolly Bold Robber
Brass Monkey - The Maid And The Palmer
Brass Monkey - The Rose Lawn Quadrille
Brass Monkey - Waterman's Hornpipe
Kate Bush - Army Dreamers
Kate Bush - Kashka From Baghdad
Kate Bush - Oh To Be In Love 
Kate Bush - Reaching Out 
Kate Bush - Suspended in Gaffa
Kate Bush - Wow 
Butterfield Blues Band - In My Own Dream
The Byrds - Ballad Of Easy Rider
The Byrds - Draft Morning
The Byrds - Path Of Victory
The Byrds - Truck Stop Girl
The Byrds - You All Look Alike
Can - Laugh Till You Cry Live Till You Die 
Captain Beefheart - Her Eyes Are A Blue Million Miles 
Carbon Leaf - American Tale 
Carbon Leaf - Crazy Train 
Carbon Leaf - Home 
Carbon Leaf - Ordinary Eyes 
Carbon Leaf - To My Soul 
Martin Carthy - The Friar In The Well
Martin Carthy - Jolly Tinker
Martin Carthy - Old Horse
Carthy/Swarbrick - And A Begging I Will Go
Carthy/Swarbrick - Banks of The Sweet Primroses
Carthy/Swarbrick - Boomfield Hill
Carthy/Swarbrick - Bows of London
Carthy/Swarbrick - Brand Band Music
Carthy/Swarbrick - The Irish Washerwoman/The Ash Plant
Carthy/Swarbrick - Lovely Joan
Carthy/Swarbrick - The New Mown Hay
Carthy/Swarbrick - Poor Murdered Woman
Carthy/Swarbrick - The Ride In The Creel
Carthy/Swarbrick - The Sheep Stealer
Carthy/Swarbrick - Two Butchers
Carthy/Swarbrick - The Wife Of the Soldier
Eric Clapton - Lonely Stranger
Shawn Colvin - Sunny Came Home
Ry Cooder - Ax Sweet Mama
Ry Cooder - Billy The Kid
Ry Cooder - Boomer's Story
Ry Cooder - Bourgeois Blues
Ry Cooder - Chloe
Ry Cooder - Denomination Blues
Ry Cooder - Down In Missisissppi
Ry Cooder - Fool For A Cigarette/Feelin' Good
Ry Cooder - Goin To Brownsville
Ry Cooder - Hey Porter
Ry Cooder - I Got Mine
Ry Cooder - It's All Over Now
Ry Cooder - Look At Granny
Ry Cooder - Money Honey
Ry Cooder - President Kennedy
Ry Cooder - Viola Lee Blues
Elvis Costello - Little Palaces 
Elvis Costello - They'll Never Take Her Love From Me 
Crash Test Dummies - I Don't Care That You Don't Mind
Charlie Daniels Band - Uneasy Rider
Death Cab For Cutie - Soul Meet Body
The Doors - Runnin' Blue 
Dr. John - Danse Fambeaux 
Dr. John - Danse Kolinda Ba - Doom 
Dr. John - I Walk On Gilded Splinters 
Dr. John - Loup Garoo 
The Eagles - Hollywood Waltz
The Eagles - Journey of the Sorcerer
The Eagles - Lyin' Eyes
The Eagles - Midnight Flyer
The Eagles - Saturday Night
The Eagles - Tequila Sunrise
Steve Earle - Billy and Bonnie
Steve Earle - Copperhead Road
Steve Earle - Dominick Street 
Steve Earle - Paddy on the Beat 
Steve Earle - Sara's Angel 
Eva Trout - Marshlands of Revival 
Fairport Convention - Angel Delight
Fairport Convention - Babbacombe Lee
Fairport Convention - Big William
Fairport Convention - Bonny Black Hare
Fairport Convention - Brilliancy Medley/Cherokee Shuffle
Fairport Convention - Cuckoo's Nest/Hardiman The Fiddler/ Papa Stoor
Fairport Convention - Flatback Caper
Fairport Convention - John Lee
Fairport Convention - Million Dollar Bash
Fairport Convention - Poor Will And The Jolly Hangman
Fairport Convention - Rosie Peggy's Pub
Fairport Convention - Sailor's Alphabet
Fairport Convention - St. Ninian's Isle/Trumpet Hornpipe
Fairport Convention - Sickness & Diseases
Fairport Convention - Sir William Gower
Fairport Convention - Little Did I Think
Fairport Convention - Wake Up John
Fairport Convention - White Dress
Flatirons - Three Crosses 
Sue Foley - Give It To Me 
Rory Gallagher - Brute Force and Ignorance 
Rory Gallagher - Going To My Home Town 
Rory Gallagher - I'm Not Surprised
Rory Gallagher - Leaving Town Blues
Goo Goo Dolls - Iris
Grateful Dead - Friend of the Devil
Grateful Dead - Ripple

----------


## journeybear

THE LIST (SO FAR) - PART 2

Hall & Oates - Better Watch Your Back
Hall & Oates - Lady Rain
George Harrison - Gone Troppo
Mark Heard - Satelite Sky
Heart - Half Moon
Heart - Say Hello 
Heart - Sylvan Song/Dream Of The Archer 
Levon Helm - Tennessee Jed
John Hiatt - Before I Go
John Hiatt - Cry Love
John Hiatt - Lift Every Stone 
John Hiatt - Only the Song Remains
John Hiatt - Trudy and Dave 
Dan Hicks - O'Reilly At the Bar 
Dan Hicks - Where's The Money? 
Higher Ground - Alpaca Sweater 
Higher Ground - Comin' Home 
Higher Ground - On Your Own 
Higher Ground - Quicksand 
Robyn Hitchcock - Balloon Man 
Niles Hokkanen - Dawn on Pasquisett/Long March To Melbourne 
Niles Hokkanen - Farther Along 
Niles Hokkanen - Fire 
Niles Hokkanen - Honky Tonk Blues 
Niles Hokkanen - I'm Ready 
Niles Hokkanen - Little Sadie Revised/Velisurmaaja 
Niles Hokkanen - Low Down Blues 
Niles Hokkanen - Summertime Blues 
Niles Hokkanen - Tyrant's Jig
Billy Holmes - Anybody`s Guess
Billy Holmes - Vigilantes of Love
The Hooters - And We Danced 
The Hooters - Day By Day 
The Hooters - Karla With a K 
The Hooters - Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds 
The Hooters - Mr. Tambourine Man 
The Hooters - Where Do The Chidren Go 
Hootie and the Blowfish - Alright
Hootie and the Blowfish - Autumn Jones
Hootie and the Blowfish - The Earth Stopped Cold at Dawn
Hootie and the Blowfish - Honeyscrew
Hootie and the Blowfish - Innocence
Hootie and the Blowfish - Leaving
Hootie and the Blowfish - Running From an Angel
Hootie and the Blowfish - Tears Fall Down
Hootie and the Blowfish - Tootie
Hootie and the Blowfish - Waltz Into Me
Bruce Hornsby - Mandolin Rain
Hothouse Flowers - Don't Go 
Hothouse Flowers - Forgiven 
Hothouse Flowers - Saved 
Jars Of Clay - Liquid
Jars Of Clay - Lonely People
Jars Of Clay - Love Song For A Savior
Jars Of Clay - No One Loves Me Like You 
Jars Of Clay - On Jordan's Stormy Banks
Jethro Tull - A Christmas Song 
Jethro Tull - Acres wild 
Jethro Tull - Dun Ringill
Jethro Tull - Fallen On Hard Times
Jethro Tull - Fat Man 
Jethro Tull - Fire At Midnight 
Jethro Tull - Flying Dutchman
Jethro Tull - Glory Row 
Jethro Tull - Gold-Tipped Boots, Black Jacket and Tie 
Jethro Tull - Inside 
Jethro Tull - Jack In The Green 
Jethro Tull - Love Story 
Jethro Tull - Pine Martin's Jig 
Jethro Tull - Roll Your Own
Jethro Tull - Slow Marching Band 
Jethro Tull - Song For Jeffrey
Jethro Tull - Sparrow On The Schoolyard Wall 
Jethro Tull - Tall Thin Girl 
Jethro Tull - Warm Sporran 
Jethro Tull - Weathercock
Elton John - Mona Lisas and Mad Hatters
Elton John - Holiday Inn 
Elton John - Texan Love Story
Elton John - Ballad Of The Boy In The Red Shoes
Davy Johnstone - A Lark In The Morning With Mrs. McLeod
Davy Johnstone - A Lovely Day
Davy Johnstone - Janine
Davy Johnstone - Walking Out
John Paul Jones - Freedom song
Sass Jordan - I Want To Believe
Bap Kennedy - Dirty Old Town
The Kinks - Supersonic Rocket Ship
Cheri Knight - All Blue
Cheri Knight - Dar Glasgow
Cheri Knight - Northeast Kingdom
Cheri Knight - Rose In The Vine
Cheri Knight - Sweetheart
Ronnie Lane - How Come
Led Zeppelin - The Battle Of Evermore
Led Zeppelin - Boogie With Stu
Led Zeppelin - Gallows Pole
Led Zeppelin - Going To California
Led Zeppelin - Hey, Hey, What Can I Do? 
Led Zepellin - That's The Way
Deke Leonard - Sharpened Claws 
The Leopards - Raggedy Andy, Raggedy Ann
Gordon Lightfoot - Alberta Bound
David Lindley - The Turning Point
Loggins & Messina - Be Free
Loggins & Messina - Brighter Days
Loggins & Messina - Watching The River Run
Nick Lowe - Jumbo Ark
Lynryd Skynyrd - Mississippi Kid
Taj Mahal - The Celebrated Walkin' Blues
John Martyn - Over The Hill
Paul McCartney - Dance Tonight
McGuiness-Flint - When I'm Dead And Gone
Men Without Hats - Safety Dance
Steve Miller - Dance Dance Dance
Keb Mo - Everything I Need 
Van Morrison - I Want To Roo You
Van Morrison - Moonshine Whiskey
Mott The Hoople - I Wish I Was Your Mother
Shawn Mullins - Homemade Wine
Muse - Blackout
The O'Keanes - This Ain't Love
Mike Oldfield - Taurus 3
Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells 2
Joan Osborne - Can't Say No
Joan Osborne - Hallelujah In The City (mandola)
Joan Osborne - Saint Teresa
Page & Plant - Battle of Evermore 
Page & Plant - Nobody's Fault But Mine 
Alan Parson Project - Pavane
Gram Parsons - Cash On The Barrelhead/Hickory Wind 
Dave Pegg - Barnes Morris
A Perfect Circle - (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love And Understanding
Tom Petty - It'll All Work Out
Robert Plant - Colors of a Shade
Robert Plant - If I Were A Carpenter
Poison - Stand 
Procol Harum - Grand Hotel 
Gerry Rafferty - The Ark 
Gerry Rafferty - Clear Day 
Gerry Rafferty - Don't Give Up On Me
Gerry Rafferty - The Girl's Got No Confidence
Gerry Rafferty - It's Gonna Be A Long Night 
Gerry Rafferty - Late Again
Gerry Rafferty - Why Won't You Talk To Me
Gerry Rafferty - Wrong Thinking
Bonnie Raitt - Cool Cool Water
Bonnie Raitt - Longing In Their Hearts
Bonnie Raitt - Louise 
Bonnie Raitt - No Gettin' Over You
Bonnie Raitt - Your Sweet and Shining Eyes
R.E.M - Hairshirt 
R.E.M - Mandolin Strum
R.E.M - Man On The Moon 
R.E.M - Monty Got A Raw Deal 
R.E.M - Losing My Religion 
R.E.M. - Wrong Child 
R.E.M. - You Are Everything 
Jerry Rockwell & Niles Hokkanen - Blues In D 
The Rolling Stones - Factory Girl 
The Rolling Stones - Love In Vain 
Linda Ronstadt - Blue Bayou
Linda Ronstadt - Dreams Of The San Joaquin
Linda Ronstadt - Give Me A Reason
Arlen Roth - Paradise Blues
Rush - Half the World (mandola)
Seal and Crofts - Diamond Girl
Seal and Crofts - Ridin' Thumb
Seal and Crofts - Summer Breeze
Seal and Crofts - We May Never Pass This Way Again
Charlie Sexton - Probably Saved My Life
Michele Shocked - The L&M don't stop here anymore
Michele Shocked - Memories Of East Texas
Sinnerboy - Goin' To My Hometown
Slash The Nash - Guns And Sandwiches
Slash The Nash - I'll Wait For You
Soundgarden - Ty Cobb
Spinal Tap - Stonehenge 
Split Enz - Maybe
Split Enz - Matinee Idyll
Split Enz - Sweet Talking Spoon
Split Enz - Titus
Bruce Springteen - Glory Days 
Bruce Springteen - Incident on 57th Street
Bruce Springteen - Into The Fire
Bruce Springteen - Maria's Bed
Ringo Starr - Sunshine Life For Me
Steeleye Span - The Blacksmith 
Steeleye Span - Cam Ye O'er Frae France 
Steeleye Span - Gower Wassail 
Steeleye Span - Lovely On The Water 
Steeleye Span - One Misty Moisty Morning 
Steeleye Span - Spotted Cow 
Al Stewart - Road to Moscow
Rod Stewart - Farewell 
Rod Stewart - Gasoline Alley 
Rod Stewart - Leave Virginia alone
Rod Stewart - Maggie May 
Rod Stewart - Mandolin Wind 
Rod Stewart - (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Man
Sting - All This Time
Sting - Soul Cake
Styx - Boat On The River 
Dave Swarbrick - Arthur McBride/Snug In A Blanket
Dave Swarbrick - Grey Daylight/The Hawk/The Ten Pound Fiddle
Dave Swarbrick - Hullichans'/Chorus Jig
Dave Swarbrick - It Suits Me Well
Dave Swarbrick - Jamaica/With All My Heart
Dave Swarbrick - Lift The Lid And Listen
Dave Swarbrick - Once I Loved A Maiden Fair
Dave Swarbrick - The Rakes of Sollohad
Dave Swarbrick - Sean O'Dwyer Of The Glen/The Hag With The Money/Sleepy Maggie
Dave Swarbrick - Sir Charles Coote/ Smiths
Dave Swarbrick - Lady In The Boat/Rosin The Bow/Timour The Tarter
Dave Swarbrick - Wat Ye Wha I Met The Streen/The Ribbons of the Redheaded Girl/Ril Gan Ainm
Dave Swarbrick - When The Battle Is Over
Dave Swarbrick - The White Cockade/Doc Boyd's Jig/Durham Rangers
Swingers - True Or False
Tea Party - Shadow On The Mountain Side
Tea Party - Sister Awake
Richard Thompson - Boomtown
Richard Thompson - Business on You
Richard Thompson - Fully Qualified To Be Your Man
Richard Thompson - The Guernsey Kitchen Porter
Richard Thompson - Harry's Theme
Richard Thompson - Keep Your Distance
Richard Thompson - The Little Beggar Girl
Richard Thompson - Missie How You Let Me Down
Richard Thompson - One Door Opens
Richard Thompson - Outside Of The Inside
Richard Thompson - The Poor Boy Is Taken Away
Richard Thompson - Put Your Trust In Me
Richard Thompson - Rockin' In Rhythm
Richard Thompson - Roll Up
Richard Thompson - Sights And Sounds of London Town
Richard Thompson - Smiffey's Glass Eye
Richard Thompson - Watching the Dark Knife-Edge
Richard Thompson - When I Get To The Border
Toad The Wet Sprocket - Walk on the Ocean
Pete Townshend & Ronnie Lane - Annie (ukulele?)
Pete Townshend & Ronnie Lane - April Fool 
Pete Townshend & Ronnie Lane - Nowhere to Run (ukulele?)
The Tragically Hip - Thompson Girl 
The Ukranians - Pretty Vacant
Butch Walker - Going Back/Going Home 
Butch Walker - That Side of You
Butch Walker - The 3 Kids In Brooklyn
The Waterboys - Crown
The Waterboys - Falls On London 
The Waterboys - Fisherman's Blues 
The Waterboys - Further Up, Further In
The Waterboys - How Long Will I Love You
The Waterboys - In Search Of The Rose
The Waterboys - The Raggle Taggle Gypsy
The Waterboys - Song From The End Of The World
The Waterboys - We Are Jonah
The White Stripes - Little Ghost 
Jesse Winchester - Yankee Lady
Johnny Winter - Bad Luck And Trouble
Johnny Winter - I'm Not Sure 
Johnny Winter - Too Much Seconal 
Steve Winwood - Back In The High Life Again
Woods Band - As I Roved Out (mandola)
Woods Band - Noisey Johnny (mandola)
Yes - In The Presence Of 
Yes - Wonderous Stories

----------


## bigbike

Amy Ray-Johnny Rotten, Let it Ring-definately has a punk edge to it.
Indigo Girls-Ghost of the Gang, Ozoline, 

And both of the above have others that I can't think of right now cause it is 4:45 am and I am tired and finally going to bed.

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Amy Ray-Johnny Rotten, Let it Ring-definately has a punk edge to it.
> Indigo Girls-Ghost of the Gang, Ozoline, 
> 
> And both of the above have others that I can't think of right now cause it is 4:45 am and I am tired and finally going to bed.



You may think it has a "punk" edge, but to my ears it simply has a "rock" edge - distorted guitars/fast music do not automatically make something "punk".  

Were you involved in the punk scene?  Just asking out of curiousity here. 

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Anything solo recordings by mandolinist Jimmy Ryan (who played mandolin for the Blood Oranges, and for Blood Oranges bandmate Cheri Knight, both listed above by JB).

Also...
Widespread Panic: _Pickin' up the Pieces_
Peter Mulvey: _If Love is not Enough_
John Mellencamp: _Small Town_ (acoustic version)
Jayhawks: _Mr. Rain_
Morphine: _In Spite of Me_ (featuring Jimmy Ryan)

----------


## journeybear

I am kicking myself because, after collating and editing that list - and being impressed with how many songs were on it - and posting it, of course a few minutes later I remembered having discussed the following a few times the last couple of weeks:

Shakira - Gypsy

I guess every couple of weeks or so, when enough new songs have been mentioned, I'll add them in and repost the list. Keeps my office skills sharp ...  :Wink: 

Glad to hear I'm not the only one who knows about Jimmy Ryan, Cheri Knight, and Blood Oranges. Of course there are no videos of Blood Oranges at youtube (they broke up too soon), but there are a good number of Jimmy in various configurations and three (3) of Cheri Knight with Jimmy Ryan in the band.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

There's mando on the Cowboy Junkies first two CDs (Trinity Sessions and Caution Horses, respectively; mando player is Jeff Bird).  Surprised you guys haven't covered it yet!   :Smile: 

Cowboy Junkies 200 More Miles
Cowboy Junkies 'Cause Cheap is How I Feel
Cowboy Junkies Escape is so Simple
Cowboy Junkies Mariner's Song
Cowboy Junkies Misguided Angel
Cowboy Junkies Powderfinger (written by N.Young)
Cowboy Junkies Rock and Bird (nice solo!)
Cowboy Junkies Misguided Angel
---

I'm wondering about the usefulness of this list.  Presumably the OP wanted to document these tunes because they seem few and far between in the world of popular music.  But the length of the list seems to indicate that mandolin (even if it is used in cliché or minimalist ways) finds its way into a lot of music.

It's time for a mando based power trio!   :Laughing: 
Daniel

----------


## journeybear

> ... I'm wondering about the usefulness of this list.  Presumably the OP wanted to document these tunes because they seem few and far between in the world of popular music.  But the length of the list seems to indicate that mandolin (even if it is used in cliché or minimalist ways) finds its way into a lot of music.
> 
> It's time for a mando based power trio!
> Daniel


I hear you. It's long overdue. I'm there for that. But then - what are _you_ gonna do?  :Confused: 

OH! You meant with _you_ playing the mando ... Sorry, can't help there. Unless we can switch off playing bass. Do you play bass? Then all we'd need is a drummer ...  :Grin: 

The length of the list is mostly due to Niles and whatever lists he found on a website - a lot of British folk rock, which even after some serious editing is still really long. I supposea case could be made for two lists - one of songs where mandolin is centra to the song, another where it's more of a coloring - but that sound like an awful lot of input and decisions and time commitment. If someone wants to fund a grant I'll do the work, but all those recordings will have to be donated. Thanks in advance!  :Smile:  Bear in mind that even as long as this list is, it still pales in comparison to a similar list based on guitar or piano in rock music.  :Wink: 

What's killing me is no one's mentioned any songs by Milla Jovovich, despite her being the subject of a lot of posts. Maybe no one's actually bought her record!  :Laughing: 

Besides me, that is:

Milla Jovovich: Gentleman Who Fell
Milla Jovovich: It's Your Life
Milla Jovovich: Charlie
Milla Jovovich: Clock

----------


## mandocrucian

> _and thanks to Niles for his massive contrributions - both the lists he found and the recordings by a certain Mr. Hokkanen that might have escaped others' notice_


Just a clarification about the nature of my rock/blues/folk-rock mando-discography. For the most part (90%) this is info _I've compiled on my own_ over many, many years - tracks from amongst the 5000+ recordings in my personal library, plus others I've dug out looking through album credits, and from stuff I've heard on XM radio, etc.  Plus the tracks that other folks have mentioned in discussions like this which I've added in. (My personal database includes: Artist/Recording Title/Song Title(s)/Mandolin player(s), and comments.)




> _I'm wondering about the usefulness of this list. Presumably the OP wanted to document these tunes because they seem few and far between in the world of popular music. But the length of the list seems to indicate that mandolin (even if it is used in cliché or minimalist ways) finds its way into a lot of music._


The length of the mando track list is *insignificant* when compared to the number of tracks on the LPs/CDs that they were extracted from, and those LPs/CDs were but a thin slice of the massive amount of records where mando/OM/etc is nonexistant. 

There are plenty of instances where there may have only been one track on an entire album by some group that you would never expect to hear a mando on (e.g. Mott The Hoople - _I Wish I Was Your Mother_) 

How many mando tracks were there on any particular Elton John album? Not that many, but when you had one like _"Holiday Inn"_ (Davey Johnstone on mando), it is definitely worth listening to for a completely different perspective on the instrument.  These days, you can buy a specific track rather than picking up the entire disc.

Not only that, in many (if not most) cases, especially with the older stuff, it *isn't* a full-time mandolinist doing the playing: Dave Pegg, Dave Swarbrick, Richard Thompson, Johnny Winter, Davey Johnstone, Ian Anderson, Rory Gallagher, Ry Cooder, David Lindley, Mike Campbell, Duke Levine, Nancy Wilson, John Paul Jones, Sid Page, etc. etc. and the stuff that they play is probably something a _"mandolin player"_ wouldn't ever even think of doing. They are so comfortable with rock and blues grooves (it's what they do), feel them intrinsically, so all that stuff they would do on a guitar or other instrument just naturally emerges on 8-strings.

Go take a listen to some of those classic tracks, and you'll realize that someone else climbed those peaks ages before someone like Bush or Thile ever came along and "got innovative".

NH

----------

MaggieMae

----------


## Ronny Stecher

I just got a disc from the North Mississippi Allstars (3 actually) from the Zebra Ranch Studios website. 

This one disc "Tate County" has some awesome mississippi swamp blues on it, I really dig this one tune "Used To Be", it has a blues groove and has some nice mando on it, I'll admit it doesn't dominate the song, but it's evident..... and nice!

The Zebra Ranch Studios is forging ahead after the loss of it's founder Jim Dickinson. The family is trying to keep that Mississpi Sound alive as is Jimbo Mathus with his Delta Studios... KUDOS to both. Mandolin music with a blues bite is hard to find and I appreciate them both.

For those that dig the sound and would seek to sample, here's the link to the studio....

http://www.zebraranch.com/index.htm

PS. As I stated above I got 3 discs from the store link "Tate County" is sweet, but I also love the historically rich music he gave us in 
"Jim Dickinson Field Recordings 
Delta Experimental Project Vol. 3" 

If you like "legitimate" blues those 2 discs are worth an ear.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I'm not sure you can call most of the songs on the debut CD by The Clark Family's kids _Sons of Sylvia_ "rock", but 50 Ways rocks quite hard -- yet the acoustic mandolin totally works well with it, and doesn't get lost in the mix.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Forgot about this one: Wilco's Blue Eyed Soul, from A.M. (1995).

----------


## zombywoof

Sid Griffin played mandolin with the Long Ryders and his other groups afterwards.

There was this guy named Rich Brotherton who played mandolin with the Wild Seeds - one of the best "you never heard of" bands to ever walk into a bar.  I will have to dig out my copy of "Mud, Lies and Shame" and see what tunes he plays mando on.

----------


## Fishmonger

The Tossers - Every album and almost every song they ever released.

----------


## nickster60

Isnt there a song on the radio by Train?

----------


## journeybear

Yep, "Hey, Soul Sister," but it's ukulele - maybe doubled in the mix. We've yakked about it a bit over here.

----------


## Roosterroo

Eddie Veder- Rise up ( love this song!!) :Grin: 





> THE LIST (SO FAR) - PART 2
> 
> Hall & Oates - Better Watch Your Back
> Hall & Oates - Lady Rain
> George Harrison - Gone Troppo
> Mark Heard - Satelite Sky
> Heart - Half Moon
> Heart - Say Hello 
> Heart - Sylvan Song/Dream Of The Archer 
> ...

----------


## Simen Kjaersdalen

The most popular radio-channel has just made a mandolin-list. I'm sure that here is at least one there that you haven't got on the list, by the Norwegian rock-icon Jokke & Valentinerne. Great song, find it on:

http://nrkp3.no/sexy/topp-5-laater-med-mandolin/

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

One more by Mike Oldfield that i'm listening to almost everyday: *Portsmouth*

The info from Wikipedia:

In an attempt to repeat the success of his previous year's Christmas hit, "In Dulci Jubilo", Mike recorded another traditional folk melody dating from 1701 (first known publication), again using Leslie Penning on recorders. The single was just as successful as its predecessor, charting at number 3 in the UK, and became his first non-album single to be issued in the USA. It also charted at number 19 in Ireland. Mike Oldfield plays acoustic guitar, accordion, *mandolin*, ARP string synthesiser, tambourine, kettle drum and bodhran (Irish drum), and both Oldfield and Penning are credited with "feet".

----------


## journeybear

Glad people are still interested in this topic. Once things settle down for me somewhat, a little into next month, and I can devote some time to collating the recent input, I will update the list. It's been a while, it's time. I am going to roll in the recent additions to the Mandolins In Commercials thread also, and will scour other threads as well, including those devoted to the blues. Jimi Hocking deserves to be included for sure. If anyone has more ideas send them in!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Yeah, it started almost 5 years ago! :-) What about the idea to keep the list in alphabetical order?

----------


## journeybear

Well, yes, that's what I meant by collate. And yeah, I see nearly ten months have passed since the last time it was updated. I'd be happy if someone, anyone, else were to do this bit of grunt work, but I don't mind. Just gotta set aside some time. But since it is just a wee bit of a nuisance, I don't want to do this continually, maybe quarterly. That's why I would appreciate people offering as many suggestions as they can over the next week or so. Please take a little time to scan the list (in two parts, posts #95 &#96) first to avoid duplication. Thanks!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

U2 in "White as snow" from their last album "No line on the horizon". I think i posted this information elsewhere on the Board, but i can't find the post now, because the search engine tells me, that "U2" is too short for searching purposes. Anyway...

Does "Blackmore's Night" count? Few pieces with mandolin there as well.

----------


## Dan Hoover

hey, don't believe i've seen bob dylan on here? i know dave mansfield,daniel lanois and mike campbell i'm sure others? have all played mandolin w/him..plus the traveling wilburys..george played mando on there...
  and john mellencamp?big daddy,lonesome jubilee..has mando on them...as for the songs?i dunno?? i guess i could go through and listen/look up? but i'm sick,blowing nose,coughing..horrible..and i have to go vote yet..oh ok,i'll try...all for the love of the mandolin..unless i fall asleep..cheers

----------


## Karen Newell

Zappa     "We are Not Alone"  Man from Utopia (Dick Fegy)

----------


## Mandolin Mick

I looked ... but didn't see Roger Daltrey's "Without Your Love" ... one of my favorites!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Suzanne Vega:
(I'll Never Be) Your Maggie May
Last Year's Troubles

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Green Day: Misery (this catchy number also features strings and an accordion)

----------


## journeybear

OK - I will try to get to rolling the new entries into The List over the weekend. In answer to my own question, having picked up a copy of Little Village recently at a yard sale, Ry Cooder _does_ play mandolin on it but only on the lead off song "Solar Sex Panel" - it's not even listed in the lineup credits, a subtle indicator of the instrument's (un)importance in the context of that band. 

And Dan - if you have any definite mandolin credits for Dylan I would love to get them. Really - love to, dearly wish to include him. I have not been paying very close attention to his music since his great album "Time Out Of Mind" so I don't know, but I don't recall ever having heard mandolin in his music, apart from "The Basement Tapes," which I classify more as a The Band release (despite the cover photo showing him mock-playing a bowlback in violin fashion.) Thanks to you or anyone who can enlighten us about Dylan.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Weezer's _Hold On_ features actor Michael Cera on mandolin and backing vocals.

----------


## journeybear

O-M-G! Just one more reason Michael Cera is my HERO! He is so _cool!_ Michael Cera vs The World!!!




Did that sound enough like a teenage girl? I sure hope so. I mean, like, you know, fer sure ...

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

lol --but he looks way cooler jamming on a Rick bass.

----------


## journeybear

As in the movie? Oh yes! But don't we all ...  :Laughing:

----------


## Ed Goist

I must be missing this!?...
I've casually scanned the thread/list and haven't seen any mention of Reckless Kelly and Cody Braun's Rickenbacker emando.
Here are a couple of nice, intimate setting videos:




And what is probably their signature tune up to this point:




If they've been mentioned before in the thread and I just missed it, I apologize for the redundancy.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Good ones Ed, and here's one featuring Cody on his Rick starting at about 40 seconds into the clip, including a nice little solo at a bit past one minute...

----------


## Dan Hoover

> And Dan - if you have any definite mandolin credits for Dylan I would love to get them. Really - love to, dearly wish to include him. I have not been paying very close attention to his music since his great album "Time Out Of Mind" so I don't know, but I don't recall ever having heard mandolin in his music, apart from "The Basement Tapes," which I classify more as a The Band release (despite the cover photo showing him mock-playing a bowlback in violin fashion.) Thanks to you or anyone who can enlighten us about Dylan.


 i will check it out jb,not much to go by on some of the credits on dylan's stuff..at least what i have..but,i'll check around online,maybe spend a couple days listening..i'll report back,and if anyone else knows??

----------


## Dan Hoover

i've always thought there was mando on "Blood on the Track's".. Peter Ostroushko plays on "If you see her,say hello" along w/bob playing mandolin.. http://www.mandozine.com/resources/CGOW/ostroushko.php good read..
 "Together through Life" has "Life is Hard" and "This Dream of You" w/Mike Campbell on mandolin...
 David Mansfield,Larry Campbell,Larry Meyers have all played mandolin w/Bob..Rolling Thunder Revue,Street Legal,Knocked out Loaded,love/theft.....i use to have street legal,lost a long time ago,don't have the others,or his christmas album,from last year..
  didn't get into stuff w/the Band yet,"the basement tapes" w/levon..
 i'll be checking..

----------


## Ed Goist

I Heard Springsteen's 'Glory Days' on a very high quality car stereo yesterday (for the first time since my conversion to Mandolinism), and I was very pleased/surprised by how good the mandolin part sounds!
Is that Miami Steve playing?, and is he playing a vintage oval hole Gibson?
All in all, pretty cool!

----------


## Dan Hoover

honorable mention.."Remember (Christmas)" by harry nilsson has a Bouzouki on it..

----------


## Dan Hoover

"if you belonged to me" the Traveling Wilburys Vol. 3..might be others on this album?lost in all those guitars..

----------


## journeybear

Gee willikers, Dan! You are really showing some devotion to this project - and surely listening to some great music along the way.  :Wink:  May I assume that was George playing it with the Wilburys? He did play it a bit. Any further news on Dylan? And Ed - I believe it was indeed Steve VZ playing, as he played it in the recent concert movie.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## SavannahGAMandoMan

Alot of the celtic punk bands use mandolin in their tunes... ex: Flogging Molly, Dropkick Murphys, Flatfoot 56

----------


## journeybear

Hey there! Welcome to the Café! Well, yes, of course you're right  ... but we're looking for specific citations here. Performer name and song title. Thanks!

----------


## Dan Hoover

> May I assume that was George playing it with the Wilburys? He did play it a bit. Any further news on Dylan?


yup,george..i've been sidetracked checking out mandolin on Dylan's stuff,i recently picked up bob dylans "the witmark demos 1962-1964"..no mando,but great stuff..a lot of stuff to play a long with.or for me,try to....

----------


## Ed Goist

> THE LIST (SO FAR) - PART 2
> ...snip...
> Jethro Tull - A Christmas Song 
> Jethro Tull - Acres wild 
> Jethro Tull - Dun Ringill
> Jethro Tull - Fallen On Hard Times
> Jethro Tull - Fat Man 
> Jethro Tull - Fire At Midnight 
> Jethro Tull - Flying Dutchman
> ...


Okay, Jethro Tull fans, please list the three Jethro Tull songs that most prominently and effectively showcase mandolin (oh, and it would be nice if they were good songs also).

And fans of The Waterboys, same thing...please list the three songs by The Waterboys that most prominently and effectively showcase mandolin (oh, and it would be nice if they were good songs also).

Thanks.

----------


## Ed Goist

Seems appropriate for early on Christmas.
Enjoy!

----------


## journeybear

Just trying to keep things right - I don't hear any mandolin on "Song For Jeffrey". Some nice acoustic guitar, particularly the slide work, but no mandolin. Too bad - one of my favorite Tull songs.

And I would say "Fat Man," "Tall Thin Girl," "Fat Man," in that order.  :Wink:

----------


## Ed Goist

We need to add Levon Helm _You Can't Lose What You Ain't Never Had_ to our list. Like _Tennessee Jed_ it's on the Electric Dirt album, and mandolin is the lead instrument. It's a great tune, with a steady tremolo held through much of the song, and with killer vocals by Helm. You can listen to the song here.

----------


## mrmando

Alpha Band: "Keep It in the Family" 
Alpha Band: "Mighty Man"
Alpha Band: "Rich Man"
Alpha Band: "Not Everything Has a Price"

The mandolinist is David Mansfield (the dude from Bruce Hornsby's "Mandolin Rain" video), who composed the soundtrack for Robert Duvall's film _The Apostle_ and has posted here a couple of times. Believe he played an old Gibson A on the Alpha Band sessions. If anyone ever compiles a "rock songs with violin" thread, they should take note of David's kickin' fiddle break on "Dark Eyes."

----------


## mandelect

"Sunday Walking Lady" from Wally, one of my favourite bands in 1974. They were discovered by Bob Harris & Rick Wakeman and signed to Atlantic. At the time, they were described as symphonic prog rock, but always sounded more country/folk rock to me. Check out the track "The Martyr" which was probably the closest they got to prog rock.

The first album credits Pete Sage as the mandoline player - he probably did play on the studio recording of this track, but it's Paul Middleton playing on this youtube clip. Simple strumming, but a nice track nevertheless.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Thanks so much for posting that vid; I _loved_ that song, and totally wore out the grooves on that album. 

Here is another 70's "prog rock" band featuring mandolin (emando in this case) that I listened to a lot back in the day.

----------


## mandelect

> Thanks so much for posting that vid; I loved that song, and totally wore out the grooves on that album.


Hey Jim - It was the fiddle part which hooked me too! I saw Wally live in Barrow-in-Furness, UK around '74. A very memorable gig; there seemed to be quite a few spaced out jam sections in between numbers; I remember being stunned by the sound of the pedal steel through various echo units - much more Mellotron live too. Minimal mandolin in that song, but it does add a little seasoning!

I got to hear FM in the mid/late '70's, but I've not seen any vids of Nash the Slash before :-)

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

You can several other FM and Nash vids on YT. My favorites are of live performances in the 70's as above, but there are some pretty bad 80's era MTV-type videos you can check out there as well - lol

----------


## JimmyPageManczak

There is also a Led Zeppelin song that is called "That's the Way" It has an outstanding mandolin part that is awesome. Wanted to help you to add a song. I will look up some more for you to add to the list momentarily

----------


## Ed Goist

> There is also a Led Zeppelin song that is called "That's the Way" It has an outstanding mandolin part that is awesome. Wanted to help you to add a song. I will look up some more for you to add to the list momentarily


*John Paul Jones Rules!*

----------


## JimmyPageManczak

> *John Paul Jones Rules!*


Led Zeppelin overall is one of the best bands I have ever came across. Jimmy Page and the whole group have so many talents and John Paul Jones was even a multi-instrumentalist. I agree with you.

----------


## Ed Goist

I believe Jones played ALL the mandolin parts on Led Zeppelin III...Brilliant!
I'm pretty sure that _Battle of Evermore_ from IV was Page's first go at the mandolin (not bad for a first go, aye?  :Disbelief:  )

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Just got REM's new album. Will report about the mandolin playing.

----------


## Kevin McELvanney

This is my first time posting a video on the forum so hope it works! :Smile:  Not exactly mando content but Warren Ellis of Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds knows his way around mandolin as well as zouk and fiddle. Pretty sure he was playing electric mandolins when I saw him in Edinburgh, Scotland (think it was 2009?)






http://youtu.be/d1fzqtTV2EE

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Cool stuff. You can find other vids at YT of Warren playing his signature model Eastwood eTenor, as well as a Fender mandocaster.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Green Day: Misery (this catchy number also features strings and an accordion)


I didn't find an official video on YT, but here is the track, with Billie Joe's mandolin part starting at ~3:35.

----------


## Ed Goist

Jim; thanks for posting.
Nice example of the mandolin used to convey a "Euro" or "Continental" feel (as opposed to a Bluegrass of Celtic feel).
Good stuff.

----------


## Kevin McELvanney

Jim, thanks for posting that. Greenday with mandolin :Disbelief: , I used to be heavily into them in my mid/late teens (i'm 31 now :Smile:  ) I wouldn't have them imagined playing this kind of stuff back then, I also wouldn't have known what a mandolin was back then nevermind the fact that it would become my instrument of choice  :Laughing: . For that kind of Easten European sound I like Gogol Bordello, although I think they lack any mandolin family instruments.

Kevin

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Just checked out a vew Gogol vids on YT, and really dug them -- thanks for the lead.

Though based in Israel & NYC, Balkan Beatbox also has a Eastern Euro feel, esp. the horn section; they are more world beat than anything else if I had to classify them, sort of a Hip Hop/Balkan Trad mélange. They have a few songs on YT if either of you are so inclined, but you can check out a higher quality vid on FB: http://www.facebook.com/balkanbeatbox.

Edit: link to a good BBB vid on YT

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Just found out this. Great fun:

----------


## Spruce

> Rolling Stones - "Factory Girl" I think.... 
> 
> Yes, played by Dave Mason


On a Mellotron...
Don't know who did the original 'Tron samples....

----------


## parttimepicker

Just heard one:  _Share the Ride_ by The Black Crowes

----------


## Darren Bailey

Some lovely mandolin on Chris Robinson's first solo "New earth Mud" - check out "Barefoot By The Cherry Tree".

----------


## Ed Goist

> Some lovely mandolin on Chris Robinson's first solo "New earth Mud" - check out "Barefoot By The Cherry Tree".


Thanks, Darren. I'll have to get my hands on this. I've always appreciated Robinson's voice, and "open jam" style.
Here is a nice write-up on the album. According to this, mandolin credits go to Marc Roy.

----------


## Darren Bailey

Worth picking up Ed. I'm off to see the crowes in London in July and I'm hoping hard they let Luther loose with the mandobird he was playing on the early part of the tour. I've been a big fan of Chris' singing for many many years - caught them on every tour since High as the Moon around 92/93. Word is that Rich has recorded a new solo album up in Woodstock - hopefully there'll be some acoustic stuff in there alongside what he does so well.

----------


## RighteousRedStar

Rise by Eddie Vedder
how has no one said this? it's the first one I think of, besides Losing My Religion and Iris.

----------


## rwmanos

I love this song  :Smile:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Love the use of acoustic mandolin in this song by Sons of Sylvia (audio only):

----------


## rockergirl13131

Ronnie Lane Debris Live 1974 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## rockergirl13131

Pride (In the name of Love) Dierks Bentley with the Punch Brothers & Del McCoury 
Kind of a bluegrass version of the famous U2 song.  :Mandosmiley: Mandolin played by Chris Thile.

----------


## journeybear

Wow! Good call! Who knew? Well, someone did - like you, and whoever uploaded this.

Found more from the late great Ronnie Lane and whoever the mysterious mandolin guy is. This one features it more prominently, and even with the classic Faces approach of doubling a riff with the bass. Mandolin and bass doubling - sweet!  :Mandosmiley: 



And again - title track from the 1973 album, "Anymore For Anymore." Mandolin and accordion, years ahead of so many others. Boy, did this ever slip past my radar!



I think there is a bit of mandolin at the start one, though he plays mostly harmonica on this one. Nice steel guitar too.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Ronnie Lane Debris Live 1974


Lovely! And now we have a sub-category...*listing of rock songs w/bowlback mando*

----------


## journeybear

A little research on Ronnie Lane turned up the following:

Graham Lyle played mandolin on "Anymore for Anymore" (1973). Steve Simpson played mandolin on "Ronnie Lane's Slim Chance" (1974) and "One for the Road" (recorded 1975, released 1976). I assume this is the guy in the later videos, as he also is credited with harmonica, guitar, and keyboards. BTW, "Debris" and "How Come" aren't on any of these albums. How come?  :Confused: 

This is all a little sketchy. If someone knows more please let us know. Thanks!

----------


## mandelect

"How Come" was a big chart hit single over here in the UK, and it is very familiar to most of us who grew up in the 70's - it still gets lots of airplay on the mainstream radio stations.

Another couple of 70's bands, in a similar vein, who used a mandolin occasionally were: McGuinness Flint and Gallagher and Lyle. Hasn't "When I'm Dead And Gone" been mentioned yet? 

...check out 70's band Jack The Lad, for more folk-rock mandolin; "Why Can't I Be Satisfied" springs to mind, we also played the 'b' side of their first single on the college jukebox a lot - the single was ’One More Dance’ and it's 'b' side was the ‘Draught Genius (Polka)'.

----------


## journeybear

Then it's all the more odd that it wasn't on any of the aforementioned albums. Although I am getting this information from wikipedia, I find they are usually pretty reliable about such things.

Thanks for your input on this and the other bands you mentioned. Jack The Lad is new to me, heard of the others. Take a spin through the Search Thread function to see what if anything has already been mentioned, and if you wouldn't mind, post a list of whatever hasn't been mentioned yet. Personal knowledge is best, as oftentimes mandolin players on albums may be listed, but not track-by-track contributions. I believe the goal is to have a list of all rock songs which include mandolin, a more specific consideration than rock _albums_ that do. Posts #95 & #96 contain the collated alpha list as of a year and a half ago, which needs to be updated. Bit by bit we are edging toward completion. Not that this is ever truly attainable, but we are trying ... sometimes very trying ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Tosh Marshall

Another Britsh treasure from the early 70's, Dando Shaft, featuring the great Martin Jenkins, who went on to play with Bert Jansch and Dave Swarbrick.....



Another couple of great Folk Rock bands from that period were the JSD Band and Five Hand Reel.

----------


## mandelect

Just listened to the great Alan Hull solo album "Pipedream", from 1973 - not heard it for years.

Tracks with mandolin: "Money Game", "STD 0632" and the wonderful "United States Of Mind" - I can't find any live video of the album version but you can hear it on youtube:

*ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqe7XgBrAE4

----------


## journeybear

It is really great to hear about all these bands and musicians! I had no idea all this was happening - on this side of the pond they didn't get much airplay, at least I never encountered them. 

So please, for the purpose of this thread, which has become something of a project, please list for us all as many songs by them that feature mandolin. This is for more than just chat, this is hopefully for the enlightenment of everyone interested in these matters, which we find so fascinating, and also for future generations! That's right - it's for the kids. Do it for the kids!  :Smile: 

Thank you so much for taking a few minutes to do that. Much appreciated.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Tosh Marshall

I am sad to report that Martin Jenkins passed away last month in Sofia Bulgaria.  As far as I'm concerned, he simply was one of the best mandolinists from this side of the pond and unfortunately I never got to see him play.  However his music lives on and a brief discography of his is:

Dando Shaft - An Evening With Dando Shaft 1970
Dando Shaft - Dando Shaft 1971
Dando Shaft - Lantaloon 1972
Dando Shaft - Kingdom - 1977
Plainsong - In Search Of Amelia Earhart - 1972
Hedgehog Pie - Hedgehog Pie 1975
Hedgehog Pie - Green Lady 1975
Richard Digance - How The West Was Lost - 1975
Bert Jansch - Avocet - 1979
Bert Jansch - Thirteen Down - 1980
Whippersnapper (Dave Swarbrick) - Promises - 1985
Whippersnapper (Dave Swarbrick) - Tsubo - 1987
Whippersnapper (Dave Swarbrick) - These Foolish Strings - 1988
Whippersnapper (Dave Swarbrick) - Fortune - 1989
Loreena McKennit - Book Of Secrets - 1997

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Word cloud inspired by this thread thus far.

----------


## mandelect

Just listened to "Hymns For Bast~rds" by Paddy and The Rats - excellent Hungarian Celtic Punk band, with lots of mandolin on show. Love the full ahead punk stuff but the mandolin is more noticeable on the ballads:

"You Never Walk Alone" (Not the Rodgers & Hammerstein / Gerry & the Pacemakers You'll Never Walk Alone)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrGgI...eature=related

"Paddy's Ballad";
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jx7BX...eature=related

...and "Off The Waggon" (definitely not a ballad)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZdIo...eature=related

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Afro Celt Sound System, w/ Peter Gabriel...

----------


## Lefty3

The new Butch Walker album "The Spade" has 4 songs that feature the mandolin.   
"Bodegas and Blood"
"Synthesizers" (actually banjolin)
"Dublin Crow"
"The Closest Thing to You I'm Gonna Find"

----------


## Gary Bacchus

Anybody mention Dropkick Murphys?

----------


## fredfletcher

A *Rory Gallagher song* that has not been mentioned is "*Going to my hometown*". Rory was such a talented musician!

----------


## fredfletcher

Here are two links to Rory Gallagher's "Going to my hometown" on YouTube, ENjoy!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RQoo46N4a0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYYbK2sDaJ4

----------


## mrmando

OK, been all up and down this thread, and here's one that seems to have flown under the radar thus far. Guess we don't have enough hardcore metal fans on the Cafe:

"Reload" by Ministry, from _Filth Pig_ (1996), with front man Al Jourgensen on mandolin. He even takes a lead break! 

Here's a YouTube clip of a live performance. Lyrics are definitely not family-friendly, so proceed at your own risk:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUg6y...eature=related

If that's not enough, someone recently attempted to auction one of Al's mandolins (a cheap Samick-made axe branded "Alabama") for $3,500. Heck, if you want it, it's probably still available: 

http://www.backstageauctions.com/cat...lin/i/0/11083/

----------


## journeybear

> Anybody mention Dropkick Murphys?


They have been mentioned - if only once, and without any specific songs. This is a listing of rock _songs_ w/mando, so for this  to be a true resource we need song titles, not just band names.




> A Rory Gallagher song that has not been mentioned is "Going to my hometown."


It has, too, of course it has, several times. And it is on the alpha list I compiled a couple years ago, posts #95 & 96. The list is too long to be contained in one post.

Every now and then I say I am going to update the list, and I guess it is getting to be time to make good on that. Maybe if the list appears more recently in the thread it will be more readily seen by those wondering whether this or that song is on it. Also, since the Mayan calendar is running out soon and the world is going to end, it would be nice to have this as complete as possible, just in case other civilizations in faraway galaxies are able to pick up our signal. Of course, if anyone _else_ wants to do the grunt work, I would be happy to edit. Hint hint.  :Wink:   :Grin:   :Whistling:

----------


## journeybear

So ... I started working on updating the list, and thought I would jump right in with Rory Gallagher. Members have mentioned four songs by him, and "Going To My Home Town" (note official spelling) gets mentioned so much this seemed a good place to start. I went to the wiki and his website, since I have no better source for this information. But I ran into some problems, which I hope his fans - or at least album owners - can help solve. On the albums "Blueprint" and "Tattoo" there are mandolin credits, but I don't know which songs it is played on. On "Top Priority" Tom Brock gets a mandolin credit, but not sure which song(s) _he_ plays on - indeed, the official website doesn't mention him at all. On "Fresh Evidence," his last studio album, the wiki has no instrument credits at all - though his website does have a mandola credit for him  again, no song citation. I don't see the song "Leaving Town Blues," cited by a member, on any album. There is a song called "Leavin' Blues," on a Taste album, with no mandolin credit. This entry is going in the dust bin unless someone provides a citation. In all this I learned that "Going To My Home Town" seems to be a live-only number, though it does appear on the posthumously released acoustic album "Wheels Within Wheels," a collection of lost recordings and outtakes. The guitar on that version is played by skiffle great Lonnie Donegan. I'd like to hear _that._  :Cool: 

So there went an hour, with not much progress.  :Crying:  Now I remember why I've put off further work on this. And this is over just four songs - er, make that three - oh, wait, there might be more ... see what I mean? Please, Rory Gallagher fans - look through your albums, listen to the ones I mentioned, let us know which songs feature mandolin. Thank you!

----------


## journeybear

THE LIST SO FAR (PART 2)

Jack The Lad - Draught Genius (Polka)
Jack The Lad - One More Dance
Jack The Lad - Why Can't I Be Satisfied
Jars Of Clay - Liquid
Jars Of Clay - Lonely People
Jars Of Clay - Love Song For A Savior
Jars Of Clay - No One Loves Me Like You
Jars Of Clay - On Jordan's Stormy Banks
Jayhawks - Mr. Rain
Jethro Tull - Acres Wild
Jethro Tull - A Christmas Song
Jethro Tull - Dun Ringill
Jethro Tull - Fallen On Hard Times
Jethro Tull - Fat Man
Jethro Tull - Fire At Midnight
Jethro Tull - Flying Dutchman
Jethro Tull - Glory Row
Jethro Tull - Gold-Tipped Boots, Black Jacket and Tie
Jethro Tull - Inside
Jethro Tull - Jack In The Green
Jethro Tull - Love Story
Jethro Tull - Pine Martin's Jig
Jethro Tull - Roll Your Own
Jethro Tull - Slow Marching Band
Jethro Tull - Sparrow On The Schoolyard Wall
Jethro Tull - Tall Thin Girl
Jethro Tull - Warm Sporran
Jethro Tull - Weathercock
Elton John - Mona Lisas and Mad Hatters
Elton John - Holiday Inn
Elton John - Texan Love Story
Elton John - Ballad Of The Boy In The Red Shoes
Davy Johnstone - A Lark In The Morning With Mrs. McLeod
Davy Johnstone - A Lovely Day
Davy Johnstone - Janine
Davy Johnstone - Walking Out
Jokke & Valentinerne - Jeg Er Redd
John Paul Jones - Freedom Song
Sass Jordan - I Want To Believe
Milla Jovovich - Gentleman Who Fell
Milla Jovovich - It's Your Life
Milla Jovovich - Charlie
Milla Jovovich - Clock
Bap Kennedy - Dirty Old Town
The Kinks - Supersonic Rocket Ship
Cheri Knight - All Blue
Cheri Knight - Dar Glasgow
Cheri Knight - Northeast Kingdom
Cheri Knight - Rose In The Vine
Cheri Knight - Sweetheart
Ronnie Lane's Slim Chance - Anymore For Anymore
Ronnie Lane's Slim Chance - Debris
Ronnie Lane's Slim Chance - Heard This One Before
Ronnie Lane's Slim Chance - How Come
Led Zeppelin - The Battle Of Evermore
Led Zeppelin - Boogie With Stu
Led Zeppelin - Gallows Pole
Led Zeppelin - Going To California
Led Zeppelin - Hey, Hey, What Can I Do?
Led Zepellin - That's The Way
Deke Leonard - Sharpened Claws
The Leopards - Raggedy Andy, Raggedy Ann
Gordon Lightfoot - Alberta Bound
David Lindley - The Turning Point
Little Village - Solar Sex Panel
Loggins & Messina - Be Free
Loggins & Messina - Brighter Days
Loggins & Messina - Watching The River Run
Nick Lowe - Jumbo Ark
Lynryd Skynyrd - Mississippi Kid
Taj Mahal - The Celebrated Walkin' Blues
John Martyn - Over The Hill
Paul McCartney - Dance Tonight
McGuiness-Flint - When I'm Dead And Gone
John Mellencamp - Small Town (acoustic version)
Men Without Hats - Safety Dance
Steve Miller - Dance Dance Dance
Ministry - Reload
Keb Mo - Everything I Need
Morphine - In Spite Of Me
Van Morrison - I Want To Roo You
Van Morrison - Moonshine Whiskey
Mott The Hoople - I Wish I Was Your Mother
Shawn Mullins - Homemade Wine
Peter Mulvey - If Love Is Not Enough
Muse - Blackout
Nash The Slash - Guns And Sandwiches
Nash The Slash - I'll Wait For You
Nash The Slash and FM - Black Noise
North Mississippi Allstars - Used To Be
The O'Keanes - This Ain't Love
Mike Oldfield - Portsmouth
Mike Oldfield - Taurus 3
Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells 2
Joan Osborne - Can't Say No
Joan Osborne - Hallelujah In The City (mandola)
Joan Osborne - Saint Teresa
Paddy and The Rats - Off The Waggon
Paddy and The Rats - Paddy's Ballad
Paddy and The Rats - You Never Walk Alone
Page & Plant - Battle of Evermore
Page & Plant - Nobody's Fault But Mine
Alan Parson Project - Pavane
Gram Parsons - Cash On The Barrelhead/Hickory Wind
Dave Pegg - Barnes Morris
A Perfect Circle - (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love And Understanding
Tom Petty - It'll All Work Out
Robert Plant - Colors of a Shade
Robert Plant - If I Were A Carpenter
The Pogues – Sunny Side of The Street
Poison - Stand
Procol Harum - Grand Hotel
Gerry Rafferty - The Ark
Gerry Rafferty - Clear Day
Gerry Rafferty - Don't Give Up On Me
Gerry Rafferty - The Girl's Got No Confidence
Gerry Rafferty - It's Gonna Be A Long Night
Gerry Rafferty - Late Again
Gerry Rafferty - Why Won't You Talk To Me
Gerry Rafferty - Wrong Thinking
Bonnie Raitt - Cool Cool Water
Bonnie Raitt - Longing In Their Hearts
Bonnie Raitt - Louise
Bonnie Raitt - No Gettin' Over You
Bonnie Raitt - Your Sweet and Shining Eyes
Amy Ray - Johnny Rotten
Amy Ray - Let it Ring
Reckless Kelly - One False Move
Reckless Kelly - Ragged As The Road
Reckless Kelly - Wicked Twisted Road
R.E.M - Hairshirt
R.E.M - Losing My Religion
R.E.M - Mandolin Strum
R.E.M - Man On The Moon
R.E.M - Monty Got A Raw Deal
R.E.M. - Wrong Child
R.E.M. - You Are Everything
Chris Robinson - Barefoot By The Cherry Tree
Jerry Rockwell & Niles Hokkanen - Blues In D
The Rolling Stones - Factory Girl
The Rolling Stones - Love In Vain
Linda Ronstadt - Blue Bayou
Linda Ronstadt - Dreams Of The San Joaquin
Linda Ronstadt - Give Me A Reason
Arlen Roth - Paradise Blues
Rush - Half the World (mandola)
Seal and Crofts - Diamond Girl
Seal and Crofts - Ridin' Thumb
Seal and Crofts - Summer Breeze
Seal and Crofts - We May Never Pass This Way Again
Charlie Sexton - Probably Saved My Life
Shakira - Gypsy
Michele Shocked - The L&M don't stop here anymore
Michele Shocked - Memories Of East Texas
Sinnerboy - Goin' To My Hometown
The Smiths-Please Please Let Me Get What I Want
Sons of Sylvia - 50 Ways
Soundgarden - Ty Cobb
Spinal Tap - Stonehenge
Split Enz - Maybe
Split Enz - Matinee Idyll
Split Enz - Sweet Talking Spoon
Split Enz - Titus
Bruce Springteen - Glory Days
Bruce Springteen - Incident on 57th Street
Bruce Springteen - Into The Fire
Bruce Springteen - Maria's Bed
Ringo Starr - Sunshine Life For Me
Steeleye Span - The Blacksmith
Steeleye Span - Cam Ye O'er Frae France
Steeleye Span - Gower Wassail
Steeleye Span - Lovely On The Water
Steeleye Span - One Misty Moisty Morning
Steeleye Span - Spotted Cow
Al Stewart - Road to Moscow
Rod Stewart - Farewell
Rod Stewart - Gasoline Alley
Rod Stewart - Leave Virginia Alone
Rod Stewart - Maggie May
Rod Stewart - Mandolin Wind
Rod Stewart - (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Man
Sting - All This Time
Sting - Soul Cake
Styx - Boat On The River
Dave Swarbrick - Arthur McBride/Snug In A Blanket
Dave Swarbrick - Grey Daylight/The Hawk/The Ten Pound Fiddle
Dave Swarbrick - Hullichans'/Chorus Jig
Dave Swarbrick - It Suits Me Well
Dave Swarbrick - Jamaica/With All My Heart
Dave Swarbrick - Lift The Lid And Listen
Dave Swarbrick - Once I Loved A Maiden Fair
Dave Swarbrick - The Rakes of Sollohad
Dave Swarbrick - Sean O'Dwyer Of The Glen/The Hag With The Money/Sleepy Maggie
Dave Swarbrick - Sir Charles Coote/ Smiths
Dave Swarbrick - Lady In The Boat/Rosin The Bow/Timour The Tarter
Dave Swarbrick - Wat Ye Wha I Met The Streen/The Ribbons of the Redheaded Girl/Ril Gan Ainm
Dave Swarbrick - When The Battle Is Over
Dave Swarbrick - The White Cockade/Doc Boyd's Jig/Durham Rangers
Swingers - True Or False
Tea Party - Shadow On The Mountain Side
Tea Party - Sister Awake
Richard Thompson - Boomtown
Richard Thompson - Business on You
Richard Thompson - Fully Qualified To Be Your Man
Richard Thompson - The Guernsey Kitchen Porter
Richard Thompson - Harry's Theme
Richard Thompson - Keep Your Distance
Richard Thompson - The Little Beggar Girl
Richard Thompson - Missie How You Let Me Down
Richard Thompson - One Door Opens
Richard Thompson - Outside Of The Inside
Richard Thompson - The Poor Boy Is Taken Away
Richard Thompson - Put Your Trust In Me
Richard Thompson - Rockin' In Rhythm
Richard Thompson - Roll Up
Richard Thompson - Sights And Sounds of London Town
Richard Thompson - Smiffey's Glass Eye
Richard Thompson - Watching the Dark Knife-Edge
Richard Thompson - When I Get To The Border
Toad The Wet Sprocket - Walk on the Ocean
Pete Townshend & Ronnie Lane - Annie (ukulele?)
Pete Townshend & Ronnie Lane - April Fool
Pete Townshend & Ronnie Lane - Nowhere to Run (ukulele?)
The Tragically Hip - Thompson Girl
The Traveling Wilburys - If You Belonged To Me
U2 - White As Snow
The Ukranians - Pretty Vacant
Eddie Vedder - Rise
Suzanne Vega - Last Year's Troubles
Suzanne Vega - (I'll Never Be) Your Maggie May
Butch Walker - Bodegas and Blood
Butch Walker - The Closest Thing to You I'm Gonna Find
Butch Walker - Dublin Crow
Butch Walker - Going Back/Going Home
Butch Walker - Synthesizers (banjolin)
Butch Walker - That Side of You
Butch Walker - The 3 Kids In Brooklyn
Wally - Sunday Walking Lady
The Waterboys - Crown
The Waterboys - Falls On London
The Waterboys - Fisherman's Blues
The Waterboys - Further Up, Further In
The Waterboys - How Long Will I Love You
The Waterboys - In Search Of The Rose
The Waterboys - The Raggle Taggle Gypsy
The Waterboys - Song From The End Of The World
The Waterboys - We Are Jonah
Weezer - Hold On
The White Stripes - Little Ghost
Widespread Panic - Pickin' Up The Pieces
Wilco - Blue Eyed Soul
Jesse Winchester - Yankee Lady
Johnny Winter - Bad Luck And Trouble
Johnny Winter - I'm Not Sure
Johnny Winter - Too Much Seconal
Steve Winwood - Back In The High Life Again
Woods Band - As I Roved Out (mandola)
Woods Band - Noisey Johnny (mandola)
Yes - In The Presence Of
Yes - Wonderous Stories
Frank Zappa - We Are Not Alone

Bubbling Under 

These bands have been mentioned but not specific songs by them. A few from a few of these have shown up, but surely there are more from them.

Balkan Beatbox
Blackmore's Night
Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds
Dando Shaft
Richard Digance
Dropkick Murphys
Five Hand Reel
FM
Gallagher and Lyle
Hedgehog Pie
Bert Jansch
JSD Band
The Long Ryders
McGuinness-Flint
John Mellencamp
Nash The Slash
Plainsong
Jimmy Ryan
Seals & Crofts
The Tossers
Whippersnapper (Dave Swarbrick) 
The Wild Seeds

----------


## journeybear

Maybe this is a bit of unfinished business I needed to get done before year end, maybe it’s a Christmas present to those interested (there _are_ 12 days of Christmas, after all - or by my reckoning, 13, if you count Epiphany on January 6 ... but I digress), maybe I went to sleep too early last night and woke up in the middle of the night and couldn’t get back to sleep so I needed some mundane task to lull me back to sleep, which didn’t work because I got too involved with it ... maybe ...

Anyway, I took the time to roll in songs mentioned since the last time I collated this. I did what I could, but I found a lot of suggestions of bands or albums, which I cannot do much with. For this to work, please offer contributions, not commentary. I mean, comments are all good  and well, and yes, it’s good to know so and so did such and such (so grateful to learn of Ronnie Lane's Slim Chance, for instance), but in order to be included in this list what is needed is the band/artist name and the song name, nothing more. Not even the mandolinist’s name - well, OK, but these songs will be listed by the band’s name. Also, please take the time to read the list - what the hey, why not? - or at least do a search (CTL + F) to see if a song is missing before offering an entry. I’ll work them in, in due time, but it would be helpful to follow the existing format, which is

Band Name - Song Title

separated by hyphen, not colon, and first letter in caps, even small words. If contributing more than one song from a band/artist, please alphabetize by song title.

At the end of the list are a bunch of bands which have been mentioned previously and are either underrepresented or not at all. As much as I would like to see this list be as complete as possible, I am not going to devote a lot of time to research. A lot of what is here already is based on unverified contributions; I am taking people at their word, for the most part. Ths is a labor of love, not library science.  :Wink:  If you have an album or access to info that will give us track by track contributions, please share this. I can’t do much with album info. I may at some point throw some in, if there is mandolin _on each track,_ but for now I am holding to the premise that this is a list of rock songs with mandolin on them.

Finally, please don’t quote the entire list in a response!  :Disbelief:  This is taking up enough room on the server as it is, and has to be broken into two parts. There are over 400 songs so far - which is really pretty nice to see. It’s a good start.  :Smile: 

Thank you, and I apologize if my tone is a bit short. Maybe I _am_ getting a bit sleepy after all ... but I have said this in a few ways before, and it would be nice if people would see how these suggestions would make this project easier. 

Enjoy! Discuss! Share!


THE LIST SO FAR (PART 1)

Aerosmith - Crazy
Aerosmith - Kings And Queens
Afro Celt Sound System - When You’re Falling
Alpha Band - Keep It In The Family
Alpha Band - Mighty Man
Alpha Band - Rich Man
Alpha Band - Not Everything Has a Price
The Band - Atlantic City
The Band - Evangeline
The Band - The Last Waltz
The Band - Rag Mama Rag
The Band – Rockin’ Chair
The Band - When I Paint My Masterpiece
Big Country - The Seer
The Black Crowes - Share The Ride
The Blasters - Little Honey
Blind Melon - Walk
Blood Oranges - Bridges
Blood Oranges - Halfway 'Round the World
Blood Oranges - Handle Breaks
Blood Oranges - Hinges
Blood Oranges - Sally
Blood Oranges - This Old Town
Blood Oranges - Titanic
Blue Rodeo - Cynthia
Blue Rodeo - English Bay
Blue Rodeo - Hasn't Hit Me Yet
Blue Rodeo - Up On That Cloud
Deni Bonet - Die For Me
Bonzo Dog Band - Bad Blood
Brass Monkey - Da Floo'er O' Taft /The Lass O' Paties Mill
Brass Monkey - George's Son
Brass Monkey - Jolly Bold Robber
Brass Monkey - The Maid And The Palmer
Brass Monkey - The Rose Lawn Quadrille
Brass Monkey - Waterman's Hornpipe
Broken Records - Lies
Kate Bush - Army Dreamers
Kate Bush - Kashka From Baghdad
Kate Bush - Oh To Be In Love
Kate Bush - Reaching Out
Kate Bush - Suspended in Gaffa
Kate Bush - Wow
Butterfield Blues Band - In My Own Dream
The Byrds - Ballad Of Easy Rider
The Byrds - Draft Morning
The Byrds - Path Of Victory
The Byrds - Truck Stop Girl
The Byrds - You All Look Alike
Can - Laugh Till You Cry Live Till You Die
Captain Beefheart - Her Eyes Are A Blue Million Miles
Carbon Leaf - American Tale
Carbon Leaf - Crazy Train
Carbon Leaf - Home
Carbon Leaf - Ordinary Eyes
Carbon Leaf - To My Soul
Martin Carthy - The Friar In The Well
Martin Carthy - Jolly Tinker
Martin Carthy - Old Horse
Carthy/Swarbrick - And A Begging I Will Go
Carthy/Swarbrick - Banks of The Sweet Primroses
Carthy/Swarbrick - Boomfield Hill
Carthy/Swarbrick - Bows of London
Carthy/Swarbrick - Brand Band Music
Carthy/Swarbrick - The Irish Washerwoman/The Ash Plant
Carthy/Swarbrick - Lovely Joan
Carthy/Swarbrick - The New Mown Hay
Carthy/Swarbrick - Poor Murdered Woman
Carthy/Swarbrick - The Ride In The Creel
Carthy/Swarbrick - The Sheep Stealer
Carthy/Swarbrick - Two Butchers
Carthy/Swarbrick - The Wife Of the Soldier
Eric Clapton - Lonely Stranger
Shawn Colvin - Sunny Came Home
Ry Cooder - Ax Sweet Mama
Ry Cooder - Billy The Kid
Ry Cooder - Boomer's Story
Ry Cooder - Bourgeois Blues
Ry Cooder - Chloe
Ry Cooder - Denomination Blues
Ry Cooder - Down In Missisissppi
Ry Cooder - Fool For A Cigarette/Feelin' Good
Ry Cooder - Goin To Brownsville
Ry Cooder - Hey Porter
Ry Cooder - I Got Mine
Ry Cooder - It's All Over Now
Ry Cooder - Look At Granny
Ry Cooder - Money Honey
Ry Cooder - President Kennedy
Ry Cooder - Viola Lee Blues
Elvis Costello - Little Palaces
Elvis Costello - They'll Never Take Her Love From Me
Cowboy Junkies - 200 More Miles
Cowboy Junkies '- Cause Cheap Is How I Feel
Cowboy Junkies - Escape Is So Simple
Cowboy Junkies - Mariner's Song
Cowboy Junkies - Misguided Angel
Cowboy Junkies - Powderfinger
Cowboy Junkies - Rock And Bird
Cowboy Junkies - The Wrong Piano
Crash Test Dummies - I Don't Care That You Don't Mind
Charlie Daniels Band - Uneasy Rider
Roger Daltrey - Without Your Love
Death Cab For Cutie - Soul Meet Body
The Doors - Runnin' Blue
Dr. John - Danse Fambeaux
Dr. John - Danse Kolinda Ba - Doom
Dr. John - I Walk On Gilded Splinters
Dr. John - Loup Garoo
Dropkick Murphys – Black Velvet Band
Bob Dylan - If You See Her, Say Hello
The Eagles - Hollywood Waltz
The Eagles - Journey of the Sorcerer
The Eagles - Lyin' Eyes
The Eagles - Midnight Flyer
The Eagles - Saturday Night
The Eagles - Tequila Sunrise
Steve Earle - Billy and Bonnie
Steve Earle - Copperhead Road
Steve Earle - Dominick Street
Steve Earle - Paddy on the Beat
Steve Earle - Sara's Angel
Eva Trout - Marshlands of Revival
Fairport Convention - Angel Delight
Fairport Convention - Babbacombe Lee
Fairport Convention - Big William
Fairport Convention - Bonny Black Hare
Fairport Convention - Brilliancy Medley/Cherokee Shuffle
Fairport Convention - Cuckoo's Nest/Hardiman The Fiddler/ Papa Stoor
Fairport Convention - Flatback Caper
Fairport Convention - John Lee
Fairport Convention - Million Dollar Bash
Fairport Convention - Poor Will And The Jolly Hangman
Fairport Convention - Rosie Peggy's Pub
Fairport Convention - Sailor's Alphabet
Fairport Convention - St. Ninian's Isle/Trumpet Hornpipe
Fairport Convention - Sickness & Diseases
Fairport Convention - Sir William Gower
Fairport Convention - Little Did I Think
Fairport Convention - Wake Up John
Fairport Convention - White Dress
Flatirons - Three Crosses
FM - Phasors On Stun
Sue Foley - Give It To Me
Rory Gallagher - Brute Force and Ignorance
Rory Gallagher - Going To My Home Town
Rory Gallagher - I'm Not Surprised
Rory Gallagher - Leaving Town Blues
Goo Goo Dolls - Iris
Grateful Dead - Friend of the Devil
Grateful Dead – Ripple
Hall & Oates - Better Watch Your Back
Hall & Oates - Lady Rain
George Harrison - Gone Troppo
Green Day  - Misery
Mark Heard - Satellite Sky
Heart - Half Moon
Heart - Say Hello
Heart - Sylvan Song/Dream Of The Archer
Levon Helm - Deep Ellum Blues
Levon Helm - Tennessee Jed
Levon Helm - You Can't Lose What You Ain't Never Had
John Hiatt - Before I Go
John Hiatt - Cry Love
John Hiatt - Lift Every Stone
John Hiatt - Only the Song Remains
John Hiatt - Trudy and Dave
Dan Hicks - O'Reilly At the Bar
Dan Hicks – Traffic Jam
Dan Hicks - Where's The Money?
Higher Ground - Alpaca Sweater
Higher Ground - Comin' Home
Higher Ground - On Your Own
Higher Ground - Quicksand
Robyn Hitchcock - Balloon Man
Niles Hokkanen - Dawn on Pasquisett/Long March To Melbourne
Niles Hokkanen - Farther Along
Niles Hokkanen - Fire
Niles Hokkanen - Honky Tonk Blues
Niles Hokkanen - I'm Ready
Niles Hokkanen - Little Sadie Revised/Velisurmaaja
Niles Hokkanen - Low Down Blues
Niles Hokkanen - Summertime Blues
Niles Hokkanen - Tyrant's Jig
Billy Holmes - Anybody`s Guess
Billy Holmes - Vigilantes of Love
The Hooters - And We Danced
The Hooters - Day By Day
The Hooters - Karla With a K
The Hooters - Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds
The Hooters - Mr. Tambourine Man
The Hooters - Where Do The Chidren Go
Hootie and the Blowfish - Alright
Hootie and the Blowfish - Autumn Jones
Hootie and the Blowfish - The Earth Stopped Cold at Dawn
Hootie and the Blowfish - Honeyscrew
Hootie and the Blowfish - Innocence
Hootie and the Blowfish - Leaving
Hootie and the Blowfish - Running From an Angel
Hootie and the Blowfish - Tears Fall Down
Hootie and the Blowfish - Tootie
Hootie and the Blowfish - Waltz Into Me
Bruce Hornsby - Mandolin Rain
Hothouse Flowers - Don't Go
Hothouse Flowers - Forgiven
Hothouse Flowers - Saved
Alan Hull - Money Game
Alan Hull - United States Of Mind
Indigo Girls - Ghost of the Gang
Indigo Girls - Ozoline

----------


## Barry Wilson

Thanks again for doing this Mr Rolling Stone. I love going through this list listening (as I am now) to hear mandolin, though I find it hard to hear mando in some of the selections

----------


## journeybear

Not digging the reference, nor the reason or purpose. This is a straight alpha list, not a ranking, of rock songs which include mandolin in some capacity. Quality control is pretty lax, actually, and I am going on faith most of the time. I don’t think I have heard even half of these, and if people say there’s mandolin on these, that’s good enough for me. Still, some of these are fascinating, and a real kick to hear unexpected uses by hardly mando-centric bands like Green Day and Styx and others. And as I said, as many entries as there are here, we have only scratched the surface. Mandolin has clearly shown up a LOT more than on the few same handful of overly requested songs that are all too familiar to us but are all that the vast majority can name. That right there is a good reason for doing this.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ed Goist

JB; What a great resource!
Thanks so much for pulling all this together. That was a lot of work, and it's much appreciated!
To provide some update on *Cowboy Junkies*, Jeff Bird's e-mando can be heard on every song (in the left channel...how cool is that!) of the new release _"Sing in My Meadow"_.
The songs are:
_Continental Drift
It's Heavy down Here
3rd Crusade
Late Night Radio
Sing In My Meadow
Hunted
A Bride's Price
I Move On_ 
(Oh, and the last three tracks feature some classic e-mando wailing!  :Grin: )

----------


## journeybear

I had a feeling that might be the case. Same with Seals & Crofts and a few others that use mandolin a lot. I mean, if youre a duo and one of you plays mandolin as your main instrument, there will be a lot of songs in your repertoire that belong on this list. I just dont have the resources (ie, CDs) to include more. Another band that deserves more mentions is The Ragbirds, who were here for two days, and there was a lot of mandolin in their sets, especially early. But I wasnt about to shell out $50 for their four latest releases. It was tempting though; theyre a lot of fun.

----------


## Barry Wilson

I joke about the rolling stone part because you were playing the part in the top 100 guitar player list hehe. had me wondering until you admitted you weren't later...

----------


## journeybear

Oh! I see. I mean, I do _now,_ but I had to go back to that thread and see what happened. You see, when Jann Wenner spoke through me, it was like a demonic possession - his consciousness superseded mine and I had no recollection of the event.  :Disbelief:  The horror!  :Crying:   I can only imagine what he did with my body while he was in control of my mind.  :Disbelief:  So far I have not noticed any ill aftereffects, but I can’t stop worrying that some unforeseen consequence will rear its ugly head without warning. I wonder if I let myself in for this when I got my lifetime subscription. Should have read _all_ of the fine print ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

A standout Steve Earle mando song to add: Galway Girl

----------


## journeybear

Yessir! There are plenty that have been overlooked, and that’s one, for sure.

Somehow this got me thinking about going through the Women With Mandolins thread for candidates for this list. Then i got to thinking about what makes a song rock rather than country ... For instance the Sons Of Sylvia song is clearly rock, from a band that is usually considered country. On the other hand, someone mentioned Dierks Bentley’s version of U2's song "Pride (In The Name Of Love)" by Dierks Bentley with The Punch Brothers & Del McCoury. This is a bluegrass version of a rock song, so doesn't belong, to my thinking. While I would like Sam Bush on the list, I think it would have to be on songs that were clearly rock. Even what he has done with Emmy Lou Harris tends toward country or bluegrass  - though I haven't listened to any of that in a while, and could be wrong. Also, it seems a shame Grisman can't be on here more, but his music is so acoustically oriented I don't see how it can be included.

Of course, all of this includes grey areas in definitions, and lines move all the time.  :Whistling:

----------


## mandocrucian

This same thread, Page 2 (Jan 2006)

----------


## journeybear

Yes? Do you mean posts #36-39? I think I rolled all of that into this alpha list. If I missed anything let me know. It's a little hard to read, lacking punctuation.

Keep in mind, people, I am doing this only by default. Well, OK, devotion, too.  :Wink:  But I haven't seen anyone else step up in this capacity, and it needed to be done, so I did what I did. Anyone who wants to take over, feel free to do so. I would be happy to do no more than edit and organize. And I think my days of sifting through long lists for non-duplicated entries are over. I believe it is the responsibility of contributors to this list to make sure their entries are not duplications. We all have other things to do. I could use some practice, and I think there's a football game on. I can combine those two activities, but not this as well. And I'd like to get something done before nap time ...  :Sleepy:

----------


## Dan Hoover

i just remembered something about jaco pastorius playing mandocello on "the juggler" and "birdland"..but,that's jazz..too laid back for rock&roll.. :Smile:

----------


## Steve Ostrander

> A standout Steve Earle mando song to add: Galway Girl


Yep, and I believe that is Steve himself playing on those songs. Lots of mando on Steve's work, although he had Peter Rowan playing mando and some guitar on "Train a Comin' CD and on The Mountain CD it was Ronnie McCoury's tasteful mandolin work. 

Of course the list refers to rock music, but where do you draw the line? If it has drums, it's rock, I guess...so The Mountain CD is out and Train a Comin' CD is in? Tough call...

----------


## journeybear

Just picked up REM's "Out Of Time" at a yard sale, and I see that Peter Buck plays mandolin not only on "Losing My Religion" but also "Half A World Away." That brings their total of songs featuring his playing to eight, more than I'd thought, but nice to learn, thanks to our knowledgeable members. I wonder if this constitutes sufficient contribution to the mandolin lexicon for Mr. Buck to be considered a mandolinist.  :Confused:

----------

Billkwando

----------


## Jared Heddinger

Would this count? (1:40 for the music)

----------


## journeybear

Works for me. Nice sound; reminds me of Blue Rodeo. Do they have more songs with mandolin, albums, etc?

----------


## Jared Heddinger

Most of their songs have some sort of mando content. Echo Echo is a great album all around. 

To name a few other songs off the top of my head:

"Let You Troubles Roll By",
“Comfort",
"What About Everything" (the rhythm is a chop beat), and
"Wandrin’ Around" has a bit.

----------


## journeybear

Thanks for putting  the word out about these guys. Good stuff! And thanks for the song titles. This is a list of _songs_ with mandolin, after all, and this is necessary info for that to work.  :Smile:

----------


## Jared Heddinger

No problem!

----------


## McGruff

> My favorite rock mando is Billy Holmes' playing on the _Killing Floor_ album by Vigilantes of Love. It's on most of the cuts; "Anybody's Guess" is a particular standout. 
> 
> Mark Heard played a National Silvo mandolin on every cut of his _Satellite Sky_ disc. Managed to make it sound like a guitar most of the time.
> 
> Check out John Kruth sometime ... heavy mando on most of his CDs, particularly _The Cherry Electric._


Heard and Mallonee are probably in my top 5 artists all-time. Didn't expect to see their names come up here . . .

----------


## Geordie

Try this;

Gentle Giant - "In A Glass House"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgUpLcnLkxs

Gary Green plays mandolin on this one.  '70s prog rock at it's best!

----------


## jab

didn't see these on the list. Mando a big part of these John Hiatt songs (all from Crossing Muddy Water)
- Crossing Muddy Water
- God's Golden Eyes
- Lincoln town
- Gone

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Try this;
> 
> Gentle Giant - "In A Glass House"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgUpLcnLkxs
> 
> Gary Green plays mandolin on this one.  '70s prog rock at it's best!


Good find -- I loved those guys back in the day, but forgot all about them until your post.

----------


## mrmando

Carter Gravatt is the mandolinist for Carbon Leaf, if anyone is keeping track.

----------


## mrmando

Gentle Giant also used a one-string instrument called the "Shulberry"...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=4StScMaYffE

----------


## The Root Beer Of All Evil

There's some mandolin deep in the mix on The Push Stars' "Any Little Town" circa 1998(?). With regards to the alt-rock I tend to come across, I don't hear a lot of examples like this one, where the mandolin goes shoulder-to-shoulder (with what I'm guessing is a capoed guitar, or three) and truly sounds like part of the team.

----------


## Phil1580

I've been on a big Springsteen kick lately, been listening to him my whole life and can't believe I never heard anything from "Nebraska" growing up....."Atlantic City" (which has been mentioned) is one of my favorites. Mando part is more prominent on the 2001 Live in NYC version, Van Zandt in the video is playing an Ovation.

My contribution to the list is off the brand new Springsteen "Wrecking Ball" album....good disc by the way. "Land of Hope and Dreams" has a great mando riff.....1st time this song is on a studio album, but it was also on the aforementioned live disc.

----------


## journeybear

I have to admit, I'm freaking out a bit here. A facebook friend posted something from The Big 3 that includes a riff very similar to the melody from Shocking Blue's "Venus," which led me to post what a great under-appreciated (here in the USA) band they were, and how one of the best dollars I ever spent was on a used LP of theirs, as the rest of the album was as good if not beter than the big hit. Then looking through youtube and finding a whole lot more than what I have heard on the two LPs of theirs I own, I found this - with a decent mandolin break!  :Disbelief:  The sound is a bit better on the first one, more of a video presentation on the second.






Here's that Big 3 video, while I'm here:

----------


## GreenCoMick

Fury In The Slaughterhouse - "When I'm Dead & Gone"
German band....

----------


## GreenCoMick

Don't think that's mando on Hey, Hey, just capo'd guitarllll

----------


## Cabbagehead

Remembered this song from High School, the other day. Looked it up, and low and behold found the Headbangers Ball clip that turned me onto this band.  Not for nothing John Paul Jones arranged the strings. Yes there is mando content!

http://www.myspace.com/video/sherman...lynne/30966689

----------


## Ed Goist

Here's a delightful live version (starting at ~2:25) of Jethro Tull's _Skating Away (On The Thin Ice Of The New Day)_ featuring Dave Pegg on Mandolin. 

_Oh, the first 2:24 is fantastic too, but there's no MC._  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

And in the key of F, too.  :Smile:

----------


## mandroid

Just heard Ry Cooder and his new song 'Wall street side of town' he has a mandolin track in the mix.

----------


## dorotik

> Just heard Ry Cooder and his new song 'Wall street side of town' he has a mandolin track in the mix.


A few comments:

1. I don't think Steve Miller's Dance, Dance, Dance uses a mandolin- possibly a banjo- it doesn't list this instrument in the discography for the album at all.

2. The Who uses a mandolin on Mike Post's Theme and Two Thousand Years on its Endless Wire CD.

3. I know many may not be a fan of his on this board, but I was listening to a song from Rick Springfield on a 2007 release (Venus in Overdrive) called Saint Sahara- I could swear it sounds like he's playing a mandolin in the background- hard to tell, but it sure sounds like it.

----------


## dorotik

Here is an updated list- I included some songs from The Who and Springsteen:

A-H

Aerosmith  Crazy  
Aerosmith - Kings And Queens 
Afro Celt Sound System - When Youre Falling
Alpha Band - Keep It In The Family
Alpha Band - Mighty Man
Alpha Band - Rich Man
Alpha Band - Not Everything Has a Price

The Band - Atlantic City
The Band - Evangeline
The Band - The Last Waltz
The Band - Rag Mama Rag  
The Band  Rockin Chair
The Band - When I Paint My Masterpiece  
Big Country - The Seer
The Black Crowes - Share The Ride  
The Blasters - Little Honey
Blind Melon  Walk  
Blood Oranges - Bridges
Blood Oranges - Halfway 'Round the World
Blood Oranges - Handle Breaks
Blood Oranges - Hinges
Blood Oranges - Sally
Blood Oranges - This Old Town
Blood Oranges - Titanic
Blue Rodeo - Cynthia
Blue Rodeo - English Bay
Blue Rodeo - Hasn't Hit Me Yet
Blue Rodeo - Up On That Cloud
Deni Bonet - Die For Me
Bonzo Dog Band - Bad Blood
Brass Monkey - Da Floo'er O' Taft /The Lass O' Paties Mill
Brass Monkey - George's Son
Brass Monkey - Jolly Bold Robber 
Brass Monkey - The Maid And The Palmer
Brass Monkey - The Rose Lawn Quadrille
Brass Monkey - Waterman's Hornpipe
Broken Records - Lies
Kate Bush - Army Dreamers  
Kate Bush - Kashka From Baghdad
Kate Bush - Oh To Be In Love
Kate Bush - Reaching Out
Kate Bush - Suspended in Gaffa
Kate Bush - Wow
Butterfield Blues Band - In My Own Dream
The Byrds - Ballad Of Easy Rider  
The Byrds - Draft Morning
The Byrds - Path Of Victory
The Byrds - Truck Stop Girl
The Byrds - You All Look Alike  

Can - Laugh Till You Cry Live Till You Die
Captain Beefheart - Her Eyes Are A Blue Million Miles
Carbon Leaf - American Tale
Carbon Leaf - Crazy Train
Carbon Leaf  Home  
Carbon Leaf - Ordinary Eyes
Carbon Leaf - To My Soul
Martin Carthy - The Friar In The Well
Martin Carthy - Jolly Tinker
Martin Carthy - Old Horse
Carthy/Swarbrick - And A Begging I Will Go
Carthy/Swarbrick - Banks of The Sweet Primroses
Carthy/Swarbrick - Boomfield Hill
Carthy/Swarbrick - Bows of London
Carthy/Swarbrick - Brand Band Music
Carthy/Swarbrick - The Irish Washerwoman/The Ash Plant
Carthy/Swarbrick - Lovely Joan
Carthy/Swarbrick - The New Mown Hay
Carthy/Swarbrick - Poor Murdered Woman
Carthy/Swarbrick - The Ride In The Creel
Carthy/Swarbrick - The Sheep Stealer
Carthy/Swarbrick - Two Butchers
Carthy/Swarbrick - The Wife Of the Soldier
Cheap Trick- Heaven Tonight (mandocello)  
Cheap Trick- Mandocello (mandocello)  
Eric Clapton - Lonely Stranger  
Shawn Colvin - Sunny Came Home
Ry Cooder - Ax Sweet Mama
Ry Cooder - Billy The Kid
Ry Cooder - Boomer's Story
Ry Cooder - Bourgeois Blues
Ry Cooder - Chloe
Ry Cooder - Denomination Blues
Ry Cooder - Down In Missisissppi
Ry Cooder - Fool For A Cigarette/Feelin' Good
Ry Cooder - Goin To Brownsville  
Ry Cooder - Hey Porter
Ry Cooder - I Got Mine
Ry Cooder - It's All Over Now
Ry Cooder - Look At Granny
Ry Cooder - Money Honey
Ry Cooder - President Kennedy
Ry Cooder - Viola Lee Blues
Elvis Costello - Little Palaces  
Elvis Costello - They'll Never Take Her Love From Me
Cowboy Junkies - 200 More Miles
Cowboy Junkies '- Cause Cheap Is How I Feel
Cowboy Junkies - Escape Is So Simple
Cowboy Junkies - Mariner's Song
Cowboy Junkies - Misguided Angel  
Cowboy Junkies - Powderfinger
Cowboy Junkies - Rock And Bird
Cowboy Junkies - The Wrong Piano
Crash Test Dummies - I Don't Care That You Don't Mind

Charlie Daniels Band - Uneasy Rider  
Roger Daltrey - Without Your Love 
Death Cab For Cutie - Soul Meet Body
Dr. John - Danse Fambeaux
Dr. John - Danse Kolinda Ba - Doom
Dr. John - I Walk On Gilded Splinters  
Dr. John - Loup Garoo
Dropkick Murphys  Black Velvet Band
Bob Dylan - If You See Her, Say Hello  

The Eagles - Hollywood Waltz   
The Eagles - Lyin' Eyes 
The Eagles - Midnight Flyer  
The Eagles - Saturday Night  
The Eagles - Tequila Sunrise  
Steve Earle - Billy and Bonnie
Steve Earle - Copperhead Road  
Steve Earle - Dominick Street
Steve Earle - Paddy on the Beat
Steve Earle - Sara's Angel
Eva Trout - Marshlands of Revival

Fairport Convention - Angel Delight
Fairport Convention - Babbacombe Lee
Fairport Convention - Big William
Fairport Convention - Bonny Black Hare
Fairport Convention - Brilliancy Medley/Cherokee Shuffle
Fairport Convention - Cuckoo's Nest/Hardiman The Fiddler/ Papa Stoor
Fairport Convention - Flatback Caper
Fairport Convention - John Lee
Fairport Convention - Million Dollar Bash
Fairport Convention - Poor Will And The Jolly Hangman  
Fairport Convention - Rosie Peggy's Pub
Fairport Convention - Sailor's Alphabet
Fairport Convention - St. Ninian's Isle/Trumpet Hornpipe
Fairport Convention - Sickness & Diseases
Fairport Convention - Sir William Gower
Fairport Convention - Little Did I Think
Fairport Convention - Wake Up John
Fairport Convention - White Dress
Flatirons - Three Crosses
FM - Phasors On Stun
Sue Foley - Give It To Me

Rory Gallagher - Brute Force and Ignorance  
Rory Gallagher - Going To My Home Town
Rory Gallagher - I'm Not Surprised
Rory Gallagher - Leaving Town Blues
Goo Goo Dolls  Iris  2
Grateful Dead - Friend of the Devil  
Grateful Dead  Ripple  
Green Day  Misery  

Hall & Oates - Better Watch Your Back  
Hall & Oates - Lady Rain 
George Harrison - Gone Troppo 
Mark Heard - Satellite Sky
Heart - Half Moon
Heart - Say Hello  
Heart - Sylvan Song/Dream Of The Archer 
Levon Helm - Deep Ellum Blues
Levon Helm - Tennessee Jed
Levon Helm - You Can't Lose What You Ain't Never Had
John Hiatt - Before I Go
John Hiatt - Cry Love  
John Hiatt - Lift Every Stone
John Hiatt - Only the Song Remains
John Hiatt - Trudy and Dave
Dan Hicks - O'Reilly At the Bar
Dan Hicks  Traffic Jam
Dan Hicks - Where's The Money?
Higher Ground - Alpaca Sweater
Higher Ground - Comin' Home
Higher Ground - On Your Own
Higher Ground - Quicksand
Robyn Hitchcock - Balloon Man
Niles Hokkanen - Dawn on Pasquisett/Long March To Melbourne
Niles Hokkanen - Farther Along
Niles Hokkanen - Fire
Niles Hokkanen - Honky Tonk Blues
Niles Hokkanen - I'm Ready
Niles Hokkanen - Little Sadie Revised/Velisurmaaja
Niles Hokkanen - Low Down Blues
Niles Hokkanen - Summertime Blues
Niles Hokkanen - Tyrant's Jig
Billy Holmes - Anybody`s Guess
Billy Holmes - Vigilantes of Love
The Hooters - And We Danced  
The Hooters - Day By Day  
The Hooters - Karla With a K
The Hooters - Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds
The Hooters - Mr. Tambourine Man
The Hooters - Where Do The Children Go  
Hootie and the Blowfish - Alright
Hootie and the Blowfish - Autumn Jones
Hootie and the Blowfish - The Earth Stopped Cold at Dawn
Hootie and the Blowfish - Honeyscrew
Hootie and the Blowfish - Innocence
Hootie and the Blowfish - Leaving
Hootie and the Blowfish - Running From an Angel  
Hootie and the Blowfish - Tears Fall Down
Hootie and the Blowfish - Tootie
Hootie and the Blowfish - Waltz Into Me
Bruce Hornsby - Mandolin Rain  
Hothouse Flowers - Don't Go  
Hothouse Flowers - Forgiven
Hothouse Flowers - Saved
Alan Hull - Money Game
Alan Hull - United States Of Mind

----------

journeybear

----------


## dorotik

I-P

Indigo Girls - Ghost of the Gang  
Indigo Girls – Ozilline  

Jack The Lad - Draught Genius (Polka)
Jack The Lad - One More Dance
Jack The Lad - Why Can't I Be Satisfied
Jars Of Clay - Liquid
Jars Of Clay - Lonely People
Jars Of Clay - Love Song For A Savior  
Jars Of Clay - No One Loves Me Like You
Jars Of Clay - On Jordan's Stormy Banks
Jayhawks - Mr. Rain
Jethro Tull - Acres Wild  
Jethro Tull - A Christmas Song
Jethro Tull - Dun Ringill 
Jethro Tull - Fallen On Hard Times
Jethro Tull - Fat Man  
Jethro Tull - Fire At Midnight  
Jethro Tull - Flying Dutchman  
Jethro Tull - Glory Row
Jethro Tull - Gold-Tipped Boots, Black Jacket and Tie
Jethro Tull - Inside
Jethro Tull - Jack In The Green  
Jethro Tull - Love Story
Jethro Tull - Pine Martin's Jig
Jethro Tull - Roll Your Own
Jethro Tull - Slow Marching Band
Jethro Tull - Sparrow On The Schoolyard Wall
Jethro Tull - Tall Thin Girl
Jethro Tull - Warm Sporran  
Jethro Tull – Weathercock 
Elton John - Mona Lisas and Mad Hatters  
Elton John - Holiday Inn 
Elton John - Texan Love Story
Elton John - Ballad Of The Boy In The Red Shoes  
Davy Johnstone - A Lark In The Morning With Mrs. McLeod
Davy Johnstone - A Lovely Day
Davy Johnstone - Janine
Davy Johnstone - Walking Out
Jokke & Valentinerne - Jeg Er Redd
John Paul Jones - Freedom Song
Sass Jordan - I Want To Believe
Milla Jovovich - Gentleman Who Fell
Milla Jovovich - It's Your Life
Milla Jovovich - Charlie
Milla Jovovich – Clock

Bap Kennedy - Dirty Old Town
The Kinks - Supersonic Rocket Ship 
Cheri Knight - All Blue
Cheri Knight - Dar Glasgow
Cheri Knight - Northeast Kingdom
Cheri Knight - Rose In The Vine
Cheri Knight – Sweetheart

Ronnie Lane's Slim Chance - Anymore For Anymore
Ronnie Lane's Slim Chance - Debris
Ronnie Lane's Slim Chance - Heard This One Before
Ronnie Lane's Slim Chance - How Come
Led Zeppelin - The Battle Of Evermore  
Led Zeppelin – Black Country Woman  
Led Zeppelin - Boogie With Stu  
Led Zeppelin - Gallows Pole  
Led Zeppelin - Going To California  
Led Zeppelin - Hey, Hey, What Can I Do?  
Led Zeppelin - That's The Way  
Deke Leonard - Sharpened Claws
The Leopards - Raggedy Andy, Raggedy Ann
Gordon Lightfoot - Alberta Bound  
David Lindley - The Turning Point
Little Village - Solar Sex Panel
Loggins & Messina - Be Free 
Loggins & Messina - Brighter Days
Loggins & Messina - Watching The River Run  
Nick Lowe - Jumbo Ark
Lynryd Skynyrd - Mississippi Kid 

Taj Mahal - The Celebrated Walkin' Blues
John Martyn - Over The Hill
Paul McCartney - Dance Tonight  
McGuiness-Flint - When I'm Dead And Gone
John Mellencamp - Small Town (acoustic version)  
Men Without Hats - Safety Dance 
Ministry - Reload
Keb Mo - Everything I Need
Morphine - In Spite Of Me
Van Morrison - I Want To Roo You
Van Morrison - Moonshine Whiskey
Mott The Hoople - I Wish I Was Your Mother  
Shawn Mullins - Homemade Wine
Peter Mulvey - If Love Is Not Enough
Muse – Blackout

Nash The Slash - Guns And Sandwiches
Nash The Slash - I'll Wait For You
Nash The Slash and FM - Black Noise
North Mississippi Allstars - Used To Be

The O'Keanes - This Ain't Love
Mike Oldfield – Portsmouth  
Mike Oldfield - Taurus 
Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells 
Joan Osborne - Can't Say No  
Joan Osborne - Hallelujah In The City (mandola)
Joan Osborne - Saint Teresa  

Paddy and The Rats - Off The Waggon
Paddy and The Rats - Paddy's Ballad
Paddy and The Rats - You Never Walk Alone
Page & Plant - Battle of Evermore
Page & Plant - Nobody's Fault But Mine  
Alan Parsons Project – Pavane  
Gram Parsons - Cash On The Barrelhead/Hickory Wind
Dave Pegg - Barnes Morris
A Perfect Circle - (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love And Understanding
Tom Petty - It'll All Work Out  
Robert Plant - Colors of a Shade
Robert Plant - If I Were A Carpenter
The Pogues – Sunny Side of The Street
Poison - Stand
Procol Harum - Grand Hotel

----------

journeybear

----------


## dorotik

Q-Z

Gerry Rafferty - The Ark  
Gerry Rafferty - Clear Day
Gerry Rafferty - Don't Give Up On Me
Gerry Rafferty - The Girl's Got No Confidence
Gerry Rafferty - It's Gonna Be A Long Night
Gerry Rafferty - Late Again
Gerry Rafferty - Why Won't You Talk To Me  
Gerry Rafferty - Wrong Thinking
Bonnie Raitt - Cool Cool Water
Bonnie Raitt - Longing In Their Hearts
Bonnie Raitt – Louise  
Bonnie Raitt - No Gettin' Over You
Bonnie Raitt - Your Sweet and Shining Eyes
Amy Ray - Johnny Rotten
Amy Ray - Let it Ring
Reckless Kelly - One False Move
Reckless Kelly - Ragged As The Road
Reckless Kelly - Wicked Twisted Road
R.E.M – Hairshirt  
R.E.M – Half A World Away 
R.E.M. – How The West Was Won  
R.E.M - Losing My Religion  
R.E.M - Mandolin Strum
R.E.M - Man On The Moon  
R.E.M - Monty Got A Raw Deal  
R.E.M. - Wrong Child  
R.E.M. - You Are Everything  
Chris Robinson - Barefoot By The Cherry Tree
Jerry Rockwell & Niles Hokkanen - Blues In D
The Rolling Stones - Factory Girl 
The Rolling Stones - Love In Vain  
Linda Ronstadt - Blue Bayou  
Linda Ronstadt - Dreams Of The San Joaquin
Linda Ronstadt - Give Me A Reason
Arlen Roth - Paradise Blues
Rush - Half the World (mandola)  

Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl  
Seals and Crofts - Ridin' Thumb
Seals and Crofts - Summer Breeze  
Seals and Crofts - We May Never Pass This Way Again  
Charlie Sexton - Probably Saved My Life
Shakira - Gypsy
Michele Shocked - The L&M don't stop here anymore
Michele Shocked - Memories Of East Texas  
Sinnerboy - Goin' To My Hometown
The Smiths-Please Please Let Me Get What I Want  
Sons of Sylvia - 50 Ways
Soundgarden - Ty Cobb
Spinal Tap - Stonehenge
Split Enz – Maybe  
Split Enz - Matinee Idyll
Split Enz - Sweet Talking Spoon
Split Enz - Titus
Bruce Springteen – Atlantic City  
Bruce Springteen - Glory Days  
Bruce Springteen - Incident on 57th Street  
Bruce Springteen - Into The Fire  
Bruce Springteen - Maria's Bed  
Bruce Springsteen – We Are Alive  
Ringo Starr - Sunshine Life For Me  
Steeleye Span - The Blacksmith
Steeleye Span - Cam Ye O'er Frae France
Steeleye Span - Gower Wassail
Steeleye Span - Lovely On The Water
Steeleye Span - One Misty Moisty Morning  
Steeleye Span - Spotted Cow
Al Stewart - Road to Moscow  
Rod Stewart – Farewell  
Rod Stewart - Gasoline Alley  
Rod Stewart - Leave Virginia Alone
Rod Stewart - Maggie May  
Rod Stewart - Mandolin Wind 
Rod Stewart - (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Man
Sting - All This Time  
Sting - Soul Cake  
Styx - Boat On The River  
Dave Swarbrick - Arthur McBride/Snug In A Blanket
Dave Swarbrick - Grey Daylight/The Hawk/The Ten Pound Fiddle
Dave Swarbrick - Hullichans'/Chorus Jig
Dave Swarbrick - It Suits Me Well
Dave Swarbrick - Jamaica/With All My Heart
Dave Swarbrick - Lift The Lid And Listen
Dave Swarbrick - Once I Loved A Maiden Fair
Dave Swarbrick - The Rakes of Sollohad
Dave Swarbrick - Sean O'Dwyer Of The Glen/The Hag With The Money/Sleepy Maggie
Dave Swarbrick - Sir Charles Coote/ Smiths
Dave Swarbrick - Lady In The Boat/Rosin The Bow/Timour The Tarter
Dave Swarbrick - Wat Ye Wha I Met The Streen/The Ribbons of the Redheaded Girl/Ril Gan Ainm
Dave Swarbrick - When The Battle Is Over
Dave Swarbrick - The White Cockade/Doc Boyd's Jig/Durham Rangers
Swingers - True Or False

Tea Party - Shadow On The Mountain Side
Tea Party - Sister Awake
Richard Thompson - Boomtown
Richard Thompson - Business on You
Richard Thompson - Fully Qualified To Be Your Man  
Richard Thompson - The Guernsey Kitchen Porter
Richard Thompson - Harry's Theme
Richard Thompson - Keep Your Distance
Richard Thompson - The Little Beggar Girl
Richard Thompson - Missie How You Let Me Down
Richard Thompson - One Door Opens
Richard Thompson - Outside Of The Inside
Richard Thompson - The Poor Boy Is Taken Away
Richard Thompson - Put Your Trust In Me
Richard Thompson - Rockin' In Rhythm
Richard Thompson - Roll Up
Richard Thompson - Sights And Sounds of London Town
Richard Thompson - Smiffey's Glass Eye
Richard Thompson - Watching the Dark Knife-Edge
Richard Thompson - When I Get To The Border
Toad The Wet Sprocket - Walk on the Ocean  
Pete Townshend & Ronnie Lane - April Fool
The Tragically Hip - Thompson Girl
The Traveling Wilburys - If You Belonged To Me  

U2 - White As Snow  
The Ukranians - Pretty Vacant

Eddie Vedder - Rise
Suzanne Vega - Last Year's Troubles
Suzanne Vega - (I'll Never Be) Your Maggie May  

Butch Walker - Bodegas and Blood
Butch Walker - The Closest Thing to You I'm Gonna Find
Butch Walker - Dublin Crow
Butch Walker - Going Back/Going Home
Butch Walker - Synthesizers (banjolin)
Butch Walker - That Side of You
Butch Walker - The 3 Kids In Brooklyn
Wally - Sunday Walking Lady
The Waterboys - Crown
The Waterboys - Falls On London
The Waterboys - Fisherman's Blues  
The Waterboys - Further Up, Further In
The Waterboys - How Long Will I Love You
The Waterboys - In Search Of The Rose
The Waterboys - The Raggle Taggle Gypsy
The Waterboys - Song From The End Of The World
The Waterboys - We Are Jonah
Weezer - Hold On
The White Stripes - Little Ghost
The Who – Mike Post Theme  
The Who- Two Thousand Years  
Widespread Panic - Pickin' Up The Pieces
Wilco - Blue Eyed Soul  
Jesse Winchester - Yankee Lady
Johnny Winter - Bad Luck And Trouble
Johnny Winter - I'm Not Sure
Johnny Winter - Too Much Seconal
Steve Winwood - Back In The High Life Again  
Steve Winwood- Slowdown Sundown  
Woods Band - As I Roved Out (mandola)
Woods Band - Noisey Johnny (mandola)

Yes - In The Presence Of
Yes - Wonderous Stories  
Yes – I’ve Seen All Good People  

Frank Zappa - We Are Not Alone

----------

albeham, 

journeybear

----------


## journeybear

Thanks for doing that. Welcome to the Café!  :Mandosmiley:  The alpha breaks are a nice touch, too. It crossed my mind a little while ago it was getting to be time for an update, the halfway point of the year coming up - this is such a large file I think it's best to update only periodically. Glad to see someone else is willing to step up and do some grunt work. _However,_ there are a bunch of contributions that have come in since the last update (posts #189-190) that need to be rolled in as well. I know - it's a pretty thankless task ... but hey, I did thank you.  :Wink:  And welcome you, if a bit belatedly.  :Smile:

----------


## jdyoungca

You can also add "Workin' Them Angels" by Rush, which features a Mandolin lead part in the instrumental break.  The part is written for mandolin, but when I saw it played live Alex Lifeson was using a Mandola capo'ed at the 7th fret, which would move everything up a 5th and make it essentially a Mandolin as far as tuning goes.

Jeff

----------


## Ed Goist

_"Alone Without You"_ by The Nightwatchman (Tom Morello)
He mentioned the video below in his most recent YouTube Q&A (yesterday) as being his favorite video of all those he's made (all bands!).

----------


## RocklickerSA

OK so this conversation is about 6 years old but I reckon the list must include the wonderful Pussy Willow by Jethro Tull (check the you tube video at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWavcYCKwcA) and also Rise by Eddie Vedder. Speaking of Jethro Tull, I think the mandolin features on many of their wonderful acoustic songs, and there is even a song bemoaning the theft of one of the members mandolins on tour (Big Riff and the Mando).

----------


## RocklickerSA

I'm not actually sure that all the JT songs on the list actually do feature mandolin but perhaps I just haven't listened properly (Dun Ringill? really). Anyway, my choices would be Acres Wild, Weathercock (both of which I'm pretty sure do use mandolin and both of which pass as good songs also), but the best is missing from the list - Pussy Willow. There are some good you tube videos of Ian playing the mandolin and singing this song. Interestingly, I'm not so sure the studio album version does use mandolin - if its there its hiding behind louder instruments.

----------


## journeybear

Hey now and welcome to the Café! 

This thread may indeed have begun six years ago but it is being kept alive by a lot of people with a lot of diverse backgrounds and a lot of diverse musical tastes and experience. Also, by the fact that rock and roll will never die.  :Wink:  Hey hey my my! My main contribution is organization, which is more grunt work than knowledge. I have no idea what most of these songs are - no one person does, unless they have an enormous collection - and am going on faith much of the time. Faith is defined as believe without proof, and I am taking people at their word most of the time. And also erring on the side of inclusion. So there may well be some songs on the list that don't belong, but as far as I'm concerned they should stay unless verified otherwise. I think this is about studio recordings rather than live, so unless someone posts otherwise, I will include that even though I haven't heard it when I do the semi-annual update end of the month. And Rise is on the list. Scan through posts #225-227 for the most recent version.

Keep 'em coming, boys and girls! And keep mando rocking in the free world!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Oh, and FWIW & BTW - I am considering starting a page at wikipedia for this, after the next update. Might as well make this oh-so-fascinating information available for all. I've done a goodly amount of editing there but never started a page, so this ought to be, um, fun - yeah, that's it.  :Wink:  If anyone has been down that road before, please PM me with tips. Also, I'd like to hear suggestions for an image to use, something emblematic. If you have, or see while surfing, something you think would be just the thing, please post it. And if things get out of hand - again, just PM me. I know - asking for random contributions from this bunch of wankers - what could go wrong?  :Confused:   :Grin:   :Whistling:

----------


## artilleryo

Tori Amos' Cornflake Girl has a mandolin intro.

----------


## billkilpatrick

listening to the 1979 "tusk" album by fleetwood mac (current, i ain't.)  someone (buckingham?) plays mandolin on several tracks.  interesting album - didn't know "sara" was on it - gave me goosebumps:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYUT0if_P_M

----------


## lukmanohnz

> Amazingly I didn't see Loggins & Messina mentioned.....
> Be Free & Brighter Days on Mother Lode and Watching The River Run on Full Sail....


Be Free just popped up on my iPod in the car at lunch.  Wow - what a beautiful use of mandolin in a pop/rock tune!  It's great to stumble across a gem like this after literally decades since I last heard the tune (and nearly as many years before I took up the instrument).  I was a huge L&M fan back in the 70's, but have barely listened to them since my vinyl collection was sent out to the garage to collect dust many years ago.  I still have all those old records - can't seem to part with them.  I will have to review the lists in this thread more carefully and see what other mandolin-rich tunes are languishing in my old vinyl collection.

----------


## crowpicker

I've been following this thread for awhile so here's my two cents worth...
Blind Melon - Change
Sonny Landreth - She Left Me a Mule

----------


## Go the Biff

I guess this won’t be familiar to anyone north of Darwin but what the heck. Music is music.

Got a mandolin a week ago. Was messing round with some basic chords when a long dormant memory resurfaced

“Gypsy Queen” by Country Radio back in 1972
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9MhO...eature=related

This version has no video but the audio is much better, especially for hearing mandolin in the mix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVKO2...eature=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVKO2...eature=related

Another (more recent) Australian band, Weddings Parties Anything used mandolin in tracks such as “Manana, Manana”, “Never Again” “Step In Step Out”and “Hug My Back”
They also employed mandolin on their covers of Dylan’s “If You Gotta Go” and The Triffids “Wide Open Road”
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nz34RTSJRs

Weddoes singer/songwriter Mick Thomas performing “Hug My Back” solo with mando. Recorded with what appears to be an early phone camera
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE0aJ1A9RcM

I’ll leave others to decide whether these should be added to the list

----------


## catmandu2

Better add:

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Ed Goist

Little Hurricane, _Give 'em Hell_
This I love!

----------


## Rosemary Philips

Another Indigo Girls song is Second Time Around.

----------


## joshtree

The Lumineers use mando pretty regularly Stubborn Love is my new fav.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/qI7G2j5rbiA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

(Hope I did that right)

----------


## Raggle Taggle

From Joan Armatrading's stunning 1976 debut: "Somebody Who Loves You"

----------


## Ophelia

"Stealing" by Gavin DeGraw also has some subtle mandolin in the chorus.  It starts at 2:20

----------


## gauze

Warren Zevon-Networking
Warren Zevon - Nobody's in love this year

----------


## Raggle Taggle

How about a little industrial-post rock?
For those that can not stand the entire opus, the mando starts at about 8:45  :Chicken:

----------

gauze

----------


## Pasha Alden

Hi this is one of the most interesting forums.  Agreed.  Way too little rock with mandolin.  Tried to look for some of the tracks you mentioned, that of Heart, Alan Parsons Project and Mike Oldfield.  Still hunting.  Thanks for a wonderful forum and a horizon widening post

----------


## Pasha Alden

Hi apologies if I missed anything, but I have a version of 99 by Toto, beautiful live version where the mando is played.  Absolutely love mandolin rain by bruce Hornsby.  Have a live version of it and just love that mandolin solo. Best Vanillamandolin

----------


## Pasha Alden

Hi the Hooters?  Yep.  Thought I spotted mando in "and we danced". You have confirmed it.  Best Vanillamandolin

----------


## journeybear

Yes, indeed! And it looks like it's getting to be time to update the list. Good to see so many contributions coming in, and from all over the globe. I have a bit of free time on my hands, now that a rather busy November has passed. I'll get to this soon. Meanwhile, if anyone sees anything missing from the list, now would be a good time to ring in. Cheers!

----------


## Pasha Alden

Truly a wonderful idea.  Thanks to you I have gone and got some of these songs and have a sweetly rockbye mando collection on computer which I enjoy playing very loud.  Also managed with my perfect pitch to hear the chords for accompaniment for "Boat on the River" by Styx.  Still a beginner, but only need A major, C minor and F and then I am on my way to playing "Boat on the River"  The lick in the middle will obviously also still require work.  With many thanks.  

Vanillamandolin

----------


## journeybear

Hey folks - Looks like I'm gearing up to collate and update the list. That is, it's a bit of a process, the way I do it, and I've taken the first couple of steps. If anyone has some additions, now would be a good time to post them. Just please - scan through what we have already first, to avoid duplications. I swear - if I see one more mention of "Galway Girl," I might have to look it up and listen to it!  :Wink:  Also, all I really need for an entry is info in this format: "artist/band name - song title." Thanks!

----------


## Bret Roberts

Been gone a long time but starting up again. Just wanted to add to the list 
Dropkick Murphys - Bastards on Parade and Rose Tattoo.

----------


## Danny Thomasson

Listen to Lumineers and Imagine Dragons.  Both have mando in thier songs.

----------


## Pasha Alden

Hi What a help these lists are - really building up my mandolin rock collection and learning about so many new kinds of music!

----------


## Ed Goist

I didn't see this one in the most recent list.

Bad Company, _Silver, Blue & Gold_. Mick Ralphs plays some fine mandolin during the lead break.

----------

journeybear

----------


## Pasha Alden

Wonderful - I always loved Bad company, but dit not find much of their music in SA. Now I will take a listen

----------


## journeybear

Wow! Stunned to learn this. Maybe this will help me to, um, dislike them a bit less ...  :Whistling: 

Just goes to show - sometimes you just have to pay attention to find what was there all along. I'm sure this song has drifted past my consciousness a hundred times or more, yet I never noticed this, because I have never cared for Bad Company. This isn't going to dramatically change my world, but still ... I learn something just about every day around here. Thanks, Ed!

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Pasha Alden

Certainly agreed.  One is constantly learning here in the cafe.  Somewhat of a cross post, but I think I propose a rock mando convention to be held in SA - wow how's that for boosting mando awareness?

<big smile>

Now let me watch the other threads

Happy rockin' 

VM

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## journeybear

Big smile over on this shore, too!  :Grin: 

Keep on mando rockin' in the free mando world!  :Mandosmiley:  Or something like that ...  :Cool:

----------


## Pasha Alden

Hi all I am not sure when the next list update is: though Heart does a version of the song "You're the voice."  Lovely riff of mando in the middle of the song in the lead break and also at the end - you should just add that one to the list.  

Best and happy strummin in the mandosphere! 

VM

----------


## journeybear

I know, I'm well past when I last toyed with updating. Things got pretty busy for me, so that's been good (for me, anyway). Um, well, gee ... well, if someone in the know can post a list of songs by The Lumineers and Imagine Dragons that include mandolin, or can tell me whether it's on every track, that would help.

----------


## Pasha Alden

You do sound rather busy - so good luck with that update - way to much of a newby to get involved with assisting with an update - though I work in a library.  So I am going to leave it to all the seasoned hands who are much more immersed in things mandolin and really no the business and doings in the mandosphere!  

Best and happy strumming! 

Vanillamandolin

----------


## journeybear

It's not really all that much - just collecting additions posted since the last update, alphabetizing them and rolling them into the list. Busy work. I'll get to it.

----------


## mandogoshen

> Was I wrong about "Sonny came home?"


Haven't sifted through all the answers, but having just listened to it I can confirm yes.  There's mandolin right there in the intro.  It gets drowned out by the rest of the mix as the song moves along, so it's hard to tell if it gets cut.  I'll listen again and see if I can follow the mandolin all the all through...

Ok, it gets eliminated by the acoustic guitar then comes back in at the end and THEN gets superceded by the acoustic piano.  No respect for the mando.   :Frown:

----------


## Pasha Alden

Well I think us mando rockers would need to do somethin' about that lack of respect.  Learned e7 so now managed to play Stairway to Heaven - Actually does not sound bad, specially with some cross picking - Also at last managed "Boat on the River" by Sticks.  My husband is practically begging me to perform that one at the acoustic cafe - uh uh I think that's a song for a tough masculine rocker not a tiny lady.  If I had a guy on lead singer I would certainly be up for playing .... any takers for a quick flight to SA?  <big smile>

----------


## journeybear

I must respectfully disagree with this analysis. The finished result is much more likely the result of the mixing process, in which tracks containing separately recorded instruments are added in varying proportions and at varying points in and stretches of time (mixed) to produce the final recording. It's not unusual for an instrument to be played throughout the entire song and then only used in the final mix at various points, according to the wishes of the artist, arranger, or producer. If this were NOT done, the result often would be cluttered chaos.

In this instance, mandolin figures prominently in the start and end. It is what one hears first and last. Thus it makes a most memorable appearance. I am grateful for this and that it is such a key element in a big hit and Grammy-winning song. Indeed, as such it ranks highly in a very small group of big hits which feature mandolin. It may well be the last time a Grammy-winning song in a major category featured mandolin, and that was back in 1997.  :Disbelief:  I don't begrudge anyone involved in this a bit, and in fact am eternally grateful to the great producer John Leventhal for including it. I think he played it, too.

----------


## Pasha Alden

Hi just listened to the song again and I have to say, despite the use of mando only at the beginning or end, it is a startling kind of clarity and is memorable and effective, I am not sure, perhaps I am imagining it, but I also think I hear the mandolin in tiny bits throughout the song - but that could be an over imaginative ear. 
I do think it is a very good song. Want to attempt that beginning and end.

----------


## novfilms

well, one of my favorite bands, uncle tupelo's "acuff rose" is a stunner. since jay farrar played mandolin, i'm sure there are others on the uncle tupelo albums and on the first three son volt albums as well...

----------


## jheinzen

Hi Everyone.  It's my first post on Mandolin Cafe so I hope I do it right! One of my favorite artists is Justin Hayward from the Moody Blues.  He put a solo album out way back in 1980 called Night Flight. There's a song on that album called Penumbra Moon that features some excellent, mandolin tremolo picking.

----------


## notneils

Steve Earle & The Dukes - "The Other Kind".  This song ain't _nothing_ without the mandolin. Probably the one that made me think to take it up (er, took a few years though...)

----------


## Pasha Alden

Hi there Thanks for pointing out the Moody blues. 
I love there music.  In a song featured in the story "War of the World" there is also a piece of mandolin in a very sad song.
I am pleased to hear that Justin Hayward makes room for mandolin in his music.  So to did the Moody Blues in the song "Autumn Leaves/now you are not here" when they have a beautiful short session of tremolo in the piece occurring in the sound track "War of the Worlds" in  (1979?  I think?
To add to my message: the song with the mandolin tremolo: "Forever Autumn."  A bit of Classic sounding rock, but beautiful nonetheless.

----------


## CSIMelissa

Has anyone mentioned "Sunny Came Home" by Shawn Colvin?  Would love to find some tab on this OR maybe I can figure it out eventually. (I'm a newbie!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUukUK-WS-o

The Bangles have also used a mandolin on songs such as "I'll Set You Free" and several songs from their two latest releases Doll Revolution and Sweetheart of the Sun.  Love the mando solo in their acoustic version of "What a Life."

----------


## Martin Veit

Whow! Great Threat.
And - after going through the List, i'm a bit proud, 
that i found some Rocksongs with mandolinparts.
There are:
Barenaked Ladies - One week!
Continental Drifters - Watermark
Luan Parle - Free
Vonda Shepard - Searchin my soul

Jiiphee!

Martin

----------


## MaggieMae

This thread is such a fabulous resource!

----------


## MHay61

Stumbled across this group from New Zealand. Use mandolin on almost every track.

Avalanche City
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWzzbuJJYQc

----------


## CSIMelissa

Don't forget John Mellencamp's Human Wheels and Shawn Colvin's Sunny Came Home!

----------


## Flyer

Hello All:

Forgive me if I am being redundant, but I have only seen one song listed from Lynyrd Skynyrd. They have an album, 1994 Endangered Species,  with some really good Mandolin on the last half.

Am I Losing             https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6y4oi0M2LOs

All I have is a Song   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b42t_lt5tMw

The Last Rebel         https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRUIjriI9to

Hillbilly Blues           https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYkzojQRJ8I

Fun songs to play! Enjoy

----------


## jefflester

Came across these guys on the TV at Tillys at the mall. Turns out the mandolin player is Kate Bush's nephew.

----------

Ben Cooper

----------


## Ben Cooper

Good stuff!!

----------


## journeybear

The apple doesn't fall far from the tree, eh? Not saying that Raven Bush is in the same league as Aunt Kate - not yet, but maybe some day - but interesting to learn that mandolin consciousness is continuing into the next generation of that family. It's worth noting that his father is Kate's eldest brother John, not the middle brother, Paddy, who has played mandolin (and several other instruments) on Kate's recordings over the years. Rather nicely, too.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Good news, everybody. I recently picked up a laptop, so I am able to connect online at my day job. Since there are often long stretches of down time here, soon I will be able to apply myself to updating this list. I know -woo-hoo!




> Has anyone mentioned "Sunny Came Home" by Shawn Colvin?


Um, yeah ... As recently as post #268.  :Whistling:  Not meaning to single you out, but just so everyone understands - this is a pretty lengthy list, though of course not all-inclusive (still under construction and all that), but easily searchable. I suggest people posting search it first before suggesting entries. Thanks!

That said, thanks for the heads-up about The Bangles. That's a new one.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandocrucian

http://cowbellsongs.com/the-list-cow...ngs-we-al.html

----------


## journeybear

Ja! And the stars of the show: http://cowbellsongs.com/top-12-listb...-there-ar.html

----------


## Paul Kotapish

I searched the thread and didn't find any prior mention of Band of Horses. Nice band, and they regularly include mandolin in the acoustic portions of the show. Not sure whether they incorporate it into the more electric portions of their shows or not, but it's definitely part of their arsenal.

----------


## journeybear

Yeah, there are several bands that have come along in the last few years that use mandolin extensively. These guys, Imagine Dragons, The Lumineers, Needtobreathe, and I'm sure others I can't think of at the moment. I'm a bit stumped as to whether to include all their songs in this list, with the title specifying songs. I don't have all their albums - um, any of them  :Whistling:  - so I'm not sure how to proceed. I mean, obviously "Ho Hey" by The Lumineers needs to be on the list, but I know they don't use mandolin on all of their songs. I would really appreciate any input from anyone more familiar with the recordings by these and any other bands. Or if anyone knows an online resource that lists information like this - track-by-track instrumentation - can you imagine how much help that would be? Thanks!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Dialed up Dr. John, The Night Tripper -"Gris-Gris" today. Heady stuff - whew!  :Whistling:  And there's mandolin all over it: "Gris-Gris Gumbo Ya Ya," "Danse Kalinda Ba Doom," "Danse Fambeaux," "Croker Courtboullion," but not, as someone had earlier posted to the list, on "I Walk On Gilded Splinters." Best of all, it's really well-played and well-utilized, credited to Richard 'Didimus' Washington and/or Ernest McLean. I read somewhere sometime that this was recorded in LA by Dr. John and a bunch of other session musicians during downtime on somebody else's sessions. And man, everybody sounds so stoooooned ...

----------


## Barry Wilson

Does 80's music count? Just stumbled across this one... what kind of mando is that at 19 seconds in?

----------


## journeybear

> Does 80's music count?


No. I mean, yes, of course. No, I mean no, not for much.  :Wink: 

Yes, of course it does. This is all about the mandolin and the music it is used to create, which is timeless and for all time.  :Mandosmiley: 

Split Enz didn't make much of an impression on me. 80s bands that did include Big Country (knocked me out, still a favorite, especially their album "The Crossing", on my all-time favorite list), Dexy's Midnight Runners (mostly just their album "Too-Rye-Ay"), U2 ( I think if they stick with it, they might make it big, eventually), and to a lesser extent, Squeeze - though I found out about them much later. But enough about me.  :Wink: 

Looking through the wiki, I see that founding members included guitarists Tim Finn and Phil Judd, and the latter played mandolin on their first two albums, "Mental Notes" (1975), and "Second Thoughts" (1976). He then left, and was replaced by Tim's brother, Neil Finn (who would go on to form Crowded House). Neil played mandolin on the third album, 'Dizrythmia" (1977). I didn't see any further mandolin credits. This song is from their seventh album, Time and Tide (1982)\, and Neil is on it, but no mandolin credit. I assume he is playing mandolin, but can't say for sure. 

As always, wikipedia is the sum of its parts, garbage in garbage out, and whoever does the input includes only so much information, that's all you get. Until someone edits it, of course. I'm not about to, because I know very little about them and would have to learn, and who has time for everything? If anyone has access to their catalogue and can verify  which songs have mandolin on them (that's what this list is about), please let us know.

That said, this is a nice enough tune. Thanks for bringing it up. No idea what kind of mandolin that is, but at least it doesn't seem to be a prop - I can hear it in s couple of places. My guess is mandolin wasn't a big part of their sound, but props to them for using it. The more, the merrier!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Billkwando

I see this thread hasn't had an update in a while, but I figured I'd mention a few songs. Also, the Crash Test Dummies had a regular mandolin/harmonica player, Benjamin Darvill (now known as Son of Dave, and now a solo artist in the UK) so I'm sure there are some songs I'm forgetting or missing (just kinda scanned through a bunch to remind myself of what happens in the song).

Crash Test Dummies - Winter Song
Crash Test Dummies - The Country Life
Crash Test Dummies - The Ghosts that Haunt Me
Crash Test Dummies - Androgynous
Crash Test Dummies - The Voyage
Crash Test Dummies - Two Knights and Maidens (only song from their 2nd album with mando, from what I can tell)

Indigo Girls - Closer to Fine

10,000 Maniacs - Back O' The Moon
10,000 Maniacs - Everyone a Puzzle Lover
10,000 Maniacs - Lilydale

Some of the 10,000 Maniacs songs even feature a little tremolo picking, what I tend to think of as "old timey" mandolin playing.




I'll probably be doing YouTube lessons for the Maniacs songs at some point, if I haven't found that someone has made a good one already.

----------


## Ken Carroll

Hal Leonard "Play-Along Rock Hits" pg. 47. "Sunny Came Home", Words and Music by Shawn Colvin and John Leventhal.

----------


## MikeZito

*CORRECTION*: Unless I am grossly mistaken . . . 'Dance, Dance, Dance' by Steve Miller does not feature mandolin, only a bottleneck guitar played (very nicely) by John McFee, now of the Doobie Brothers.

----------


## Creative1

Check out some Jack White songs. He has played mando as well as some other band members in some songs.

----------


## Steve Ostrander

> Rolling Stones - "Love in vain"


Some guy named Ry Cooder...

I've heard Jethro Tull do versions of "Fat Man" "Mother Goose" and "A Christmas Song" with Dave Pegg on mandolin. 

Also, "Back in the High Life" by Steve Winwood.

...and Paul McCartney "Dance Tonight"

----------


## emmadragon

Ok, I can see that this hasn't been updated in a while, and I wanted an easy to read list without having to go through the entire thing, so I compiled every single entry into a new list, slightly different format.  I included everything that was mentioned in text, but my browser won't let me see links, so if all you posted was a link, sorry, it's not on my list.  Hope it's useful, I'm happy to monitor it and add to it semi-regularly:

Oh, and yes, because I can see it's asked on nearly every page, Sunny Came Home is in this list.  Please don't ask again.

A-B
10,000 Maniacs – Back o’the moon; Everyone a puzzle lover; Lilydale
Aerosmith – Crazy; Get a grip; Kings and queens
Afro Celt Sound System – When you’re falling
Alpha Band – Keep it in the family; Mighty man; Not everything has a price; Rich man
Tori Amos – Cornflake girl
Atlantic City – Evangeline; Rag mama rag
Joan Armatrading – Somebody who loves you
At War With Self - At war with self
Avalanche City – (tbc)
Bad Company – Silver, blue & gold
Balkan Beatbox – (tbc)
The Band – Atlantic City; Evangeline; The last waltz; Rag mama rag; Rockin’ chair; When I paint my masterpiece
Band of Horses – (tbc)
Barenaked Ladies – One week!
Eric Bazilian – The optomist (album)
Dierks Bentley – Pride (in the name of love)
Big Country – The seer
The Black Crowes – Share the ride
Blackmore’s Night – (tbc)
The Blasters – Little honey
Blind Melon – Change; Walk
Blood Oranges – Bridges; Halfway ‘round the world; Handle breaks; Hinges; Sally; This old town; Titanic
Blue Rodeo - Bad timing; Cynthia; English Bay; It hasn’t hit me yet; Up on that cloud
Bonepony – everything
Deni Bonet – Die for me
Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band – Bad blood
Brass Monkey – Da floo’er O’Taft/the lass o’Paties mill; George’s son; Jolly bold robber; The maid and the palmer; The rose lawn quadrille; Waterman’s hornpipe
Broken Records - Lies
Kate Bush – Army dreamers; Oh, to be in love; Kashka from Baghdad; Reaching out; Suspended; Wow
Butterfield Blues Band – In my own dream
The Byrds - Ballad of easy rider; Draft morning; Path of victory; Sweet Mary; Truck stop girl; You all look alike

----------


## emmadragon

C-H
Can – Laugh till you cry live till you die
Captain Beefheart – Her eyes are a blue million miles
Carbon Leaf – American tale; The boxer; Crazy; Days gone by; Desperation song; Follow the lady; Home; Lonesome pine; Mary mac; Music to my soul; My dear; on any given day; Ordinary eyes; Shine; So why?;  To my soul; Wandrin’ around
Martin Carthy – The friar in the well; Jolly tinker; Old horse
Carthy/Swarbrick - And A Begging I Will Go; Banks of The Sweet Primroses; Boomfield Hill; Bows of London; Brand Band Music; The Irish Washerwoman/The Ash Plant; Lovely Joan; The New Mown Hay; Poor Murdered Woman; The Ride In The Creel; The Sheep Stealer; Two Butchers; The Wife Of the Soldier
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds – (tbc)
Cheap Tricks – Heaven tonight (mandocello)
Church – Antenna
Eric Clapton – Lonely stranger
Shawn Colvin – Sunny Came Home
Continental Drifters - Watermark
Ry Cooder - Ax sweet mama; Billy the kid; Boomer's story; Bourgeois blues; Chloe; Denomination blues; Down in Mississippi; Fool for a cigarette/feelin' good; Goin’ to Brownsville; Hey porter; I got mine; It's all over now; Look at Granny; Money honey; President Kennedy; Solar sex panel; Viola Lee blues; Wall street side of town
Elvis Costello – Little palaces; They’ll never take her love from me
Country Radio – Gypsy queen
Cowboy Junkies - 200 More Miles; 3rd crusade; A bride’s price; 'Cause Cheap is How I Feel; Continental drift; Escape is so Simple; Hunted; I move on; It’s heavy down here; Late night radio; Mariner's Song; Misguided Angel; Powderfinger; Rock and Bird; Sing in my meadow
Crash Test Dummies – Androgynous; The country life; The ghosts that haunt me; I don’t care that you don’t mind; Two knights and maidens; The voyage; Winter song
Charlie Daniels Band – Uneasy rider
Roger Daltrey – Without your love
Death Cab for Cutie - Soul meets body
Gavin DeGraw - Stealing
Richard Digance – (tbc)
The Doors – Runnin’ blue
Dr John – Croker courtbouillon; Danse Fambeaux; Danse Kolinda; Gris gris gumbo ya-ya; Loup garoo
Dropkick Murphys – Bastards on parade; Black velvet band; Rose tattoo
Bob Dylan  - If you see her, say hello; Knocked out loaded; Life is hard; Love/theft; Rolling thunder revue; Street legal; This dream of you
The Eagles – Hollywood waltz; Journey of the sorcerer; Lyin’ eyes; Midnight flyer; Saturday night; Tequila sunrise
Steve Earle – Billy and Bonnie; Copperhead Road; Dominck Street; Galway girl; Paddy on the beat; Sara’s angel; (& the Dukes) The other kind
Fairport Convention - Angel Delight; Battle of Evermore; Big; Bonny Black Hare; Brilliancy Medley/Cherokee Shuffle; Cuckoo's Nest; Flatback Caper; John Lee; Little Did I Think; Million Dollar Bash; Peggy's Pub; Poor Will & The Jolly Hangman; Sailor's Alphabet; Sickness & Diseases; Sir William Gower; St Ninian's Isle/Trumpet Hornpipe; Wake Up; White Dress
Five Hand Reel – Five hand reel; For a’that; Earl O’Moray
The Flatirons – Three crosses
Fleetwood Mac - Sara
Flogging Molly – The lightning storm
FM – Phasers on stun
Sue Foley – Give it to me
Fury in the Slaughterhouse – When I’m dead & gone
Rory Gallagher – Brute force and ignorance; Going to my home town; I'm not surprised; Leaving town blues
Gallagher and Lyle – (tbc)
Gentle Giant – In a glass house
Gogol Bordello – (tbc)
Goo Goo Dolls – Iris
Grateful Dead – Friend of the devil; Ripple
Greenday - Misery
Hall & Oates - Better watch your back; Lady rain
George Harrison – Gone troppo
Justin Hayward – Penumbra moon
Mark Heard – Satellite sky
Heart - Half moon; Say hello; Sylvan song/dream of the archer; You’re the voice
Hedgehog Pie – (tbc)
Levon Helm – Deep Ellum blues; Rockin’ Chair; Tennessee Jed; You can’t lose what you ain’t never had
John Hiatt – Before I go; Crossing muddy water; Cry love; God’s golden eyes; Gone; Lift every stone; Lincoln toen; Only the song remains; Trudy and Dave
Dan Hicks – O’Reilly at the bar; Traffic jam; Where’s the money?
Higher Ground – Alpaca sweater; Comin’ home; Live on your own; Quicksand
Robyn Hitchcock – Balloon Man
Niles Hokkanen – Dawn on Pasquisett/Long march to Melbourne; Farther along; Fire; 
Honky tonk blues; I’m ready; Little Sadie; Low down blues; Summertime blues; Tyrant’s jig (reprise)
Billy Holmes – Anybody’s guess; Vigilantes of love
The Hooters – And we danced; Day by day; Karla with a k; Lucy in the sky with diamonds; Mr tambourine man; Where do the children go
Hootie and the Blowfish – Alright; Autumn Jones; The earth stopped cold at dawn; Honeyscrew; Innocence; Leaving; Running from an angel; Tears fall down; Tootie; Waltz into me
Bruce Hornsby - Mandolin rain
Hothouse Flowers – Don’t go; Forgiven; Saved
Alan Hull – Money game; STD 0632; United states of mind

- - - Updated - - -

I-N
Imagine Dragons - (tbc)
Indigo Girls – Ghost of the gang; Ozoline; Second time around
Jack the Lad – Draught genius; It’s Jack the lad; Old straight track; One more dance; Rough diamonds; Why can’t I be satisfied
Bert Jansch – (tbc)
Jars of Clay – Liquid; Lonely people; Love song for a saviour; No one loves me like you; On Jordan’s stormy banks
Jayhawks – Mr. Rain
Martin Jenkins – An evening with dando shaft; Avocet; Book of secrets; Dando shaft; Fortune; Green lady; Hedgehog pie; How the west was lost; In search of Amelia Earhart; Kingdom; Lantaloon; Promises; These foolish strings; Thirteen down; Tsubo
Jethro Tull – Acres wild; A Christmas song; Dun ringill; Fallen on hard times; Fat Man; Fire at midnight; Flying dutchman; Glory row; Gold-tipped boots, black jacket and tie; Inside; Jack in the green; Jeffrey goes to Leicester square; Like a tall thin girl; Love story; The pine martin’s jig; Pussy willow; Roll your own; Skating away (on the thin ice of the new day); Slow marching band; Song for Jeffrey; Sparrow on the schoolyard wall; Tall thin girl; This was; Warm sporran; Weather cock
Billy Joel – Piano man
Elton John – Ballad of the boy in the red shoes; Holiday inn; Mona Lisas and mad hatters; Texan love story
Davy Johnstone – A lark in the morning; A lovely day; Janine; Walking out
Jokke & Valentinerne – Jeg er redd
John Paul Jones - Freedom song
Sass Jordan – I want to believe
Milla Jovovich – Charlie; Clock; Gentleman who fell; It’s your life
JSD Band – Country of The Blind, JSD Band, Travellin' Days
Michael Kang – Shenandoah breakdown
Bap Kennedy – Dirty old town
Shoukichi Kina - Hana No Kajiyama; Subete No Hito No Kokoro Ni Hanna O
The Kinks - Supersonic rocket ship
Cheri Knight – All blue; Dar Glasgow; Northeast kingdom; Rose in the vine; Sweetheart
John Kruth – The Cherry Electric
Sonny Landreth – She left me a mule
Ronnie Lane – Anymore for anymore; Debris; Heard this one before; How come; One for the road; Slim chance
Led Zeppelin - Battle of Evermore; Boogie with Stu; Gallows pole; Going to California; Hey, hey, what can I do?; That’s the way
Deke Leonard – Sharpened claws
The Leopards – Raggedy Ann, raggedy Ann
Gordon Lightfoot – Alberta bound
Lindisfarne – Fog on the Tyne (album); Dingly dell (album)
David Lindley – Turning point
Little Hurricane – Give ‘em hell
Loggins & Messina – Be free; Brighter days; Watching the river run
The Long Ryders – (tbc)
Los Lobos – (tbc)
Nick Lowe – Jumbo ark
The Lumineers – Ho hey; Stubborn love
Lynryd Skynyrd – All I have is a song; Am I losing; Hillbilly blues; The last rebel; Mississippi kid
Paul McCartney – Dance tonight
McGuiness-Flint – When I’m dead and gone
Matchbox Twenty – How far we’ve come
John Martyn – Over the hill
John Mellencamp – Human wheels; Small town (acoustic version)
Men Without Hats – Safety Dance
Steve Miller Band - Dance dance dance
Ministry - Reload
Keb Mo – Everything I need
Moody Blues – Forever autumn
Morphine – In spite of me
Mott the Hoople - I wish I was your mother
Shawn Mullins – Homemade wine; Ninth ward pickin’ parlor (album)
Peter Mulvey – If love is not enough
Muse – Blackout
Nash the Slash – (and FM) Black noise; Guns and sandwiches; I'll wait for you
Needtobreathe – (tbc)
Nenes Koza Dabasa – track 3
The Nightwatchman – Alone without you
North Mississippi Allstars – Tate county; Used to be

----------

Simon DS

----------


## emmadragon

O-S
The O'Keanes - This ain't love
Mike Oldfield – The Bell; Portsmouth; Taurus 3; Tubular bells 2
Joan Osborne – Can’t say no; Hallelujah in the city (mandola); Saint Teresa
Paddy and the Rats – Off the waggon; Paddy’s ballad; You never walk alone
Jimmy Page & Robert Plant – Battle of Evermore; Nobody’s fault but mine
Luan Parle - Free
Alan Parson Project – Pavane
Gram Parsons – Cash on the barrelhead/hickory wind
Jaco Pastorius – Birdland; The juggler
PAX217 – What is love
Dave Pegg – Barnes Morris
A Perfect Circle - (What’s so funny 'bout) peace, love and understanding
Tom Petty – It’ll all work out
Plainsong – (tbc)
Robert Plant – Colors of a shade; If I were a carpenter
The Pogues – Sunny side of the street
Poison – Stand
The Proclaimers – (tbc)
Procul Harum – Grand hotel
The Push Stars – Any little town
Gerry Rafferty – The ark; Clear day; Don’t give up on me; The girl’s got no confidence; It’s gonna be a long night; Late again; Why won’t you talk to me; Wrong thinking
The Ragbirds – (tbc)
Bonnie Raitt – Cool cool water; Longing in their hearts; Louise; No getting’ over you; Roadtested; Your sweet and shining eyes
Amy Ray – Johnny Rotten; Let it ring
REM – Hairshirt; Half a world away; Losing my religion; Mandolin strum; Man on the moon; Monty got a raw deal; Wrong child; You are the everything
The Replacements – Here comes a regular; I will dare
Chris Robinson – Barefoot by the cherry tree
Jerry Rockwell & Niles Hokkanen – Blues in D
Rolling Stones – Factory girl; Love in vain
Linda Ronstadt – Blue bayou; Dreams of the San Joaquin; Give me a reason
Arlen Roth – Paradise blues
Rush – Half the world (mandola); Test for echo (mandola); Workin’ them angels
Jimmy Ryan – everything!
Seals and Crofts – Diamond girl; Ridin’ thumb; Summer breeze; We may never pass this way again
Charlie Sexton – Probably saved my life
Shakira – Gypsy
Vonda Shepard – Searchin’ my soul
Michele Shocked – The L&M don’t stop here anymore; Memories of east Texas
Sinnerboy – Goin’ to my hometown
Slim Chance – How come
The Smiths – Please please let me get what I want
Sons of Sylvia – 50 ways
Soundgarden – Down on the upside; Ty Cobb
Spinal Tap – Stonehenge; This is Spinal Tap
Split Enz - Matinee idyll; Maybe; Sweet talking spoon; Titus
Rick Springfield – Saint Sahara
Bruce Springsteen – Atlantic City; Glory days; Incident on 57th street; Into the Fire; Land of hope and dreams; Maria’s bed; We are alive
Ringo Starr – Sunshine life for me
Steeleye Span - The Blacksmith; Cam Ye O'er Frae France; Gower Wassail; Lovely On The Water; One Misty Moisty Morning; Spotted Cow
Al Stewart - Road to Moscow
Rod Stewart – Farewell; Gasoline alley; Leave Virginia alone; Maggie May; Mandolin wind; (You make me feel like) a natural man
Sting – All this time; Soul cake
String Cheese Incident – probably everything?
Styx – Boat on the river
Dave Swarbrick - Arthur McBride/Snug In A Blanket; Both Ears & The Tail; Grey Daylight/The Hawk/The Ten Pound Fiddle; Hullichans'/Chorus Jig; It Suits Me Well; Jamaica/With All My Heart; Lady In The Boat/Rosin The Bow/Timour The Tarter; Lift The Lid And Listen; Once I loved A Maiden Fair; Rags, Reels & Airs; The Rakes of Sollohad; Sean O'Dwyer Of The Glen/The Hag With The Money/Sleepy Maggie; Sir Charles Coote/ Smiths; Wat Ye Wha I Met The Streen/The Ribbons of the Redheaded Girl/Ril Gan Ainm; When The Battle Is Over; The White Cockade/Doc Boyd's Jig/Durham Rangers   
Swingers - True or false

- - - Updated - - -

T-Z
Taj Mahal – Celebrated walkin’ blues
Tea Party - Shadow on the mountain side; Sister awake
Richard Thompson – Boomtown; Business on You; Fully Qualified To Be Your Man; The Guernsey kitchen porter; Harry's Theme; Keep Your Distance; The Little Beggar Girl; Missie How You Let Me Down; One Door Opens; Outside Of The Inside; The Poor Boy Is Taken Away; Put Your Trust In Me; Rockin' In Rhythm; Roll Up; Sights And Sounds of London; Smiffey's Glass Eye; Watching the Dark Knife-Edge; When I Get To The Border
Toad the Wet Sprocket – Walk on the ocean
The Tossers – (tbc)
Toto - 99
Pete Townshend/Ronnie Lane – Annie (ukulele?); April fool; Nowhere to run (ukuklele?)
The Tragically Hip – Thompson girl
The Travelling Wilburys – If you belonged to me
Eva Trout – 470; Beautiful South; Birthmark; Happy Pantomime; Leave It Behind; Marshlands of revival; Mazzie; A Timeless Tale
U2 – White as snow
The Ukranians – Pretty vacant
Uncle Tupelo – Acuff rose
Midge Ure – Breathe (album); Fields of fire; Free; Lay my body down; May your good lord
Van Morrison – I want to roo you; Moonshine whiskey
Eddie Vedder – Rise 
Suzanne Vega – (I’ll never be) your Maggie May; Last year’s troubles
Vigilantes of Love – Anybody’s Guess; River of love; Undertow
Butch Walker – Bodegas and blood; The closest thing to you I’m gonna find; Dublin crow; Going back/going home; Synthesizers (banjolin); That side of you; The 3 kids in Brooklyn
Wally – Sunday walking lady
The Waterboys – Crown; Fisherman’s blues; Further up, further in; How long will I love you; In search of the rose; Night Falls on London; Raggle taggle gypsy; Song from the end of the world; We are Jonah 
Weddings Parties Anything – Hug my back; If you gotta go; Manana, manana; Never again; Step in step out; Wide open road
Weezer – Hold on
Whippersnapper (Dave Swarbrick) – see Dave Swarbrick
White Stripes – Little Ghost
The Who – Mike Post’s theme; Two thousand years
Widespread Panic – Pickin’ up the pieces
Wilco – Blue eyed soul
The Wild Seeds – (tbc)
Jesse Winchester – Yankee lady
Johnny Winter – Bad luck and trouble; I’m not sure; Too much seconal
Steve Winwood – Back in the high life again
The Woods Band – As I roved out (mandola); Noisey Johnny (mandola)
Yes – In the presence of; I’ve seen all good people; Wondrous Stories
Frank Zappa – We are not alone
Warren Zevon – Networking; Nobody’s in love this year

----------

Simon DS

----------


## maudlin mandolin

Offhand I can only think of two number one hits featuring mandolin - Rod Stewart's "Maggie May" and (only four years earlier) Petula Clark's  "This is my Song". Can anyone add any more?
In any event I think Petula should be added to this list.

----------


## Bob Buckingham

Led Zepplin had a song, _Battle of Evermore_ that featured the mandolin which was over dubbed many times. I taught it maybe 15 years ago to a student but it never sunk in.

----------


## davidkallenbach

Elton John
Mona Lisas & Mad Hatters!




> Hello,
> 
> I tried to put all of your suggestions so far in the list. Here it is:
> 
> A perfect circle   (What so funny 'bout)peace, love and understanding
> Aerosmith Crazy
> Al Stewart Road to Moscow
> Alan Parson Project Pavane
> At war with self At war with self
> ...

----------

Simon DS

----------


## mmcraig

Chris Cornell 
'Nearly Forgot My Broken Heart' 
https://youtu.be/C1TvJarzQyw

----------


## CLewis

The Mountain Goats - The Magpie
Boygenius - Cowboy Take Me Away, Souvenir
Also most (all?) Judah & The Lion songs

----------


## Mando Mort

Plamen's list above omits the Rolling Stone's  version of "Love in Vain" with Ry Cooder doing a great mando solo.

----------

Simon DS

----------


## Simon DS

Sweet! (from the above list)



Byrds Ballad of the Easy rider

Death Cab For Cutie Soul meets Body

----------


## Rick Nelson

:Mandosmiley: 


> I started mandolin recently and I find there is not enough of that instrument in rock songs. Here are the songs I've found so far. It would be nice to build 
> 
> Band				Chanson/Song
> 
> 
> Alan Parson project		Pavane
> A perfect circle   (What so funny 'bout)peace, love and understanding
> At war with self		At war with self
> Blind Melon			Walk
> ...

----------


## Rick Nelson

I think of Seals and Crofts in the 70’s as introducing the mandolin in “Soft rock” music as pioneers.  Dash Croft’s use of the mandolin is downright amazing, especially in the early albums.  I also like the Waterboy’s Fisherman’s Blues.  I play mostly 70’s era rock music with my mandolin and a whole lot of it sounds great on the mandolin, especially the more acoustic oriented artists and bands, ( Cat Stevens, America, John Prince, etc, etc.).

----------


## Simon DS

Fishermans Blues, The Waterboys
(with lyrics in Spanish)


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wmAtykYy5rQ

----------


## MrCleveland

I didn't hear any mandolin from Hootie and the Blowfish's "Running from an Angel"...but there is mandolin from Hootie's song "I Only Wanna be with You".
I think there's mandolin in The Murmurs "You Suck". 
There may be mandolin...or a capo guitar on Lisa Loeb's "Stay (I Missed You)".
Here's a latest song with mandolin...The Divine Comedy's "I'm a Stranger".
Barenaked Ladies played an electric mandolin on the last part "Intermittently"...and that IS a Barenaked Song as well...don't ask!
The Moody Blues have a song with Mandolin played by Justin Hayward..."Dawning is the Day".

----------


## musicology

There is a mandolin in the Scorpions' "Born to touch your feelings", a great piece to add to your list...

----------


## jefflester

> Sid Griffin played mandolin with the Long Ryders and his other groups afterwards.


I happened to be listening to the 3 CD version of their final (before reunion) album in 1987 "Two-Fisted Tales" and thought about this thread and whether any specific songs had ever been mentioned. Mandolin credited to Stephen McCarthy (and prominent), though Sid Griffin definitely played mandolin with other projects.

The Long Ryders - The Light Gets in the Way (w/David Hidalgo on accordian)
The Long Ryders - Harriet Tubman's Gonna Carry Me Home

(Sorry, no youtube links, blocked at work. Maybe later when I'm at home)

The 3rd disc is a live show from Palm Springs in 1987 and features those same two songs also featuring mandolin.

----------


## EdHanrahan

It's hard to believe that, in the 14 years of this thread, nobody has mentioned...

Sonny & Cher - Baby Don't Go

... where the pre-chorus vocal lines are overlaid by _very_ sweetly tremoloed mandolin.

(No, I didn't actually re-read all 311 posts above, but I did search the Cafe finding no reference.)

----------


## Lucas

Sorry for my late posting, but I just joined this forum a few weeks ago, and noticed this thread.  I got one that goes way back in time.  One of my all time favorite songs by any artist:  It's Now or Never by Elvis Presley.  If I am not mistaken, the mando on the recording was played by Tommy Tedesco.

----------


## journeybear

A few years back, I mentioned Shocking Blue "known for "Venus"), as I'd discovered they used mandolin on a couple songs. Lead singer Mariska Veres came up in conversation on facebook today. Somehow in the ensuing fb conversation and researching, I found another song of theirs featuring mandolin.   :Cool:   Indeed, in the live footage (not live audio), the player switches between mandolin and sax.  :Disbelief:  Perhaps someone can identify the make of the mandolin.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## esslewis

Deleted. Already posted.

----------


## journeybear

Hey folks. I'm hoping to have some free time coming up early next year, and plan to update the list. If anyone has new entries, start posting them. Just please check first to make sure they're not repeats. Use the "search thread" function. Thanks!  :Mandosmiley: 


Oh, and ... Been doing more research on Shocking Blue, and found this. I submit this as being the earliest use of mandolin as the driving force in a rock song, as it's from 1972. And furthermore, that it is still to this day the most potent use of mandolin this way. Even more so than "Copperhead Road," which is saying something IMO.

----------


## Gus & Sophie

If I find a song I like but can't find it in Mando Tab. I find it as a piano score. Then I send it to guy that converts to Mando Tab. I can give his info if you like.

----------


## journeybear

> If I find a song I like but can't find it in Mando Tab. I find it as a piano score. Then I send it to guy that converts to Mando Tab. I can give his info if you like.


You might be in the wrong thread. Seems a non sequitur.  :Confused:

----------


## JLWard

The mandolin player from Landisfarne played the Mando part on "Maggie May".

----------


## journeybear

No!  :Disbelief:  Really? According to whom?  :Confused:

----------


## 56fender

Do you know if any of them played a '56' Fender Mandolin?

----------


## journeybear

No idea. This is just a listing of song titles and artist names, not an in-depth musicological investigation.  :Wink:  Such exacting information is rarely if ever provided on older albums. Heck, on a lot of these albums, "mandolin" probably wasn't credited.  :Disbelief:

----------


## ALCO

Lynyrd Skynyrd's 'Mississippi Kid'.

----------

lowtone2

----------


## WilliamWMeyer

That's cool about the Shocking Blue

One of Us, Abba, Visitors album

Fabulous Poodles, some tracks on their album Unsuitable, and I assume other records of theirs

I think there's mando on Horslips records

----------


## lowtone2

> Lynyrd Skynyrd's 'Mississippi Kid'.



 I had completely forgotten that one until i read Nile's post from 2008 with his list of rock and blues mandolin. I doubt that much has been added since then. 

 Of course it's blues, by a blues/rock group.

----------


## journeybear

Eh? There's been a *lot* added since then. Maybe not so much Skynyrd, if that's what you meant. But if you use the "search thread" function to find whether a certain song has been mentioned, you may be surprised by what you'll learn.

However, this list, as it stands, is a big mish-mash of various attempts to consolidate it into one complete (if ever-changing) compendium. Part of the problem is it exceeds the character limit on posts, and so must be presented in segments. I keep promising to update it, but it is a daunting task. I'm beginning to think it may work better as a wikipedia page. At least then if would appear as a single uninterrupted alpha list. I fear, though, that it will be subjected to much unwanted input (they call it "vandalism") and thus require much supervision.

And I'll reiterate, as I've felt it necessary to do so repeatedly: Anyone interested in adding a song - please use the "search thread" function to find whether it has been mentioned already. Thanks.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## SoSide63

Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers. "It'll All Work Out"

----------


## Simon DS

https://youtu.be/mVEXkLht6hQ

----------


## journeybear

It's on the list. It was first mentioned in Post #63, from 2008. And it's in the compiled collated list. 

Please, people. Check before posting. Use the "Search Thread" function. It takes just a few seconds to find out whether you've thought of something new or are merely repeatedly repeating a repetitive repetition repetitively.

I keep saying I'll go through the thread and update the list. This is part of the process of talking myself into performing a time-consuming task that produces a result which seems to be utilized much less often than it should. It's Sisyphean. Yet I believe it should be done. Though, honestly, I wish someone else would do it. But I don't expect anyone else will step up. And it may well be no one cares. The information is available even in its uncompiled form, if people would just look. It seems that is an enormous "if." Sigh ...  :Frown:

----------


## Simon DS

I really miss Tom Petty.  :Frown:  
Those were the days!

In fact there’s a lot of Tom Petty music that could do with bit more mandolin.

----------


## journeybear

Now that is true. It's worth noting that his first bass player, the late and lamented Howie Epstein, played mandolin as well. And remember, Chris Hillman, the bass player in The Byrds - a major influence on Tom Petty's sound - also went on to play mandolin. I don't think in The Byrds, but in later bands. I picked up on this partly because I followed a similar path - I started on bass, just a little before I got gifted a mandolin. Both have four courses, corresponding to four fingers. Makes sense to me.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## M19

Tried the search, as was surprised not to find "Back in the High Life" by Steve Winwood, which I play.
Also, Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman, and Howe's "Birthright" a great song, starting out with Steve Howe on classical, and has Mandolin in the final chorus.

----------


## journeybear

It's in there. I don't think that other one is, though. Not sure which artist to cite for that.  :Wink:  Is that a one-off collaboration? Or is that Yes?  :Confused: 

OK, guess I'll try to carve out some time to update the list this week. It's a PITA, a lot of grunt work.  :Crying:  One of the main problems is it's too long - won't fit into one post. It's spread out over three posts now. I'm thinking about putting this into a blog - maybe there's more room available in one.

----------


## journeybear

BTW, in the process of running that down, I noticed someone has included "I’ve Seen All Good People." I don't recall there being mandolin on that. Also, these three Springsteen songs. I know The Band use mandolin on their cover of "Atlantic City," but does Bruce? And I don't recall hearing it in the other two. Anyone know for sure?   :Confused: 

Bruce Springteen – Atlantic City
Bruce Springteen - Glory Days
Bruce Springteen - Incident on 57th Street

The wiki credits *himself* for mandolin  :Disbelief:  on "Wild Billy's Circus Story," Track#4 on "The Wild ..." but not "Incident ...," Track #6. It doesn't do track-by-track credits for "Born In The USA," just credits Steve Van Zandt for mandolin. It may well be on "Glory Days." I dunno.

See why I don't want to do this? Getting the story straight involves more work than one might think. And the pay scale, not so good ...  :Frown:

----------


## M19

> It's in there. I don't think that other one is, though. Not sure which artist to cite for that.  Is that a one-off collaboration? Or is that Yes?


Sorry, didn't see it.
ABWH did one album and tour. Formed after Yes' Big Generator album. Led to the conglomeration of the Union album and tour with both Guitarists, keyboardists, and drummers, Jon and Chris.

----------


## journeybear

Aha. Interesting. I loved Yes in the early years, which coincided with college for me. From "The Yes Album" to "Close To The Edge," but especially "Fragile." They began to get a bit too "out there," too long-form for me. But those albums ... I lost and/or gained a lot of brain cells listening to them under various conditions.  :Cool:  BTW, I do not see any credits for mandolin on "I’ve Seen All Good People," so that's coming off.

----------


## lowtone2

Yes, Chris Hillman, after the Byrds, founded the Desert Rose Band, kind of a bluegrass/country/rock hybrid and played mandolin and guitar. 

 I guess it's sort of relevant.

----------

journeybear

----------


## journeybear

Yeppers. Actually, rather relevant. I wasn't sure whether he played it in Manasssas,  Souther-Hillman-Furay, or DRB. Also, I see where someone has included a few Byrds songs on the list, which I'll have to check. I don't remember that being the case.

For some slightly less relevant info  :Wink:  I saw Desert Rose Band - in the same venue where I'd seen The Byrds in 1965, my first rock show.  :Cool:

----------


## M19

> Aha. Interesting. I loved Yes in the early years, which coincided with college for me. From "The Yes Album" to "Close To The Edge," but especially "Fragile." They began to get a bit too "out there," too long-form for me. But those albums ... I lost and/or gained a lot of brain cells listening to them under various conditions.  BTW, I do not see any credits for mandolin on "I’ve Seen All Good People," so that's coming off.


ISAGP is Steve's "portugese guitar" I believe. There's also a bit of mandolin tremolo on his wonderful "Nature of the Sea" instrumental from his Beginnings solo album and on "All's a Chord" from The Steve Howe Album. I was in High School when I first heard Fragile. Played that cassette until the tape was dust!

----------


## journeybear

Thanks for contributing, not only to the list, but to my understanding of Yes. While reading up on them, I realized I didn't really get into them until "The Yes Album," coinciding with the arrival of Steve Howe. My interest peaked with the next album, "Fragile," and continued through "Close To The Edge" and "Tales," though it was on the wane. I see Howe played a Spanish laúd, misidentified as a vachalia on the album.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

> Yeppers. Actually, rather relevant. I wasn't sure whether he played it in Manasssas,  Souther-Hillman-Furay, or DRB.


I saw Hillman with Manassas, and he definitely played mandolin in that context. 

This concert footage shows him playing an F-5 (possibly the Loar that Still bought for him) on several songs, starting about 38:35 or so.

----------


## mmcraig

A Church Falling Down. By Little Feat
https://youtu.be/Dxa3fGMdUG4

----------

David L

----------


## Chris Fannin

Hootie & The Blowfish with Nanci Griffith cover Vic Chesnutt's Gravity of the Situation.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvu4-BIg5qQ

Chris Cornell's Follow My Way from his first solo record Euphoria Morning. Mandolin played by Alain Johannes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbCNooEmgOk

----------


## Chris Fannin

Aimee Mann - The Forgotten Arm - Mandolin by Jeff Trott on "King of the Jailhouse" and "Video"

----------


## journeybear

Thanks for these. I'll bet there are other, too.  :Wink:  I'll roll them in when I get to work on updating The List.

BTW, there are actually three lists  :Disbelief:  which must be culled and collated. Maybe this is just what I should spend time on when I'm struggling with insomnia. Should put me right out.  :Sleepy:  Though I fear it'll get my mind running in an interminable loop ...  :Crying:

----------


## Paul Kotapish

The current iteration of the Jayhawks features a lot of (mostly rhythm) mandolin. Here's a recent track that opens with a mandolin lick on what looks like an A-4. Personnel aren't listed and I can't recall the player's name. Maybe someone else can fill that in. Nice song.

----------


## journeybear

John Jackson. So sayeth the wiki. They're usually right about these things. I don't know him, so if they say so. Not everybody knows ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Denis Kearns

Could this list of “mandolin in rock songs” be located somewhere under the Cafe’s Learn/Listen section?  It would be easier to check before posting and also easier to update. Maybe with song/band name/mandolin player listed, alphabetical by song title. Anyone interested in additional info could search for the original post.  Just a thought, not sure if at all feasible.  

Lately having fun learning the mandolin part of the Dropkick Murphy’s “Rose Tattoo”.  I have no idea what constitutes a rock song these days………

Thanks to all who have contributed to this list and hat’s off to the Bear.

----------


## Denis Kearns

Sorry for the misplaced ‘    

Hats off to the Bear.

----------


## journeybear

I'm not familiar with that section, but I'll take a look. One of the problems with the current list is its size - it's way over the character limit for a post, and must be spread over three posts.  :Disbelief:  This is why I was thinking about turning it into a blog, but there may be procedural difficulties in that, too. 

Running down the names of players is a nice thought, but it would be extremely time-consuming to research that. If anyone else wants to, go right ahead!  :Grin: . All I want to do is compile what we've got in alphabetical order - currently by band/artist only - and as long as everything is spelled correctly, it will be searchable. 

FWIW, I think "hat's off" is correct, as a contraction.  :Wink:  And thanks!

----------


## Denis Kearns

Being someone whose curiosity often gets the better of him, I checked the hat definition in my OED and, although section 5. “Phrases and locutions: a. Referring to the custom of uncovering the head as a mark of reverence, courtesy, or salutation” was very informative, it did not mention “hats off”.  As such, I was forced to consult the internets (plural is more fun here), where the consensus seems to favor the non-apostrophe variant.  Logically, I could make the argument for either version, depending on context.  The English language is such fun and noodling around the dictionary a good way to start one’s day.  Thanks for the excuse.

I’ve gotten a lot of value from the Learn/Lessons section of the Cafe.  

Cheers 

- Denis

----------

journeybear

----------


## journeybear

That all sounds remarkably similar the whys, wherefores, and hows that explain where a lot of my time goes during the course of the day. It's like, "Hmmm, I never thought about that before, yet it's been there all the time. I wonder how it came to be ..." Hours may go by and knowledge is acquired (hopefully) while spending time learning.

I would think non-' too, especially these days, during which a great many people are rather lax about exactitude in typing, though the phrase predates that. But these days, one is most likely to see "'s" _misapplied_, as a means of indicating plurality, than correctly applied as a possessive. Eh. Inattentiveness abounds online, in favor of speediness. I guess that's the reason.  :Whistling: 

Then again ... in the idiom section of this "dictionary," they use an apostrophe in the example offered for their second definition of the non-apostrophe phrase. Meh.  :Cow:

----------

Denis Kearns

----------


## Ranald

Here's The Guess Who with "I Can't Live with You But I Can't Live without You" with Domenic Troiano on mandolin at about 3:00. The song's more country than rock, but The Guess Who was definitely a rock band.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8cW...GuessWho-Topic

----------


## journeybear

Thanks for that. Pretty goldanged lush sound for a mandolin there, particularly on a country-rock song.  :Mandosmiley: 

Now, I hope your info is correct. I just went to the wiki, and didn't see any mandolin credit at all - not on the song, nor Dom's contributions to the album. Nor is it mentioned on his wiki page. And the only credits on the album itself are song titles, songwriters (Cummings-Troiano), and producer. It is listed on the discogs.com entry; I don't know if that's considered a reliable source by wikipedia. But based on your say-so, I went and added the credit on the album. We'll see how long that stands. Meanwhile, if you can provide some sort of verifiable attribution - like if you have the album and it's on there - that would be great. Also, if it's played on any other song. Thanks!

Funny, it doesn't show up on his other bands' albums. I don't know anything about Mandala or Bush, but I can see how it wouldn't fit in the James Gang (he replaced Joe Walsh on guitar, and stayed with them for two albums).

----------


## Ranald

Have a look at Domenic Troiano's website, the middle of the paragraph below the photo of Domenic with Burton Cummings in a car.

https://www.troianomusic.com/guess.html

And here's information about Mandala (a.k.a., Mandala Soul Crusade), Troiano's Toronto band that played a dance at my high school in Windsor, Ontario, in 1968-69, as did Alice Cooper, circa 1970, without a mandolin but with hot dogs and basketballs to throw at the crowd. No one was actually dancing at Alice's show; we sat on the floor as though attending a show. The principal wasn't impressed. Alice Cooper's group was the last rock band to play at our school. This happened soon after the chicken incident in Toronto made him famous. We in Windsor were tied into the Detroit music scener, Detroit being the American suburb of our city. We got Alice at the pre-fame rate. On the other hand, we danced to Mandala. Knowing that Troiano played mandolin make me re-examine the name Mandala.  :Wink: 

https://www.troianomusic.com/mandala.html

----------


## journeybear

AHA! That might could work. I wouldn't be surprised if the wiki wonks look askance at self-owned websites as being reliable sources of info. But perhaps the fact that someone else is the author, coupled with the gravitas of the person in question being deceased, may sway the day, if it comes to that. I hope it doesn't come to that.

I'll hazard a guess that this is the instrument's only appearance on a Guess Who record, judging by the way the mention is worded. It's clear to me he was quite adept at playing it. I passed on adding it to the list of instruments played on his page, because it's just the one time and I don't want to push it . even though it does deserve a mention, to my thinking.

This is a bit puzzling, coming from someone who was in the Canadian band (albeit a later incarnation) that had the biggest presence in the US in the 60s: "If any Canadian outfit had the talent to make it south of the border during the '60s, it was Toronto outfit Mandala." And I'll see your Guess Who and raise you a Paupers. I'll grant that they weren't as big here as there, but to my mind they were great. "Magic People" is one of my all-time favorite albums, and I still listen to it a half century later. And let's not forget they were poised right on the brink of success, when disaster struck. Their appearance at Monterey Pop went haywire, and they never recovered. Too bad. I would have loved to have seen them. (There are about 13 seconds of their music in the movie, in the background.)

I mentioned on another thread I was able to pull in CKLW sometimes at night, if the atmospheric conditions were right, all the way from CT/RI. I recall it was a kicking rock and roll station, and had an exotic flair, being so far away and in another country. No mandolins though. (Note: Lame attempt at providing both rock and roll and mandolin elements for the sake of relevance.  :Wink:  ) 

But no chickens - please!  :Chicken:

----------


## Ranald

> AHA! That might could work. I wouldn't be surprised if the wiki wonks look askance at self-owned websites as being reliable sources of info. But perhaps the fact that someone else is the author, coupled with the gravitas of the person in question being deceased, may sway the day, if it comes to that. I hope it doesn't come to that.
> 
> I'll hazard a guess that this is the instrument's only appearance on a Guess Who record, judging by the way the mention is worded. It's clear to me he was quite adept at playing it. I passed on adding it to the list of instruments played on his page, because it's just the one time and I don't want to push it . even though it does deserve a mention, to my thinking.
> 
> This is a bit puzzling, coming from someone who was in the Canadian band (albeit a later incarnation) that had the biggest presence in the US in the 60s: "If any Canadian outfit had the talent to make it south of the border during the '60s, it was Toronto outfit Mandala." And I'll see your Guess Who and raise you a Paupers. I'll grant that they weren't as big here as there, but to my mind they were great. "Magic People" is one of my all-time favorite albums, and I still listen to it a half century later. And let's not forget they were poised right on the brink of success, when disaster struck. Their appearance at Monterey Pop went haywire, and they never recovered. Too bad. I would have loved to have seen them. (There are about 13 seconds of their music in the movie, in the background.)
> 
> I mentioned on another thread I was able to pull in CKLW sometimes at night, if the atmospheric conditions were right, all the way from CT/RI. I recall it was a kicking rock and roll station, and had an exotic flair, being so far away and in another country. No mandolins though. (Note: Lame attempt at providing both rock and roll and mandolin elements for the sake of relevance.  ) 
> 
> But no chickens - please!


I get your point. The mandolin solo seems to be a one-off, a surprisingly good one at that. I don't get the feeling that Dominic was "fooling around" with a mandolin on this recording. He was an Italian immigrant to Canada. I suspect that he learned mandolin as a lad in his Toronto Italian community. The music journalist, Nicholas Jennings, in _Before The Gold Rush_ suggests that bad timing and too many drugs caused a number of 60's Toronto bands to fail in the US, (i.e., the big time). However, I'd argue that Mandala wasn't up there with the Guess Who,  Neil Young, Steppenwolf, and others who did make it. I was going to include "The Band' but who was up there with them? They even had mandolin players.

CKLW in Windsor had a huge transmission tower, broadcasting from our city of 120,000 in the 60's to Detroit, with a population of 5,000,000,000, and much of the mid-west. CKLW had a TV station too, on which many later Motown stars made their first appearances, especially on the after-school dance show "Swingin' Time." I remember seeing teenaged Gladys Knight and the Pips on an intermission on Bill Kennedy's Showtime. Bill showed movies, with discussions during intermissions. There's plenty about CKLW on YouTube. I sometimes listened to radio from NYC at night while summering in Prince Edward Island. The Cree playwright, Thompson Highway, told in his memoir of listening to WWVA from Wheeling, West Virginia at night, on a transistor hanging from a tree, in his community on the border of Saskatchewan, Manitoba, and the Northwest Territories -- check out where that is on Google Maps.

----------


## journeybear

> CKLW in Windsor had a huge transmission tower, broadcasting from our city of 120,000 in the 60's to Detroit, with a population of 5,000,000,000, and much of the mid-west.


I believe you're a wee bit off there.  :Wink:  I think the Brits say "billion" when they mean "million" (US), but still write it as _two_ groups (bi-) of thousands.  :Whistling: 

Anyway ... the main point is I'm glad not only that there is this addition to the lexicon of rock mandolin appearances, but that it is verifiable in two ways, if it ever becomes an issue.  :Cool: 

Oh, and yes, I listened to WWVA sometimes, too. And I could pick up  NYC station, WNEW maybe, that had an amazing blues show on Saturday nights. Perhaps the most surprising airwaves story I have, though, concerns my little Sony TV with a built-in telescoping aerial. Every now and then I'd pick up Philadelphia, more than 200 miles away,  :Disbelief:  most memorably an hour-long PBS appearance by The Roches.

----------

Ranald

----------


## Ranald

You're right. We use the British system in Canada. Hmm...that makes the billionaires less impressive.  :Smile: 

Actually, that was my mistake though. I put in too many zeros. In the 1960's, Detroit was the fifth largest city in the USA with a population of five million. It's dropped considerably since. Windsor, another auto manufacturing city, was the tenth largest in Canada, with a population of one hundred and twenty thousand. Now it has two hundred and thirty thousand. How many rock mandolins would that be?  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Two or three, I reckon.  :Crying:  I believe that is computed via a sliding scale, which is set up for guitars, not mandolins.  :Wink:

----------


## Ranald

Apparently, Danny Johnson, who joined Steppenwolf in 1996 played mandolin on their albums _Feed The Fire_ and _Live in London_. I don't know what tracks he played mandolin on. In fact, I didn't even know that Steppenwolf was active in 1996.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...enwolf_members

----------

Simon DS

----------


## Simon DS

Nice bit of mando at 3:20, though not as wild as I was expecting...  :Smile: 



https://youtu.be/zhENWqdVs5Q?t=210s

----------

Ranald

----------


## journeybear

According to the wiki, the band broke up in 1972, reformed in 1974, broke up again in 1976, and reformed as "John Kay and Steppenwolf" in 1980. John Kay retired the band in 2018 after the 50th anniversary tour. Me, I'm glad I got to see them in 1968.  :Cool: 




> Nice bit of mando at 3:20, though not as wild as I was expecting...


Overall, not very wild. Nice enough bit, fits into the song, though nothing that will get your motor running.  :Wink:  But it goes on the list anyway. 

PS: It's a crying shame to see "Born To Be Wild" used to sell diapers.  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## OsageOrange

I appreciate this thread I always try and keep a tally in my head of rock songs that have Mandolin or flute. 

Did a search and didn't see it mentioned yet unless I missed it.

Elton John - Captain Fantastic and The Brown Dirt Cowboy
Wishbone Ash - Persephone (solo at 2:37)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXQQjXwnbNA

----------


## Simon DS

METALLICA!!!!!
Good arpeggio/strum pattern practice here too.



https://youtu.be/_GiBwmmNwtI

----------


## journeybear

Thanks for that - I guess. I didn't see the time index in your post so I sludged through nearly three minutes of Wishbone Ash to hear mandolin. I'll never get that time back.  :Crying:  Elton John *has* shown up a few times, but yep - not that song. Good sleuthing!  :Mandosmiley: 

As to Metallica ... if that actually *were* Metallica using mandolin on a recording, that *would* be something.  :Disbelief:  But if we're going to include mandolin arrangements of this or that, we'll be here forever. There's a yawning chasm between "rock songs with mandolin" and "rock songs played on mandolin." That used to be a rock song until a mandolinist got a hold of it.  :Frown:  Now it's just a practice piece.

----------


## Simon DS

Don’t make me have to choose between Bluegrass and Heavy Metal, JourneyBear.  :Laughing: 

-Because I love both of them. Oriental music? Love that too. Russian music? I love that, and strange sounding rhythms from the continent of Africa? Yep, I love that that too.

----------


## journeybear

Yeah, but ...  This is this, and those are those. I'm not "making you choose" between anything.  :Confused:  This is a pretty specific topic, project, even. There are plenty of threads for those and other genres. 

Ah, never mind.

----------


## WilliamWMeyer

I saw a mandolin in the wikipedia page photo for the british duo Let's Eat Grandma; I don't know their music, but both of the multi-instrumentalists play mandolin

----------


## journeybear

My opinion? Doesn't qualify. Not a rock song, no mando. Find songs by them that rate - I'll include them.

----------


## WilliamWMeyer

Mando at around 3:00, when the singing starts. As to rock, well don't know what to say ... she also raps at @4:00, so it's hip hop?

----------

Simon DS

----------


## Simon DS

Lots of high end and really interesting textures. 
Wondering if it was grandad who used to play the bass. And then the ironically played mandolin as if only old people are allowed to play mandolins.
Great music, thanks for posting!

----------


## journeybear

> Mando at around 3:00, when the singing starts. As to rock, well don't know what to say ... she also raps at @4:00, so it's hip hop?


Oh, OK. I listened for about a minute and had to stop. Found the overall sound really irritating. But yes, there's mandolin, albeit just as an accent, and not well played. But my taste doesn't matter; the goal with this list is to be as inclusive as possible. I think!  :Confused: 

If anyone finds anything more from them with mandolin, please give the song title and a time index. I want to verify, but also want to hear as little as possible from them. Thank you.

----------

Tom G

----------


## Charlie Bernstein

> Rolling Stones - "Love in vain"


Yeah, that's Ry Cooder playing it.

----------


## Charlie Bernstein

Elle, I notice that the Waterboys aren't on your list. Just in case no one has mentioned 'en yet, here's a good place to start:

----------


## Charlie Bernstein

> Being someone whose curiosity often gets the better of him, I checked the hat definition in my OED and, although section 5. “Phrases and locutions: a. Referring to the custom of uncovering the head as a mark of reverence, courtesy, or salutation” was very informative, it did not mention “hats off”.  As such, I was forced to consult the internets (plural is more fun here), where the consensus seems to favor the non-apostrophe variant.  Logically, I could make the argument for either version, depending on context.  The English language is such fun and noodling around the dictionary a good way to start one’s day.  Thanks for the excuse.
> 
> I’ve gotten a lot of value from the Learn/Lessons section of the Cafe.  
> 
> Cheers 
> 
> - Denis


Well, sure. Context decides. It's not a possessive, just to get that out of the way. It only wants an apostrophe when it's a contraction, like _My hat is off to the band_. When it's short for _Let's take our hats off to the band_, an apostrophe would be wrong.

----------


## journeybear

> Elle, I notice that the Waterboys aren't on your list. Just in case no one has mentioned 'en yet, here's a good place to start:


Actually, The Waterboys *are* on the list, with at least nine songs,including this one, going back to 2009, when I first got involved with this. This humunculus has grown to be rather large and unwieldy, with so much information that it has to be spread over three posts due to character limits. So I've taken to using the "search thread" function, which works really well.

Oh, and I believe there's nothing to be gained by addressing ellebrille directly. One of the most intriguing and mysterious members, IMO, he/she started this thread and has never posted again. Sometimes I wonder about that ...

----------


## journeybear

I keep threatening - er, promising to compile and collate the list so as to get it to its most current and complete state. I think it's become pretty clear I don't want to do it, or I would have sometime during this period of promising. It's a pretty good-sized chore, and even though I discovered quite some time ago during my office manager days that I have a knack for grunt work, I've since realized its tendency to dull the senses can be offputting. So I've been putting it off.  :Wink: 

However, if someone wants to take on this project - collecting, collating, and compiling all the suggestions presented since the list got neatened up, I'll volunteer my services insofar as proofreading and editing are concerned. Or if a few people want to convene and divide up the project into manageable bits, perhaps even form a social group, I'm up for that. Perhaps the list might operate better as a blog. I'm open to suggestions. Any way to keep from leaving this incredibly important and useful resource unfinishe

----------

